# Sticky  Zooplus Cat Food list - just the good stuff (work in progress)



## Erenya

Please find below a list of all *COMPLETE WET* food on Zooplus which has no sugar and 10% or less carbs on a dry matter basis (DMB)

Links to Zooplus are shown in *purple*, if there's no option available on size, the link is in the name. If there are options on size (e.g. tins) then I've linked each size separately - I hope that makes sense.

With regards £/Kg, I have taken the higher amount, which does not take into account sale prices, multipack offers or bulk buys. This amount is correct as at *15th Feb 2017*

*Please note: *Where some flavours in a range are low carb/sugar free and others are not, I've still shown the high carb/sugared varieties but highlighted in *red* - I didn't want people thinking I'd missed a flavour*. *Supplementary/complimentary foods are also not listed

*Important* - The figures provided below have been calculated using the figures shown on Zooplus. If unavailable, other websites have been used, including other retail sites and the manufacturers websites. I must state that I cannot be certain of the accuracy of these figures and the below is therefore only accurate as far as external sources are accurate.

Furthermore, the criteria used below only considers the presence of sugars and the % of carbohydrates. There are many other things you may wish to consider when choosing food for your cat, including % of Fat & Protein, the presence of high levels of Offal, and single protein requirements.

And I'm not promising that your cat will choose to eat any of these, even if you do buy them... 

*Almo Nature Daily Menu*
85g tins
£4.88/Kg
*Chunks with Turkey & Duck:* 28.42% Carbs
*Chunks with Beef:* 28.42% Carbs
*Chunks with Trout:* 28.42% Carbs
*Mousse with Chicken:* 5.8% Carbs
*Mousse with Ocean Fish:* 5.8% Carbs
*Mousse with Tuna & Chicken:* 5.8% Carbs
*Mousse with Rabbit:* 5.8% Carbs
*Mousse with Turkey:* 5.8% Carbs
*Mousse with Salmon:* 5.8% Carbs

*Almo Nature Anti Hairball*
70g pouch
£7.12/Kg
*Chicken:* 6.67% Carbs

*Almo Nature Sterilised*
70g Pouch
£7.12/Kg
*Chicken:* 6.67% Carbs
*Cod:* 6.67% Carbs

*Almo Nature Urinary Support*
70g Pouch
£7.12/Kg
*Fish:* 7.06% Carbs
*Chicken:* 7.06% Carbs

*Almo Nature Sensitive*
70g Pouch
£7.12/Kg
*Chicken:* 0% Carbs

Animonda Carny Adult
Tins - *200g*, *400g *& *800g*
200g Tins: £3.32/Kg
400g Tins: £2.70/Kg
800g Tins: £2.08/Kg
*Meat Saucer: *3.33% Carbs
*Beef & Chicken: *3.33% Carbs
*Beef & Heart: *3.33% Carbs
*Beef & Lamb: *3.33% Carbs
*Beef, Chicken & Duck Hearts: *3.33% Carbs
*Pure Beef: *3.33% Carbs
*Beef, Turkey & Shrimps: *3.33% Carbs
*Beef, Turkey & Rabbit: *3.33% Carbs
*Beef & Cod with Parsley Root: *3.33% Carbs
*Beef & Roe Deer with Cowberries: *3.33% Carbs

*Animonda Carny Kitten*
Tins: *200g* & *400g*
200g Tins: £3.32/Kg
400g Tins: £2.91/Kg
*Beef, Chicken & Rabbit:* 5% Carbs
*Beef, Veal & Chicken:* 5% Carbs 
*Beef & Turkey Hearts:* 5% Carbs
*Poultry Cocktail:* 5% Carbs
*Baby Paté:* 2.11% Carbs

*Animonda Carny Senior*
Tins: 200g
£3.12/Kg
*Beef, Chicken & Cheese:* 4% Carbs
*Beef & Turkey Hearts:* 4% Carbs

*Animonda Carny Exotic*
85g Pouches
£7.83/Kg
*Kangaroo:* 3.68%
*Buffalo:* 3.68%
*Ostrich:* 3.68%

*Animonda Vom Feinstein - For Neutered Cats*
100g Trays
£5.48/Kg
*Turkey & Trout:* 7.5% Carbs
*Turkey & Cheese:* 7.5% Carbs
*Turkey & Salmon:* 7.5% Carbs
*Turkey & Tomato:* 7.5% Carbs
*Pure Turkey:* 7.5% Carbs

*Animonda Vom Feinstein - Adult*
100g Trays
£5.48/Kg
*Turkey Hearts:* 7.18% Carbs
*Poultry & Veal:* 7.18% Carbs
*Salmon & Shrimp:* 7.18% Carbs
*Multi Meat Cocktail:* 7.18% Carbs
*Turkey & Rabbit:* 7.18% Carbs 
*Chicken Liver:* 7.18% Carbs
*Poultry & Pasta:* 7.18% carbs
*Beef & Potato:* 7.18% Carbs

*Animonda Vom Feinstein - Adult Tasty Fillings*
100g Trays
£5.82/Kg
*Chicken, salmon and spinach:* 6.67% Carbs
*Chicken, beef & carrots:* 6.67% Carbs
*Turkey, chicken breast & herbs:* 6.67% Carbs

*Animonda Vom Feinstein - Adult, No Grain in Sauce*
100g Trays
£5.82/Kg
*Turkey in a Tomato Sauce:* 10% Carbs
*Salmon in a Herb Sauce:* 10% Carbs
*Chicken in a Carrot Sauce:* 10% Carbs

*Animonda vom Feinstein - Kitten*
100g Trays
£5.48/Kg
*Beef:* 3.5% Carbs
*Poultry:* 3.5% Carbs
*Lamb:* 3.5& Carbs

*Animonda vom Feinstein - Baby Pate*
100g trays
£5.48/Kg
*Baby Pate:* 3.8% Carbs

*Bozita - Chunks in Jelly*
370g Tetrapaks
£2.70/Kg
*Chicken:* 3.12% Carbs
*Mackerel:* 3.12% Carbs
*Haddock:* 3.12% Carbs
*Lamb:* 3.12% Carbs
*Elk:* 3.12% Carbs
*Rabbit:* 3.12% Carbs
*Duck:* 3.12% Carbs
*Salmon & Mussel:* 3.12% Carbs
*Minced Beef:* 3.12% Carbs
*Chicken Liver:* 3.12% Carbs
*Crayfish:* 3.12% Carbs
*Turkey:* 3.12% Carbs

*Bozita - Chunks in Sauce*
370g Tetrapaks
£2.70/Kg
*Chicken & Turkey:* 3.12% Carbs
*Salmon:* 3.12% Carbs
*Beef:* 3.12% Carbs
*Reindeer:* 3.12% Carbs
*Rabbit:* 3.12% Carbs
*Shrimps:* 3.12% Carbs

*Bozita Feline*
190g Tetrapaks
£4.20/Kg
*Kitten:* 8.82% Carbs
*Outdoor & Active*: 8.82% Carbs
*Indoor & Sterilised:* 8.82% Carbs 
*Sensitive - Diet & Stomach:* 8.82% Carbs
*Sensitive - Hair & Skin:* 8.82% Carbs
*Large:* 6.47% Carbs

*Bozita*
410g Tins
£2.43/Kg
*Chicken:* 4.44% Carbs
*Salmon:* 3.75% Carbs
*Beef:* 3.75% Carbs
*Shrimp:* 3.75% Carbs

*Catz Finefood*
85g Pouch
£11.75/Kg
*Poultry:* 2% Carbs
*Chicken & Peasant:* 4% Carbs
*Chicken & Tuna:* 2.5% Carbs
*Beef & Duck:* 1.5% Carbs
*Lamb & Rabbit - 10.95% Carbs*
*Lamb & Buffalo:* 3% Carbs
*Veal:* 3% Carbs
*Game:* 7.14% Carbs
*Salmon & Poultry:* 1.9% Carbs

*Catz Finefood Purr (Single Protein)*
85g Pouch
£11.75/Kg
*Chicken:* 7.5% Carbs
*Salmon:* 9.44% Carbs
*Kangaroo:* 7.5% Carbs
*Lamb:* 6% Carbs

*Catz Finefood*
Cans: *200g*, *400g* & *800g*
200g Cans: £5.82/Kg
400g Cans: £5.00/Kg
800g Cans: £3.33/KG
*Poultry:* 2% Carbs
*Poultry & Prawns:* 6% Carbs
*Chicken & Pheasant:* 4% Carbs
*Chicken & Tuna:* 2.5% Carbs
*Beef & Duck:* 1.5% Carbs
*Lamb & Buffalo:* 3% Carbs
*Lamb & Rabbit: 10.95% Carbs*
*Veal:* 3% Carbs
*Game:* 7.14% Carbs
*Salmon & Poultry:* 1.9% Carbs
*Herring & Crab:* 0% Carbs

*Catz Finefood Purr (Single Protein)*
Cans - *200g* & *400g*
200g Cans: £7.55/Kg
400g Cans: £5.47/Kg
*Chicken:* 7.5% Carbs
*Salmon:* 9.44% Carbs
*Kangaroo:* 7.5% Carbs
*Mutton:* 6% Carbs
*Lamb:* 6% Carbs

*Cosma Original (TUNA ONLY)*
Tins: *85g*, *170g* & *400g*
85g Tins: £7.43/Kg
170g Tins: £5.87/Kg
400g Tins: £5.00/Kg
*Tuna:* 0% Carbs

*Feringa Meat Menu (Single Protein)*
Tins - *200g* & *400g*
200g Tins: £5.82/Kg
400g Tins: £4.16/Kg
*Chicken with Squash & Catnip:* 4.12% Carbs
*Rabbit with Parsnips and Catmint: 16.10% Carbs*

*Feringa Meat Menu Duo (2 sources of protein)*
Tins - *200g* & *400g*
200g Tins: £4.16/Kg
400g Tins: £3.33/Kg
*Duck & Veal with Broccoli and Dandelion: *2.5% Carbs
*Poultry with Baby Carrots & Dandelion:* 2.5% Carbs
*Lamb & Rabbit with Cranberries & Watercress:* 2% Carbs 
*Rabbit & Turkey with Sea Buckthorn and Catnip:* 2.5% Carbs
*Trout & Chicken with Potato & Parsley:* 4.5% Carbs
*Salmon & Turkey with Courgette and Watercress:* 5% Carbs

*Feringa *
85g Pouch
£6.37/Kg
*Mixed Pack 1:* 2.5% Carbs
*Mixed Pack 2:* 2.5% Carbs

*Feringa Kitten*
200g Tin
£4.16/Kg
*Turkey:* 2.86% Carbs
*Chicken & Veal:* 2.86% Carbs

*Forthglade*
100g trays
£7.68/Kg
*Chicken & Duck**:* 3.33% Carbs
*Salmon & Turkey:* 3.33% Carbs
*Turkey & Duck:* 3.33% Carbs
*Fisherman's Selection: 23.60% Carbs*
*Country Meat Selection:* 3.33% Carbs
*Kitten - Duck & Turkey:* 0% Carbs
*Senior - Lamb & Turkey: 16.67% Carbs*
*Senior - Salmon & Chicken:* 3.33% Carbs

*Granatapet cat DeliCatessen*
85g Pouch
£12.74/Kg
*Salmon & Turkey:* 3.5% Carbs
*Duck & Poultry:* 3.5% Carbs
*Veal & Rabbit:* 2% Carbs
*Turkey & Pheasant:* 6% Carbs
*Tuna & Duck:* 7.5% Carbs
*Pure Veal:* 7.5% Carbs
*Pure Chicken:* 3% Carbs
*Kitten Poultry:* 2.38% Carbs

*Granatapet Cat DeliCatessen*
Tins - *200g* & *400g*
200g Tins: £5.82/Kg
400g Tins: £5.00/Kg
*Duck & Poultry:* 4.00% Carbs
*Veal & Rabbit:* 2% Carbs
*Salmon & Turkey:* 3.5% Carbs
*Salmon & Shellfish:* 2.11% Carbs
*Turkey & Pheasant:* 5.5% Carbs
*Lamb & Turkey:* 3.5% Carbs
*Tuna & Duck:* 7.5% Carbs
*Pure Veal:* 7.5% Carbs
*Pure Chicken:* 3% Carbs
*Kitten Poultry:* 2.38% Carbs
*White Fish & Venison Ragout:* 6% Carbs

*Grau Gourmet Grain Free*
Tins - *100g*, *200g*, *400g* & *800g*
100g Tins: £9.98/Kg
200g Tins: £6.66/Kg
400g Tins: £5.00/Kg
800g Tins: £3.54/Kg
*Chicken & Veal:* 8.5% Carbs
*Rabbit, Beef & Duck:* 7.5% Carbs
*Turkey & Lamb:* 8.25% Carbs
*Kitten - Beef, Duck & Poultry:* 3.25% Carbs
*Turkey, Salmon & Mackerel:* 7.4% Carbs
*Poultry & Ocean Fish:* 7% Carbs

*Grau Gourmet Kitten*
Tins - 100g, 200g & 400g
100g Tins: £9.98/Kg
200g Tins: £6.66/Kg
400g Tins: £5.00/Kg
*Beef, Turkey & Carrot:* 7.27% Carbs

*Grau Gourmet with Wholegrain Rice*
Tins - *200g* & *400g*
200g Tins: £6.66/Kg
400g Tins: £5.00/Kg
*Poultry with Wholegrain Rice:* 9.68%% Carbs
*Turkey with Wholegrain Rice:* 10.63% Carbs
*Lamb with Wholegrain Rice:* 10.63% Carbs
*Heart & Liver with Wholegrain Rice:* 11.59%% Carbs
*Beef with Wholegrain Rice:* 11.59% Carbs

*Integra Protect Renal*
100g Trays
£6.65/Kg
*Chicken:* 7.70% Carbs
*Turkey:* 7.70% Carbs
*Beef:* 7.70% Carbs
*Pork:* 7.70% Carbs

*Integra Protect Renal*
200g Tins
£4.16/Kg
*Turkey:* 14.35% Carbs
*Chicken:* 3.75% Carbs

*Integra Protect Urinary*
100g Trays
£6.65/Kg
*Chicken:* 3.35% Carbs
*Beef:* 3.35% Carbs

*Integra Protect Sensitive - Single Source Protein*
100g trays
£6.65/Kg
*Lamb & Rice:* 10% Carbs
*Pure Chicken:* 5.41% Carbs
*Turkey & Rice:* 15% Carbs
*Turkey & Potato:* 15% Carbs

*Integra Protect Sensitive - Single Protein*
200g tins
£4.16/Kg
*Turkey & Rice:* 16.41% Carbs
*Lamb & Rice:* 8.50% Carbs

*Integra Protect Intestinal*
100g trays
£6.65/Kg
*Turkey:* 5.25% Carbs

*Integra Protect Diabetes*
100g trays
£6.65/Kg
*Poultry:* 7.18% Carbs
*Salmon:* 7.18% Carbs
*Beef:* 7.18% Carbs
*Rabbit:* 7.18% Carbs

*Integra Protect Diabetes*
200g tins
£4.16/Kg
*Poultry:* 9.55% Carbs
*Beef:* 5.45% Carbs

*James Wellbeloved Kitten*
85g Pouch
£6.36/Kg
*Lamb:* 8.33% Carbs
*Turkey:* 8.95% Carbs

*Kattovit Kidney/Renal*
Tins - *85g* & *175g*
85g Tins: £7.43/Kg
175g Tins: £5.70/Kg
400g Tins: £3.75/Kg
*Chicken:* 9.91% Carbs
*Lamb:* 10.78% Carbs
*Ocean Fish:* 10.78% Carbs
*400g Tin (No Flavour Shown):* 10.78% Carbs

*Kattovit Urinary (Struvite Stone Prophylaxis)*
Tins: *85g*, *175g* & *400g*
85g Tins: £7.43/Kg
175g Tins: £5.70/Kg
400g Tins: £3.75/Kg
*Tuna:* 6.64% Carbs
*Veal:* 6.91% Carbs
*400g Tin (No Flavour Shown):* 6.91% Carbs

*Kattovit Sensitive (Hypoallergenic)*
175g Tins
£5.70/Kg
*Chicken:* 3.91% Carbs

*Kattovit Convalescence (Energy Plus)*
175g Tin
£6.36/Kg
*Flavour not given:* 9.05% Carbs

*Leonardo*
Tins - *200g*, *400g*
200g Tins: £5.41/Kg
400g Tins: £4.16/Kg
*Ocean Fish:* 3% Carbs
*Rabbit:* 3.5% Carbs
*Poultry:* 4% Carbs
*Liver:* 5% Carbs
*Kitten:* 12.86% Carbs

*Leonardo *
85g Pouches
£13.71/Kg
*Pure Chicken:* 3.5% Carbs
*Pure Beef:* 3.16% Carbs
*Fish & Shrimp:* 4% Carbs
*Meat Menu:* 0.5% Carbs
*Kangaroo & Catnip:* 8.5% Carbs
*Rabbit & Cranberry:* 8.5% Carbs
*Duck & Cheese:* 12.86% Carbs
*Trout & Catnip:* 8.5% Carbs
*Kitten - Pure Chicken:* 0% Carbs

*Lily's Kitchen*
100g Trays
£10.21/Kg
*Lily's Kitchen Organic Chicken Dinner for Cats:* 0% Carbs
*Lily's Kitchen Organic Fish Dinner for Cats:* 0% Carbs
*Lily's Kitchen Organic Beef Dinner for Cat:* 7.22% Carbs
*Lily's Kitchen Lovely Lamb Casserole for Cats:* 0% Carbs
*Lily's Kitchen Hunter's Hotpot for Cats:* 0% Carbs
*Lily's Kitchen Whisker Licken' Chicken for Cats:* 0% Carbs
*Lily's Kitchen Poultry Pie for Cats:* 0% Carbs
*Lily's Kitchen Marvellously Mature Chicken Supper for Cats:* 0% Carbs
*Lily's Kitchen Curious Kitten Dinner:* 1.58% Carbs
*Lily's Kitchen Organic Turkey Dinner for Cats:* 0% Carbs
*Lily's Kitchen Catch of the Day for Cats*: 0% Carbs

*Meowing Heads*
100g Tins
£9.98/Kg
*Drumstix Adult Chicken & Turkey:* 2.38% Carbs 
*Hey Good Looking Adult Chicken:* 3.33% Carbs
*Purr-Nickety Adult Salmon: *2.86% Carbs 
*Gone Fishin White Fish & Chicken:* 5.24 Carbs

*Miamor Chunks in Jelly*
85g pouches
£5.86/Kg
*Chicken in Tomato Jelly:* 1.03% Carbs
*Salmon in Tomato Jelly:* 1.03% Carbs

*Miamor Pate*
85g Pouches
£5.86/Kg
*Chicken & Goose:* 1.03% Carbs
*Turkey & Duck:* 1.03% Carbs
*Poultry & Salmon:* 1.03% Carbs
*Poultry liver & Rabbit:* 1.03% Carbs

*Miamor Royal Ragout Mixed Boxes*
100g pouches
£3.32/Kg
*4 Varieties in Gravy:* 9.06% Carbs
*Rabbit, Chicken & Tuna in Jelly:* 7.94% Carbs
*Turkey, Salmon & Veal:* 7.94% Carbs

*Miamor Royal Ragout Kitten*
100g Pouch
£4.09/Kg
*Beef:* 3.68% Carbs
*Poultry:* 3.68% Carbs
*Poultry & Beef in Jelly:* 3.68% Carbs

*Miamor Royal Ragout in Gravy*
100g pouches
£4.09/Kg
*Tuna and Chicken:* 9.06% Carbs
*Chicken & Salmon:* 9.06% Carbs
*Duck & Poultry:* 9.06% Carbs
*Turkey & Game:* 9.06% Carbs

*Miamor Royal Ragout in Jelly*
100g Pouches
£4.09/Kg
*Chicken:* 7.94% Carbs
*Tuna:* 7.94% Carbs
*Veal:* 7.94% Carbs
*Turkey:* 7.94% Carbs
*Salmon:* 7.94% Carbs
*Rabbit:* 7.94% Carbs

*Miamor Pate*
85g tins
£5.87/Kg
*Rabbit:* 4.35% Carbs
*Chicken:* 4.35% Carbs
*Poultry Hearts:* 4.35% Carbs
*Poultry & Liver:* 4.35% Carbs
*Salmon:* 4.35% Carbs
*Tuna:* 4.35% Carbs
*Pheasant:* 4.35% Carbs

*Miamor Mild Meal*
100g trays
£6.65/Kg
*Chicken & Trout:* 11.11% Carbs
*Chicken & Salmon:* 5.56% Carbs
*Chicken & Rice:* 11.11% Carbs
*Chicken & Vegetables:* 16% Carbs
*Chicken & Ham:* 5.56% Carbs
*Senior - Rabbit & Chicken*: 11.58%

*Perfect Fit - In Home*
85g Pouches
£7.83/Kg
*Flavour not given:* 8.78% Carbs

*Schmusy Whole Food Flakes*
100g pouches
£4.16/Kg
*4 Varieties:* 10% Carbs

*Schmusy Nature*
100g Pouches
£4.99/Kg
*4 varieties mixed: *7.5% Carbs
*2 varieties mixed:* 5.26% Carbs
*Chicken, Salmon, Pasta & Brewer's Yeast:* 7.5% Carbs
*Beef, Poultry, Rice & Pomegranate:* 7.5% Carbs
*Turkey, Rabbit, Rice & Psyllium:* 7.5% Carbs
*Venison, Tuna, Pasta & Apple Pomace:* 7.5% Carbs
*Kitten - Veal, Poultry, Pasta & Psyllium:* 5.26% Carbs
*Kitten - Salmon, Lamb, Rice & Fish Oil:* 5.26% Carbs

*Schmusy Nature*
190g cans
£3.50/Kg
*Chicken, Salmon & Pasta:* 12.86% Carbs
*Beef, Poultry & Rice:* 12.86% Carbs
*Turkey, Rabbit & Rice:* 12.86% Carbs
*Venison, Tuna & Pasta:* 12.86% Carbs
*Kitten - Veal, Poultry & Pasta:* 10% Carbs
*Kitten - Salmon, Lamb & Rice:* 10% Carbs

*Schmusy Nature *
100g trays
£4.99/Kg
*Beef, Poultry, Rice & Pomegranate:* 7.5% Carbs
*Chicken, Salmon, Pasta & Beer Yeast:* 7.5% Carbs
*Turkey, Rabbit, Rice & Psyllium:* 7.5% Carbs
*Game, Tuna, Pasta & Apple Pomace:* 7.5% Carbs


----------



## Erenya

*Smilla Tender Poultry & Fish*
Tins - *200g*, *400g* & *800g*
200g Tins: £2.91/Kg
400g Tins: £2.08/Kg
800g Tins: £1.66/Kg
*Tender Poultry with Poultry Hearts:* 0% Carbs
*Tender Poultry with Fish:* 0% Carbs
*Tender Poultry with Beef:* 0% Carbs
*Tender Poultry with Lamb:* 0% Carbs
*Tender Poultry with Veal:* 0.3% Carbs
*Tuna:* 0% Carbs
*Tuna with Chicken:* 0% Carbs
*Tuna with Sardines:* 0% Carbs

*Smilla Adult Sterilised*
85g Pouches
£5.87/Kg
*3 Mixed Flavours, as below* 
*Beef:* 7% Carbs
*Rabbit:* 6% Carbs
*Chicken:* 5% Carbs

*Smilla Kitten*
200g Tins
£2.91/Kg
*Chicken:* 0% Carbs
*Veal:* 0% Carbs

*Terra Faelis Meat Menus*
200g Tins
£10.83/Kg
*Beef with Carrots & Watercress:* 8.79% Carbs
*Turkey with Zucchini & Camomile:* 0% Carbs
*Chicken with Squash & Catnip:* 1.61% Carbs
*Rabbit with Broccoli & Catnip:* 9.20% Carbs

*Thrive Complete Fish Selection*
75g tins
£11.09/Kg
*Tuna Fillet:* 2% Carbs
*Ocean Fish:* 0% Carbs
*Tuna and Salmon:* 2.11% Carbs

*Thrive Complete Poultry*
75g Tins
£11.09/Kg
*Chicken Breast:* 2% Carbs
*Chicken Breast & Turkey:* 2.11% carbs
*Chicken Breast & Chicken Liver:* 2% Carbs

*Yarrah Organic Wellness Pate*
100g trays
£6.65/Kg
*Chicken & Turkey with Aloe Vera:* 11.16% Carbs
*Beef with Chicory:* 6.95% Carbs
*Salmon with Seaweed:* 10.37% Carbs

*Brands/Flavours not listed due to being Complimentary/Supplementary*
Almo Nature (all types apart from varieties shown above)
Almo Nature Labels
Animonda Vom feinstein Pouches
Applaws
Catz Fine Food Mousse
Cosma (except Tuna, shown above)
Cosma Nature
Greenwoods
Herrmanns Organic Tins
Miamor Fine Fillets (Pouches & Tins)
Porta 21
Schesir
Schmusy Nature Ocean Fish Cans
Shiny Cat
Sheba Dome
Zoolove by Zooplus

*Brands/Item lines not listed due to being High Carb/Containing Sugar*
Animonda Vom Feinstein Senior
Animonda Rafine
Beaphar Special Diet
Felix
Gourmet
Herrmanns Organic Pouches
Hills Science Plan
Hills Prescription Diet
Iams
James Wellbeloved Adult & Senior Pouches
Kattovit Urinary, Renal, Gastro & Sensitive Pouches
Kattovit Diabetes & Gastro Tins
Kitekat, Miamor Sensitive
Porta 21 Holistic
My Star
Perfect Fit Junior & Sensitive
Purina One
Purina Pro-plan
Royal Canin
Royal Canin Veterinary Diet
Sheba Classic Soup Multipack
Taste of the Wild
Whiskas
Yarrah Organic Tins
Yarrah Organic Chunks in Gravy Trays


----------



## Jonescat

Oh my - that is going to be a lot of work but thankyou


----------



## Erenya

25% done...


----------



## Paddypaws

@Erenya 
Thank you for this marvellous document.
Can I just double check though why the Bozita tins do not feature? I always used them for my diabetic cats and would be most surprised indeed if they did not fall into the 'less than 10%' category.


----------



## Erenya

total oversight on my part, my pc went a bit loopy when I was halfway through the bozita and I didn't realise it hadn't saved 

will rectify during the next update


----------



## chillminx

Brilliant @Erenya - thank you!  Are you going to ask one of the mods if your thread can be made a 'sticky' so we can easily find it for reference when we need it?


----------



## Lilylass

chillminx said:


> Brilliant @Erenya Are you going to ask one of the mods if your thread can be made a 'sticky' so we can easily find it for reference when we need it?


Agree 

But I wonder if we need to look at maybe amalgamating some of the sticky's as there are loads on this board (way more than any other board) and it's quite frustrating having to scroll past them all everytime you come on eg maybe the health ones could be put into one thread - with a separate link to each thread & with new posts still being able to be made in those threads (hope that makes sense - like this *http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=4895819*)


----------



## Erenya

right, another update and I've put the Bozita back in - just for you @Paddypaws


----------



## lillytheunicorn

This is fantastic And really interesting.


----------



## Erenya

two thirds done and a few shocks, including James Wellbeloved dropping out of the 'good stuff' list!

I was wondering, would people find it helpful to have some sort of price notation added?


----------



## Paddypaws

I really cannot praise you enough for all your hard work. I do think that some info regarding price would be helpful. For me, the £ per kg is always interesting. I don't pay much attention to the feeding guidelines on foods although others might find that useful.


----------



## Charity

Just wanted to say thanks @Erenya for all your hard work, its very helpful.


----------



## Lilylass

Erenya said:


> two thirds done and a few shocks, including James Wellbeloved dropping out of the 'good stuff' list!
> 
> I was wondering, would people find it helpful to have some sort of price notation added?


That would be fantastic if you've got the info  - I always go by £ / kg as well


----------



## Erenya

I've started adding the prices, but this may end up on two pages - I just got a warning that it was too long...


----------



## Smuge

This is great thanks 

One has Ostrich? Imagine if you have a fussy cat that decides it only likes Ostrich? :Wideyed


----------



## Erenya

FINISHED!

I'll take a look at adding the HKC & some pets at home stuff at a later date


----------



## IndigoElectron

Thank you so much for doing this. I'm a new cat owner and have been a bit overwhelming by the huge choice available, as well as a bit horrified at some of the prices!


----------



## IndigoElectron

IndigoElectron said:


> Thank you so much for doing this. I'm a new cat owner and have been a bit overwhelming by the huge choice available, as well as a bit horrified at some of the prices!


Overwhelmed, not overwhelming


----------



## Lilylass

IndigoElectron said:


> Overwhelmed, not overwhelming


Eekkk sure it was just a typo / mistake - they happen  (or predictive text striking!) - or maybe English isn't the poster's 1st language ....


----------



## Vanessa131

Lilylass said:


> Eekkk sure it was just a typo / mistake - they happen  (or predictive text striking!) - or maybe English isn't the poster's 1st language ....


The poster was quoting their own post


----------



## huckybuck

Wow this is fantastic thank you!!!!!

I never realised cosma was only complimentary. And same for almo nature raw. 

You are a star and shoul def be a sticky!


----------



## IndigoElectron

Vanessa131 said:


> The poster was quoting their own post


I was


----------



## Lilylass

Vanessa131 said:


> The poster was quoting their own post





IndigoElectron said:


> I was


Not sure why they didn't just edit it - click 'tools' then 'edit'


----------



## Chippers

I don't know if it'd be helpful but I could work out the calories per 100g of the diets?
And I can also show you how to calculate how many calories a cat needs per day so you can then work out how much to feed of each, i guess most people don't go by this but it can be helpful!


----------



## IndigoElectron

Lilylass said:


> Not sure why they didn't just edit it - click 'tools' then 'edit'


Thanks, I'll do that next time


----------



## Paddypaws

Excellent updates regarding the price per kg @Erenya 
@Chippers I think the info regarding calories per 100g an instructions on how to calculate an appropriate portion size would be really useful.


----------



## Chippers

Here are the Kcal/100g in bold at the end of the carbs. Just remember that these are calculated and may not be exactly specific but it gives you a pretty good idea of how many calories are in 100g! I'll follow with calculations 

1. Almo Nature Daily Menu
85g tins
£4.88/Kg
*Chunks with Turkey & Duck:* 28.42% Carbs - *76.55
Chunks with Beef:* 28.42% Carbs - *76.55
Chunks with Trout:* 28.42% Carbs - *76.55
Mousse with Chicken:* 5.8% Carbs - *87.75
Mousse with Ocean Fish:* 5.8% Carbs - *87.75
Mousse with Tuna & Chicken:* 5.8% Carbs - *87.75
Mousse with Rabbit:* 5.8% Carbs - *87.75
Mousse with Turkey:* 5.8% Carbs - *87.75
Mousse with Salmon:* 5.8% Carbs - *87.75*

Almo Nature Anti Hairball
70g pouch
£7.12/Kg
*Chicken:* 6.67% Carbs - *71.9*

Almo Nature Sterilised
70g Pouch
£7.12/Kg
*Chicken:* 6.67% Carbs - *71.9
Cod:* 6.67% Carbs - *71.9*

Almo Nature Urinary Support
70g Pouch
£7.12/Kg
*Fish:* 7.06% Carbs - *66.1
Chicken:* 7.06% Carbs - *66.1*

Almo Nature Sensitive
70g Pouch
£7.12/Kg
*Chicken:* 0% Carbs - *72.35*

Animonda Carny Adult
Tins - *200g*, *400g *& *800g*
200g Tins: £3.32/Kg
400g Tins: £2.70/Kg
800g Tins: £2.08/Kg
*Meat Saucer: *3.33% Carbs - *98.5
Beef & Chicken: *3.33% Carbs - *98.5
Beef & Heart: *3.33% Carbs - *98.5
Beef & Lamb: *3.33% Carbs - *98.5
Beef, Chicken & Duck Hearts: *3.33% Carbs - *98.5
Pure Beef: *3.33% Carbs - *98.5
Beef, Turkey & Shrimps: *3.33% Carbs - *98.5
Beef, Turkey & Rabbit: *3.33% Carbs - *98.5
Beef & Cod with Parsley Root: *3.33% Carbs - *98.5
Beef & Roe Deer with Cowberries: *3.33% Carbs - *98.5*

*Animonda Carny Kitten*
Tins: *200g* & *400g*
200g Tins: £3.32/Kg
400g Tins: £2.91/Kg
*Beef, Chicken & Rabbit:* 5% Carbs - *93.0
Beef, Veal & Chicken:* 5% Carbs - *93.0
Beef & Turkey Hearts:* 5% Carbs - *93.0
Poultry Cocktail:* 5% Carbs - *93.0
Baby Paté:* 2.11% Carbs - *91.15*

Animonda Carny Senior
Tins: 200g
£3.12/Kg
*Beef, Chicken & Cheese:* 4% Carbs - *96.5
Beef & Turkey Hearts:* 4% Carbs - *96.5*

Animonda Carny Exotic
85g Pouches
£7.83/Kg
*Kangaroo:* 3.68% - *84.4
Buffalo:* 3.68% - *84.4
Ostrich:* 3.68% - *84.4*

Animonda Vom Feinstein - For Neutered Cats
100g Trays
£5.48/Kg
*Turkey & Trout:* 7.5% Carbs - *86.08
Turkey & Cheese:* 7.5% Carbs - *86.08
Turkey & Salmon:* 7.5% Carbs - *86.08
Turkey & Tomato:* 7.5% Carbs - *86.08
Pure Turkey:* 7.5% Carbs - *86.08*

Animonda Vom Feinstein - Adult
100g Trays
£5.48/Kg
*Turkey Hearts:* 7.18% Carbs - *86.14
Poultry & Veal:* 7.18% Carbs - *86.14
Salmon & Shrimp:* 7.18% Carbs - *86.14
Multi Meat Cocktail:* 7.18% Carbs - *86.14
Turkey & Rabbit:* 7.18% Carbs - *86.14
Chicken Liver:* 7.18% Carbs - *86.14
Poultry & Pasta:* 7.18% carbs - *86.14
Beef & Potato:* 7.18% Carbs - *86.14*

Animonda Vom Feinstein - Adult Tasty Fillings
100g Trays
£5.82/Kg
*Chicken, salmon and spinach:* 6.67% Carbs - *78.75
Chicken, beef & carrots:* 6.67% Carbs - *78.75
Turkey, chicken breast & herbs:* 6.67% Carbs - *78.75*

Animonda Vom Feinstein - Adult, No Grain in Sauce
100g Trays
£5.82/Kg
*Turkey in a Tomato Sauce:* 10% Carbs - *80.2
Salmon in a Herb Sauce:* 10% Carbs - *80.2
Chicken in a Carrot Sauce:* 10% Carbs - *80.2*

Animonda vom Feinstein - Kitten
100g Trays
£5.48/Kg
*Beef:* 3.5% Carbs - *95.9
Poultry:* 3.5% Carbs - *95.9
Lamb:* 3.5& Carbs - *95.9*

Animonda vom Feinstein - Baby Pate
100g trays
£5.48/Kg
*Baby Pate:* 3.8% Carbs - *88.2*

Bozita - Chunks in Jelly
370g Tetrapaks
£2.70/Kg
*Chicken:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9
Mackerel:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9
Haddock:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9
Lamb:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9
Elk:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9
Rabbit:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9
Duck:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9
Salmon & Mussel:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9
Minced Beef:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9
Chicken Liver:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9
Crayfish:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9
Turkey:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9*

Bozita - Chunks in Sauce
370g Tetrapaks
£2.70/Kg
*Chicken & Turkey:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9
Salmon:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9
Beef:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9
Reindeer:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9
Rabbit:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9
Shrimps:* 3.12% Carbs - *72.9*

Bozita Feline *- didn't have analytics*
190g Tetrapaks
£4.20/Kg
*Kitten:* 8.82% Carbs
*Outdoor & Active*: 8.82% Carbs
*Indoor & Sterilised:* 8.82% Carbs
*Sensitive - Diet & Stomach:* 8.82% Carbs
*Sensitive - Hair & Skin:* 8.82% Carbs
*Large:* 6.47% Carbs

Bozita *- didn't have analytics*
410g Tins
£2.43/Kg
*Chicken:* 4.44% Carbs
*Salmon:* 3.75% Carbs
*Beef:* 3.75% Carbs
*Shrimp:* 3.75% Carbs

Catz Finefood
85g Pouch
£11.75/Kg
*Poultry:* 2% Carbs - *91.03
Chicken & Peasant:* 4% Carbs - *91.44
Chicken & Tuna:* 2.5% Carbs - *93.05
Beef & Duck:* 1.5% Carbs - *94.37
Lamb & Rabbit: *10.95% Carbs - *93.95
Lamb & Buffalo:* 3% Carbs - *93.25
Veal:* 3% Carbs - *94.87
Game:* 7.14% Carbs - *96.91
Salmon & Poultry:* 1.9% Carbs - *92.01*

Catz Finefood Purr (Single Protein)
85g Pouch
£11.75/Kg
*Chicken:* 7.5% Carbs - *88.3
Salmon:* 9.44% Carbs - *79.6
Kangaroo:* 7.5% Carbs - *92.15
Lamb:* 6% Carbs - *91.26*

*Catz Finefood*
Cans: *200g*, *400g* & *800g*
200g Cans: £5.82/Kg
400g Cans: £5.00/Kg
800g Cans: £3.33/KG
*Poultry:* 2% Carbs - *91.03
Poultry & Prawns:* 6% Carbs - *91.09
Chicken & Pheasant:* 4% Carbs - *91.44
Chicken & Tuna:* 2.5% Carbs - *93.05
Beef & Duck:* 1.5% Carbs - *94.37
Lamb & Buffalo:* 3% Carbs - *93.25
Lamb & Rabbit: 10.95% Carbs* - *93.95
Veal:* 3% Carbs - *94.87
Game:* 7.14% Carbs - *96.91
Salmon & Poultry:* 1.9% Carbs - *92.01
Herring & Crab:* 0% Carbs - *98.48*

*Catz Finefood Purr (Single Protein)*
Cans - 200g & 400g
200g Cans: £7.55/Kg
400g Cans: £5.47/Kg
*Chicken:* 7.5% Carbs - *88.3
Salmon:* 9.44% Carbs - *79.6
Kangaroo:* 7.5% Carbs - *92.15
Mutton:* 6% Carbs - *91.26
Lamb:* 6% Carbs - *91.26*

*Cosma Original (TUNA ONLY)*
Tins: 85g, 170g & 400g
85g Tins: £7.43/Kg
170g Tins: £5.87/Kg
400g Tins: £5.00/Kg
*Tuna:* 0% Carbs - *65.2*

*Feringa Meat Menu (Single Protein)*
Tins - 200g & 400g
200g Tins: £5.82/Kg
400g Tins: £4.16/Kg
*Chicken with Squash & Catnip:* 4.12% Carbs - *89.31
Rabbit with Parsnips and Catmint: *16.10% Carbs - *85.83*

*Feringa Meat Menu Duo (2 sources of protein)*
Tins - *200g* & *400g*
200g Tins: £4.16/Kg
400g Tins: £3.33/Kg
*Duck & Veal with Broccoli and Dandelion: *2.5% Carbs - *91.76
Poultry with Baby Carrots & Dandelion:* 2.5% Carbs - *91.76
Lamb & Rabbit with Cranberries & Watercress:* 2% Carbs - *91.85
Rabbit & Turkey with Sea Buckthorn and Catnip:* 2.5% Carbs - *92.14
Trout & Chicken with Potato & Parsley:* 4.5% Carbs - *90.64
Salmon & Turkey with Courgette and Watercress:* 5% Carbs - *90.17*

Feringa
85g Pouch
£6.37/Kg
*Mixed Pack 1:* 2.5% Carbs - *91.76
Mixed Pack 2:* 2.5% Carbs - *91.76*

Feringa Kitten
200g Tin
£4.16/Kg
*Turkey:* 2.86% Carbs - *96.81
Chicken & Veal:* 2.86% Carbs - *96.81*

*Forthglade*
100g trays
£7.68/Kg
Chicken & Duck: 3.33% Carbs - *143.75*
Salmon & Turkey: 3.33% Carbs - *141.75*
Turkey & Duck: 3.33% Carbs - *139.85
Fisherman's Selection: 23.60% Carbs -* *114.7*
Country Meat Selection: 3.33% Carbs - *143.75*
Kitten - Duck & Turkey: 0% Carbs - *160.2
Senior - Lamb & Turkey: 16.67% Carbs* - *136.4*
Senior - Salmon & Chicken: 3.33% Carbs - *143.75*

Granatapet cat DeliCatessen
85g Pouch
£12.74/Kg
*Salmon & Turkey:* 3.5% Carbs - *94.38
Duck & Poultry:* 3.5% Carbs - *93.91
Veal & Rabbit:* 2% Carbs - *94.28
Turkey & Pheasant:* 6% Carbs - *94.4
Tuna & Duck:* 7.5% Carbs - *90.9
Pure Veal:* 7.5% Carbs - *91.29
Pure Chicken:* 3% Carbs - *89.78
Kitten Poultry:* 2.38% Carbs - *95.67*

*Granatapet Cat DeliCatessen*
Tins - *200g* & *400g*
200g Tins: £5.82/Kg
400g Tins: £5.00/Kg
*Duck & Poultry:* 4.00% Carbs - *93.82
Veal & Rabbit:* 2% Carbs - *94.28
Salmon & Turkey:* 3.5% Carbs - *94.38
Salmon & Shellfish:* 2.11% Carbs - *87.62
Turkey & Pheasant:* 5.5% Carbs - *94.4
Lamb & Turkey:* 3.5% Carbs - *92.77
Tuna & Duck:* 7.5% Carbs - *90.9
Pure Veal:* 7.5% Carbs - *91.29
Pure Chicken:* 3% Carbs - *89.78
Kitten Poultry:* 2.38% Carbs - *95.67
White Fish & Venison Ragout:* 6% Carbs - *92.03*

*Grau Gourmet Grain Free*
Tins - *100g*, *200g*, *400g* & *800g*
100g Tins: £9.98/Kg
200g Tins: £6.66/Kg
400g Tins: £5.00/Kg
800g Tins: £3.54/Kg
*Chicken & Veal:* 8.5% Carbs - *89.17
Rabbit, Beef & Duck:* 7.5% Carbs - *87.8
Turkey & Lamb:* 8.25% Carbs - *90.31
Kitten - Beef, Duck & Poultry:* 3.25% Carbs - *97.97
Turkey, Salmon & Mackerel:* 7.4% Carbs - *88.56
Poultry & Ocean Fish:* 7% Carbs - *89.03*

Grau Gourmet Kitten
Tins - 100g, 200g & 400g
100g Tins: £9.98/Kg
200g Tins: £6.66/Kg
400g Tins: £5.00/Kg
*Beef, Turkey & Carrot:* 7.27% Carbs - *97.34*

*Grau Gourmet with Wholegrain Rice*
Tins - 200g & 400g
200g Tins: £6.66/Kg
400g Tins: £5.00/Kg
*Poultry with Wholegrain Rice:* 9.68%% Carbs - *91.7
Turkey with Wholegrain Rice:* 10.63% Carbs - *92.3
Lamb with Wholegrain Rice:* 10.63% Carbs - *92.3
Heart & Liver with Wholegrain Rice:* 11.59%% Carbs - *91.76
Beef with Wholegrain Rice:* 11.59% Carbs - *92.9*

Integra Protect Renal
100g Trays
£6.65/Kg
*Chicken:* 7.70% Carbs - *120.87
Turkey:* 7.70% Carbs - *120.87
Beef:* 7.70% Carbs - *120.87
Pork:* 7.70% Carbs - *120.87*

Integra Protect Renal
200g Tins
£4.16/Kg
*Turkey:* 14.35% Carbs - *101.8
Chicken:* 3.75% Carbs - *106.7*

Integra Protect Urinary
100g Trays
£6.65/Kg
*Chicken:* 3.35% Carbs - *96.31
Beef:* 3.35% Carbs - *96.31*

Integra Protect Sensitive - Single Source Protein
100g trays
£6.65/Kg
*Lamb & Rice:* 10% Carbs - *88.9
Pure Chicken:* 5.41% Carbs - *84.41
Turkey & Rice:* 15% Carbs - *88
Turkey & Potato:* 15% Carbs - *88*

Integra Protect Sensitive - Single Protein
200g tins
£4.16/Kg
*Turkey & Rice:* 16.41% Carbs - *84.7
Lamb & Rice:* 8.50% Carbs - *94.1*

Integra Protect Intestinal
100g trays
£6.65/Kg
*Turkey:* 5.25% Carbs - *86.08*

Integra Protect Diabetes
100g trays
£6.65/Kg
*Poultry:* 7.18% Carbs - *88.04
Salmon:* 7.18% Carbs - *88.04
Beef:* 7.18% Carbs - *88.04
Rabbit:* 7.18% Carbs - *88.04*

Integra Protect Diabetes
200g tins
£4.16/Kg
*Poultry:* 9.55% Carbs - *98.85
Beef:* 5.45% Carbs - *103.85*

*James Wellbeloved Kitten*
85g Pouch
£6.36/Kg
Lamb: 8.33% Carbs - *81.55*
Turkey: 8.95% Carbs - *84.1*

*Kattovit Kidney/Renal*
Tins - *85g* & *175g*
85g Tins: £7.43/Kg
175g Tins: £5.70/Kg
400g Tins: £3.75/Kg
*Chicken:* 9.91% Carbs - *118.4
Lamb:* 10.78% Carbs - *118.4
Ocean Fish:* 10.78% Carbs - *118.4
400g Tin (No Flavour Shown):* 10.78% Carbs - *118.4*

*Kattovit Urinary (Struvite Stone Prophylaxis)*
Tins: *85g*, *175g* & *400g*
85g Tins: £7.43/Kg
175g Tins: £5.70/Kg
400g Tins: £3.75/Kg
*Tuna:* 6.64% Carbs - *101.05
Veal:* 6.91% Carbs - *101.05
400g Tin (No Flavour Shown):* 6.91% Carbs - *101.05*

Kattovit Sensitive (Hypoallergenic)
175g Tins
£5.70/Kg
*Chicken:* 3.91% Carbs - *101.3*

Kattovit Convalescence (Energy Plus)
175g Tin
£6.36/Kg
*Flavour not given:* 9.05% Carbs - *112.9*

*Leonardo*
Tins - *200g*, *400g*
200g Tins: £5.41/Kg
400g Tins: £4.16/Kg
*Ocean Fish:* 3% Carbs - *92.57
Rabbit:* 3.5% Carbs - *92.1
Poultry:* 4% Carbs - *90.87
Liver:* 5% Carbs - *93.37
Kitten:* 12.86% Carbs - *92.3*

Leonardo
85g Pouches
£13.71/Kg
*Pure Chicken:* 3.5% Carbs - *89.8
Pure Beef:* 3.16% Carbs - *89.47
Fish & Shrimp:* 4% Carbs - *86.65
Meat Menu:* 0.5% Carbs - *96.83
Kangaroo & Catnip:* 8.5% Carbs - *87.4
Rabbit & Cranberry:* 8.5% Carbs - *87.4
Duck & Cheese:* 12.86% Carbs - *90.4
Trout & Catnip:* 8.5% Carbs - *87.4
Kitten - Pure Chicken:* 0% Carbs - *90.54
Lily's Kitchen*

100g Trays
£10.21/Kg
Lily's Kitchen Organic Chicken Dinner for Cats: 0% Carbs - *84.15*
Lily's Kitchen Organic Fish Dinner for Cats: 0% Carbs - *84.15*
Lily's Kitchen Organic Beef Dinner for Cat: 7.22% Carbs - *84.15*
Lily's Kitchen Lovely Lamb Casserole for Cats: 0% Carbs - *82.25*
Lily's Kitchen Hunter's Hotpot for Cats: 0% Carbs - *82.25*
Lily's Kitchen Whisker Licken' Chicken for Cats: 0% Carbs - *82.25*
Lily's Kitchen Poultry Pie for Cats: 0% Carbs - *82.25*
Lily's Kitchen Marvellously Mature Chicken Supper for Cats: 0% Carbs - *82.25*
Lily's Kitchen Curious Kitten Dinner: 1.58% Carbs - *88.65*
Lily's Kitchen Organic Turkey Dinner for Cats: 0% Carbs - *84.15*
Lily's Kitchen Catch of the Day for Cats: 0% Carbs - *82.25*

*Meowing Heads*
100g Tins
£9.98/Kg
Drumstix Adult Chicken & Turkey: 2.38% Carbs - *94.09* *-all no ash figure*
Hey Good Looking Adult Chicken: 3.33% Carbs - *95.12*
Purr-Nickety Adult Salmon: 2.86% Carbs - *95.21*
Gone Fishin White Fish & Chicken: 5.24 Carbs - *107.9*

Miamor Chunks in Jelly
85g pouches
£5.86/Kg
*Chicken in Tomato Jelly:* 1.03% Carbs - *92.5
Salmon in Tomato Jelly:* 1.03% Carbs - *92.5*

Miamor Pate
85g Pouches
£5.86/Kg
*Chicken & Goose:* 1.03% Carbs - *92.5
Turkey & Duck:* 1.03% Carbs - *92.5
Poultry & Salmon:* 1.03% Carbs - *92.5
Poultry liver & Rabbit:* 1.03% Carbs - *92.5*

Miamor Royal Ragout Mixed Boxes
100g pouches
£3.32/Kg
*4 Varieties in Gravy:* 9.06% Carbs - *76.35
Rabbit, Chicken & Tuna in Jelly:* 7.94% Carbs - *77.2
Turkey, Salmon & Veal:* 7.94% Carbs - *77.2*

Miamor Royal Ragout Kitten
100g Pouch
£4.09/Kg
*Beef:* 3.68% Carbs - *86.25
Poultry:* 3.68% Carbs - *86.25*
Poultry & Beef in Jelly: 3.68% Carbs - *86.25*

Miamor Royal Ragout in Gravy
100g pouches
£4.09/Kg
*Tuna and Chicken:* 9.06% Carbs - *77.2
Chicken & Salmon:* 9.06% Carbs - *77.2
Duck & Poultry:* 9.06% Carbs - *77.2
Turkey & Game:* 9.06% Carbs - *77.2*

Miamor Royal Ragout in Jelly
100g Pouches
£4.09/Kg
*Chicken:* 7.94% Carbs - *77.2
Tuna:* 7.94% Carbs - *77.2
Veal:* 7.94% Carbs - *77.2
Turkey:* 7.94% Carbs - *77.2
Salmon:* 7.94% Carbs - *77.2
Rabbit:* 7.94% Carbs - *77.2*

Miamor Pate
85g tins
£5.87/Kg
*Rabbit:* 4.35% Carbs - *105.2
Chicken:* 4.35% Carbs - *105.2
Poultry Hearts:* 4.35% Carbs - *105.2
Poultry & Liver:* 4.35% Carbs - *105.2
Salmon:* 4.35% Carbs - *105.2
Tuna:* 4.35% Carbs - *105.2
Pheasant:* 4.35% Carbs - *105.2*

Miamor Mild Meal
100g trays
£6.65/Kg
*Chicken & Trout:* 11.11% Carbs - *71.55
Chicken & Salmon:* 5.56% Carbs -*76.25
Chicken & Rice:* 11.11% Carbs - *73.9
Chicken & Vegetables:* 16% Carbs - *84.6
Chicken & Ham:* 5.56% Carbs - *76.25
Senior - Rabbit & Chicken*: 11.58% Carbs - *79.25*

Perfect Fit - In Home
85g Pouches
£7.83/Kg
*Flavour not given:* 8.78% Carbs - *71.35*

Schmusy Whole Food Flakes
100g pouches
£4.16/Kg
*4 Varieties:* 10% Carbs - *94.55*

Schmusy Nature
100g Pouches
£4.99/Kg
4 varieties mixed: 7.5% Carbs - *81.1*
2 varieties mixed: 5.26% Carbs - *81.1* 
*Chicken, Salmon, Pasta & Brewer's Yeast:* 7.5% Carbs - *92.3
Beef, Poultry, Rice & Pomegranate:* 7.5% Carbs - *92.3
Turkey, Rabbit, Rice & Psyllium:* 7.5% Carbs - *92.3
Venison, Tuna, Pasta & Apple Pomace:* 7.5% Carbs - *92.3
Kitten - Veal, Poultry, Pasta & Psyllium:* 5.26% Carbs - *100.45
Kitten - Salmon, Lamb, Rice & Fish Oil:* 5.26% Carbs - *100.45*

Schmusy Nature
190g cans
£3.50/Kg
*Chicken, Salmon & Pasta:* 12.86% Carbs - *92.3
Beef, Poultry & Rice:* 12.86% Carbs - *92.3
Turkey, Rabbit & Rice:* 12.86% Carbs - *92.3
Venison, Tuna & Pasta:* 12.86% Carbs - *92.3
Kitten - Veal, Poultry & Pasta:* 10% Carbs - *100.45
Kitten - Salmon, Lamb & Rice:* 10% Carbs - *100.45*

Schmusy Nature
100g trays
£4.99/Kg
*Beef, Poultry, Rice & Pomegranate:* 7.5% Carbs - *87.4
Chicken, Salmon, Pasta & Beer Yeast:* 7.5% Carbs - *87.4
Turkey, Rabbit, Rice & Psyllium:* 7.5% Carbs - *87.4
Game, Tuna, Pasta & Apple Pomace:* 7.5% Carbs - *87.4*

* Smilla Tender Poultry & Fish*
Tins - *200g*, *400g* & *800g*
200g Tins: £2.91/Kg
400g Tins: £2.08/Kg
800g Tins: £1.66/Kg
*Tender Poultry with Poultry Hearts:* 0% Carbs - *91.75
Tender Poultry with Fish:* 0% Carbs - *91.63
Tender Poultry with Beef:* 0% Carbs - *92.73
Tender Poultry with Lamb:* 0% Carbs - *91.85
Tender Poultry with Veal:* 0.3% Carbs - *94.16
Tuna:* 0% Carbs - *107.5
Tuna with Chicken:* 0% Carbs - *86.2
Tuna with Sardines:* 0% Carbs - *85.3*

Smilla Adult Sterilised
85g Pouches
£5.87/Kg
*3 Mixed Flavours, as below
Beef:* 7% Carbs - *90.22
Rabbit:* 6% Carbs - *88.56
Chicken:* 5% Carbs - *89.21*

Smilla Kitten
200g Tins
£2.91/Kg
*Chicken:* 0% Carbs - *96.4
Veal:* 0% Carbs - *96.78*

Terra Faelis Meat Menus
200g Tins
£10.83/Kg
*Beef with Carrots & Watercress:* 8.79% Carbs - *83.34
Turkey with Zucchini & Camomile:* 0% Carbs - *95.09
Chicken with Squash & Catnip:* 1.61% Carbs - *96.89
Rabbit with Broccoli & Catnip:* 9.20% Carbs - *76.98*

Thrive Complete Fish Selection
75g tins
£11.09/Kg
*Tuna Fillet:* 2% Carbs - *79.3
Ocean Fish:* 0% Carbs - *70.9
Tuna and Salmon:* 2.11% Carbs - *73.45*

Thrive Complete Poultry
75g Tins
£11.09/Kg
*Chicken Breast:* 2% Carbs - *79.3
Chicken Breast & Turkey:* 2.11% carbs - *73.45
Chicken Breast & Chicken Liver:* 2% Carbs - *79.3*

Yarrah Organic Wellness Pate
100g trays
£6.65/Kg
*Chicken & Turkey with Aloe Vera:* 11.16% Carbs - *82.6
Beef with Chicory:* 6.95% Carbs - *83.05
Salmon with Seaweed:* 10.37% Carbs - *82.6*


----------



## Chippers

So for calculating your cats daily calorie intake, the current 'accepted' calculation comes from the NRC and is based on a normal cat (overweight/underweight would be slightly different). So first you need to calculate your cat's metabolic bodyweight (I will use a 5kg cat as an example):

=5^0.711 = 3.14027 - the little triangle is on all calculators (or a version of it)

Then you calculate the intake needed by x ing by 77.6

=3.14027 x 77.6 = *243.685*

This gives you the calories per day.

Then to calculate how much food (I will pick Thrive complete tuna and salmon), first you divide by 100 to give calories per gram..

=73.45/100 = 0.7345

Then you simply divide the calories needed by calories per gram:

= 243.685/0.7345 = *331.77 or 332g per day.
*
As the thrive comes in 75g tins you would need about 4 and a half tins a day for a 5kg cat.

Looking at some feeding requirements they do tend to overestimate!

Hope that helps


----------



## Jackie C

Thanks for this, it's very useful.


----------



## chillminx

Excellent @Chippers! Thank you so much.


----------



## Pepperpots

Interesting that the calories for Vom Feinstein neutered cat and adult cat are the same. Surely the one for overweight cats should be less?


----------



## Chippers

Pepperpots said:


> Interesting that the calories for Vom Feinstein neutered cat and adult cat are the same. Surely the one for overweight cats should be less?


Also if you look at the feeding guides of both the neutered cat food gives a higher amount to feed than the adult food. It doesn't matter as such that it's similar calories but neutered cats are known to put on weight so should be fed less really!


----------



## IndigoElectron

Chippers said:


> I don't know if it'd be helpful but I could work out the calories per 100g of the diets?
> And I can also show you how to calculate how many calories a cat needs per day so you can then work out how much to feed of each, i guess most people don't go by this but it can be helpful!


Brilliant, thank you! How did you calculate the calories per 100g? I have some food coming tomorrow that isn't on the list.


----------



## Chippers

IndigoElectron said:


> Brilliant, thank you! How did you calculate the calories per 100g? I have some food coming tomorrow that isn't on the list.


Well I have a spreadsheet that does it for me! I can let you know the calculations on Monday? (It's on my work computer!)


----------



## IndigoElectron

Chippers said:


> Well I have a spreadsheet that does it for me! I can let you know the calculations on Monday? (It's on my work computer!)


Yes please!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Fab thread, great work!


----------



## Ali71

According to the scientific formula Milo my heavy boy requires 290 cals a day. He is overweight at 6.4kg, ideally I'd like to get him to 6kg again, so I am feeding rather less, more like the 230cals a day. Presumably the calculated requirements are based on an outdoor cat with average exercise? I'm sure being lazy and indoor will have a bearing on his requirement! A couple of crazy sprints round the house is about his limit of activity!!

@Erenya and @Chippers this must have taken you ages, thank you for your time. I had worked out the (few) accepted foods they will eat but this will be so useful


----------



## Chippers

Yes it's just for an average cat/outdoor exercise so would be less for an indoor. I will check on Monday if I can find the indoor one again, I know I have it somewhere! 

It's always best to combine it with body condition scoring too so you then know when their ideal weight/calorie intake is


----------



## Jannor

This is brilliant. Thanks @Erenya and @Chippers


----------



## Ali71

Chippers said:


> Yes it's just for an average cat/outdoor exercise so would be less for an indoor. I will check on Monday if I can find the indoor one again, I know I have it somewhere!
> 
> It's always best to combine it with body condition scoring too so you then know when their ideal weight/calorie intake is


Thanks @Chippers

Milo's idea of exercise is swatting at toys rather than charging about but he does have his moments. I can feel his ribs through his fur but I would say he's definitely carrying a bit too much around the middle!


----------



## Lilylass

Ali71 said:


> Thanks @Chippers
> 
> Milo's idea of exercise is swatting at toys rather than charging about but he does have his moments. I can feel his ribs through his fur but I would say he's definitely carrying a bit too much around the middle!


Mia's exactly the same!

She has under the suggested calorie intake & I still can't shift weight off her 

Must get her on the scales again!


----------



## Chippers

To work out the calories per 100g of food you use Atwater factors which are in this calculation:

=(protein% x 3.9) + (fat% x 7.7) + (NFE x 3) where 'NFE' = 100 - (protein + fat + moisture + ash)

so for example you have a food with 10% protein, 4% fat, 80% moisture and 2% ash you'd first work out NFE:

100 - (10+4+80+2) = 4

Then (10*3.9)+(4*7.7)+(4*3) = 81.8 kcal/100g

For indoor cats i'm pretty sure the equation is 80 * (BW^0.67)
So for 5kg that would be 235.18 instead of what is above


----------



## Nutty15

This is all fantastic information to have to hand...many thanks all.

Just thought I would add that I came across this calorie calculator online recently and it makes it really easy to enter the food composition figures from the label and it calculates the calories for you. I used it to check against some foods where manufacturers had actually provided calorific values and it was pretty accurate.

http://scheyderweb.com/cats/catfood.html


----------



## Greydrift

The catfood calorie calculator linked above, is one that I've gone back to, when working out kcals/100g. The other I tend to use, is:

http://fnae.org/carbcalorie.html


----------



## EskimoJo

Wow! This is fantastic! Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## bluecordelia

How did I miss this?? Thank you @Erenya . 
Lazy me buying pouches. I need a kick up to get us back on track x


----------



## NaomiM

Thanks @Erenya for the hard work - this is a really useful thread!

I didn't see Catessy on the list - it's one of the few foods my fussy cat will eat, and I believe it's grain- and sugar-free, though maybe not the best quality overall. It would be interesting to see how it compares to some of the others if you get the time to add it


----------



## Erenya

Catessy has 11.76% carbs, so didn't make the cut. I must admit however that it is in my rotation, as it's so cheap it allows me to buy more expensive foods.


----------



## NaomiM

Erenya said:


> Catessy has 11.76% carbs, so didn't make the cut. I must admit however that it is in my rotation, as it's so cheap it allows me to buy more expensive foods.


Thanks for the info, good to know


----------



## Torin.

I know there's been a big tidy up of stickies recently @lymorelynn, but I think this thread would be a real contender for being a new one to be stickied for easy finding. It's a particularly useful thread to point newbies asking about recommended wet foods at. I just had to do a search for it ("Zooplus work in progress", the first wording attempt failed) to find it to link to in another thread.


----------



## Vantuuz

Ordered some Animonda Refine just to try out, didn't see any bad stuff in there (sugar).
Only now remembered this thread and was surprised Refine is not on the good stuff list.. Why?
I'm trying to give a good stuff to my girl, however with her being fussy, refusing to have raw too often, I need some extra wet food..


----------



## Paddypaws

For those of you who seemingly love playing around with numbers.......
Would someone like to run the figures on some foods available in supermarkets and PAH?
I am looking for recommendations for my Diabetic cat forum and not all new members want to bulk buy online.
No dry, no sugars or grains, no gravy and 5% carb or less
@Erenya @Greydrift @Chippers


----------



## Erenya

I'm hoping to add happy kitty company things to the original post at some point. There's no reason why I coudln't add supermarket stuff

however I will warn you, I have never found anything stocked in a supermarket that matched your requirements above - they tend to be more 'commercial' varieties which are loaded with sugar and carbs, even butchers is 10% carbs


----------



## Paddypaws

What about Hi life tempt me pates? The kitten ones?


----------



## Paddypaws

Just messaged Hi Life on FB....and the Tempt Me range has been discontinued!


----------



## Chippers

I can have a look if I get some time at work on Monday, my spreadsheet is on my work computer


----------



## Paddypaws

@Erenya how do you explain brands such as Lilys kitchen which calculate as 0% carbs, surely that is not possible?
Still looking for easily available low carb wet foods for diabetics......


----------



## Chippers

I just picked a lily's kitchen at random and it comes out as 47% energy from protein, 51% energy from fat and 1% energy from carb with total calories of 82.3kcal/100g. The fibre percentage of the food is about 0.3% according to them, it's entirely possible to have low carbs in wet food as many know it's not necessary.

Felix AGAIL you'd have 46% energy from protein, 27% energy from fat and 27% energy from carbs with 71.9kcal/100g.

Sorry I haven't had chance to do a load yet but if you want to give me a list I can work through it


----------



## Erenya

The way that pet food manufacturers report their analytical components in their pet food means that all amounts have to fall between the possible minimum and maximum amounts of a certain component. Of course, all cat food batches will differ very slightly in make up, as each batch of meat the company buys will have more of less fat, muscle and bone - they'll be around the same, but not exactly. 

Because of this, companies give "approximate" numbers based on a point between the minimum and maximum possible amounts of each component and of course, based on where and how they take these "approximate" amounts, they're unlikely to ever add up to 100%. I've done calculations, which put the % of carbs in minus numbers - which is of course impossible - In these instances I rounded them up to zero to avoid confusion.

All companies are likely to make similar judgments on the approx amounts and they can't outright lie, they have to be between the maximum possible amount and the minimum possible amount - based on this I've always just stuck with the calculations and assumed that for a cat food that has a carb% of say 7.5%, some of the food might be as high as 10% carbs, but similarly, some batches might be a lot lower - over the time your cat eats that food, it probably averages out and so I don't worry too much.

Lilly's will of course be VERY low in carbs, it's just that they've selected minimum/maximum figures that probably report a more "favourable" amount of protein fat and ash etc etc. without seeing exactly the maximum and minimum possible amounts you'll never now exactly and companies are unlikely to give this to you.

All companies are all probably fudging the figures slightly to make their food look better, but at least you can be relatively sure they won't be too far out.


----------



## Paddypaws

Thanks @Erenya and @Chippers 
So Lily's is definitely a good if somewhat pricey option. I thought the Country Hunter range from Natures menu might be another good one which is fairly easily available do you fancy calculating that for me @Chippers?


----------



## Chippers

Sure but I'm home now so I'll do it in the morning for you


----------



## Chippers

All the flavours are pretty similar:
Duck and pheasant: 43% protein, 51% fat, 5% carb 94.6 kcal/10g
Turkey and rabbit: 43% protein, 52% fat, 5% carb 95.4 kcal/100g
Chicken and goose: 43% protein, 51% fat, 5% carb 94.3 kcal/100g
Chicken: 44% protein, 51% fat, 5% carb 94.3 kcal/100g


----------



## tierfriend

Thanks for all the work in this list. I have two questions about it.
- is there a reason for omitting MAC cat food? Reading the labels, it appears to be a complete food and it is billed as a complete food by the company
- I know Almo Nature Daily says it's a complete food. The ingredient list does not convince me. Any thoughts on this?

One other general question about MAC. I have used Mac single protein sensitive as part of the diet for my cat, in part to make sure he gets a little fat in his diet. Mac Lamm is one of the few foods other than chicken that he will accept. The rest of his diet is a complementary food (Porta 21 chicken) supplemented with a multiple vitamin, amino acid, mineral mix that is intended for use in home made food. My logic for the supplement is that Porta is little more than cooked chicken - it presumably needs almost to be supplemented more or less like a home made chicken diet. The supplement mix comes from a veterinary supplier in Davis, California.

Is anyone else out there feeding Mac? Recently, I have noticed that the fat content appears to have skyrocketed - despite the labeling remaining unchanged. There are substantial gobs of lamb fat scattered through the food, and it sometimes has thick layer of white fat at the bottom of the tin. I wonder if anyone else has had a similar experience with Mac?


----------



## Paddypaws

Zooplus does not sell Macs which is presumably why it is not included in the initial list.
I think you need to be be very careful indeed about attempting to balance a complementary food by adding a supplement....we had a member on here quite recently whose cats were quite ill after following that method.
As for fat......I think changes in the canning process can cause that visible layering of fat, and there are also seasonal variations in fat content of meat. I would not be too worried but would add a good slosh of boiling water to the can to melt the fat into the food.


----------



## Erenya

Paddypaws said:


> Zooplus does not sell Macs which is presumably why it is not included in the initial list.


100% correct

I hope to add Happy Kitty Company Products soon. honest


----------



## tierfriend

Sorry about the confusion. I am in Vienna, Austria, not the UK, and I shop on the German Zooplus site. It does sell the range of Mac products. I didn't realize the UK site does not sell Mac until after I received your reply. I have no idea why Zooplus deletes some foods from their UK offerings.

I face quite significant challenges feeding my friend. There are few foods he accepts, and he stopped drinking water as a kitten and gets all his moisture from wet food. I typically add extra water to his food to try to keep his intake up. Unfortunately, most of the foods he is willing to eat are complementary foods like Porta 21. The situation is made even worse by the fact that he suffers from "triad disease." His liver disease probably began with poisoning that happened soon after he came to Austria The IBD developed as his liver got worse. I am doing my best to give him a good life for as many years more as he can manage.

The supplement I use is called Balance IT Feline. It was designed by faculty at the University of California, Davis vet school for people who create home food. I have spoken to a few different veterinarians about it, including people on the faculty of one of the better veterinary schools in the US. It seems to be the only supplement that the veterinary schools in the US recommend. Unfortunately, it is quite expensive, but it apparently is the best designed supplement currently in the market.

I realize this feeding regime is not perfect, but I am trying to give him a diet he will accept, that supplies the nutrients he needs, and that is digestible. He seems to be doing reasonably well with this combination, but I am always looking for better options. I did try homemade food, but he will not eat it - raw or cooked. He will not touch anything from Royal Canin or Hills Scientific - he literally runs out of the room. Any suggestions would be gratefully received!


----------



## Paddypaws

Does he have any supplements or medications to help with the Triaditis/Liver disease?


----------



## Stefthepest

Can anyone help or advise me please? I'm so grateful Erenya went through all the best wet cat foods much needed. My cat just getting over a urinary tract infection. He currently has Royal Canin Satiety dry kibble. He likes it a lot but I'm sure he doesn't have enough water in his diet. I'm planning on changing his diet to include a complete quality wet food. A vet advised my it was easier to use Royal Canin urinary support but I'm not happy with that as meat content is very low. I would rather use a high quality wet cat food to supplement his current kibble. By the way my cat is overweight and has been on a diet for few years now. He loves his food and is always hungry!

Many thanks.


----------



## Lara34

Stefthepest said:


> Can anyone help or advise me please? I'm so grateful Erenya went through all the best wet cat foods much needed. My cat just getting over a urinary tract infection. He currently has Royal Canin Satiety dry kibble. He likes it a lot but I'm sure he doesn't have enough water in his diet. I'm planning on changing his diet to include a complete quality wet food. A vet advised my it was easier to use Royal Canin urinary support but I'm not happy with that as meat content is very low. I would rather use a high quality wet cat food to supplement his current kibble. By the way my cat is overweight and has been on a diet for few years now. He loves his food and is always hungry!
> 
> Many thanks.


Have you tried Applaws? http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/applaws

At the bottom of the selection you can see a description of the products.


----------



## baubbles

Wow- Thank you so much for your work in creating this thread! I'm going to read this thoroughly and maybe ask for wet/dry recommendations on another thread but this is invaluable to me. I never realized there are complete and complementary food for cats!!!


----------



## Smuge

Tali just tried a can of this - hills ad food










Now I know this is a perscription food (Tali doesn't even have one, the vet just sold me 1 tin to see if it would help bring back her appetite) But I have never seen her attack a bowl of food like this in my life.

I know that this product is designed to have a very good smell/taste, but she seemed to really like the texture - she basically just licked the food off the plate.

Its like a moose or a pate? Not sure what the word would be









Can anyone think of a wet food with a similar texture that doesn't involve a prescription?

I would happily give that a try instead of Felix. I mix the wet with cooked chicken and whilst she eats it, she has never been a huge fan. Perhaps Hill's have a suitable product? I had never heard of them until today


----------



## LJC675

Smuge said:


> Tali just tried a can of this - hills ad food
> 
> View attachment 330673
> 
> 
> Now I know this is a perscription food (Tali doesn't even have one, the vet just sold me 1 tin to see if it would help bring back her appetite) But I have never seen her attack a bowl of food like this in my life.
> 
> I know that this product is designed to have a very good smell/taste, but she seemed to really like the texture - she basically just licked the food off the plate.
> 
> Its like a moose or a pate? Not sure what the word would be
> View attachment 330674
> 
> 
> Can anyone think of a wet food with a similar texture that doesn't involve a prescription?
> 
> I would happily give that a try instead of Felix. I mix the wet with cooked chicken and whilst she eats it, she has never been a huge fan. Perhaps Hill's have a suitable product? I had never heard of them until today


I think you can get it without a prescriptions (but it's expensive)

https://www.animeddirect.co.uk/hill..._content=PD | AD Dog and Cat Restorative Care

I've posted a similar type of food on your poorly Tali thread.


----------



## Smuge

LJC675 said:


> I think you can get it without a prescriptions (but it's expensive)
> 
> https://www.animeddirect.co.uk/hills-prescription-diet-ad-caninefeline-wet-24x156g-can.html?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Food | Hills&utm_term=+hills +ad&utm_content=PD | AD Dog and Cat Restorative Care
> 
> I've posted a similar type of food on your poorly Tali thread.


Yea and it so high in calories I don't think it would be an ideal long term diet.

I will check out the supermarket option you suggested  My Star is another someone has mentioned so far


----------



## LeArthur

Is it quite mushy? Feringa from Zooplus is a bit like that and for that reason Arthur won't even lick it!


----------



## Smuge

lea247 said:


> Is it quite mushy? Feringa from Zooplus is a bit like that and for that reason Arthur won't even lick it!


Yea I would say so. Its almost er fluffy


----------



## LeArthur

Yea try Feringa and maybe HiLife pouches too. Can get HiLife from supermarkets and [email protected]


----------



## chillminx

@Smuge - IMO Hills a/d is a mousse, very soft, mushy and aerated.

Feringa is a pate, firmer than a mousse. Hills a/d is a recovery food, not designed for feeding every day long term. Feringa can be fed long term.

Hills is a very well known American company established at the beginning of the 20th century. Most of their cat foods are awful. IMO Hills a/d is a major exception. (Also none of the other Hills wet foods are a mousse)

If you want mousse type foods for Tali, I recommend you try her with

1/ Catz Finefood Mousse from Zooplus:

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/catz_finefood/mousse/576710

2/ Sheba Finesse Mousse from Zooplus, (also this one is probably available from UK supermarkets and pet stores )

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/sheba/sheba_tray_cat_food/626615


----------



## chillminx

@Smuge - also there is Applaws canned Mousse, in chicken, salmon or tuna from [email protected] This is a supplementary food but it's fine to feed short term e.g. during convalescence without adding a vitamin and mineral supplement.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/applaws-natural-cat-food-chicken-mousse-70g?orderBy=1#


----------



## Smuge

chillminx said:


> @Smuge - IMO Hills a/d is a mousse, very soft, mushy and aerated.
> 
> Feringa is a pate, firmer than a mousse. Hills a/d is a recovery food, not designed for feeding every day long term. Feringa can be fed long term.
> 
> Hills is a very well known American company established at the beginning of the 20th century. Most of their cat foods are awful. IMO Hills a/d is a major exception. (Also none of the other Hills wet foods are a mousse)
> 
> If you want mousse type foods for Tali, I recommend you try her with
> 
> 1/ Catz Finefood Mousse from Zooplus:
> 
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/catz_finefood/mousse/576710
> 
> 2/ Sheba Finesse Mousse from Zooplus, (also this one is probably available from UK supermarkets and pet stores )
> 
> http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/sheba/sheba_tray_cat_food/626615


I recognise the Sheba one from various local stores. My families previous cat lived on a sheba product Sheba for 15 years, but I wasn't sure if that was a brand approved of by the more in the know folks.

I know that the a/d isnt a long term option and its quite expensive anyway. I only had the one tin.

Thanks so much for all your suggestions @chillminx I think I will try a couple of different pate and mouse options to see what suits her best. Even if something is firmer than the one she enjoyed today, it may be much better suited to her than the current Felix is. And I suspect I will continue to mix chicken in either way,

Have you ever tried My Star? That one has been mentioned a few times


----------



## GingerNinja

@Smuge I have half a dozen trays of my star and pouches of miamor pate which looks identical to the texture of the AD food. I would be more than happy to send them to you as my ungrateful monsters have gone off them.

I'm sorry Tali is not feeling well and hope she perks up soon


----------



## chillminx

@Smuge, no I haven't tried My Star yet, but plan to add a few to my next Zooplus order.

Re: Sheba, I don't feed my cats Sheba, but the Finesse Mousse contains no cereals or added sugars (unlike e.g. Felix) so it is not a bad food as things go. I wouldn't feed the mousse all the time, only as a convalescent food probably. It is useful to have some different foods in the cupboard for occasional use when a cat is unwell as the cat will quite often eagerly eat them. Probably because they haven't smelled the particular food for a while and therefore don't associate the scent with feeling unwell.

Sheba Fine Flakes (pouches) used to be quite well thought of, for an inexpensive cat food, then at some point the recipe changed and the manufacturers added sugars, which put a lot of people off feeding it. I have an idea that at some point they removed the added sugars from the recipe, but I could be wrong. I did try it once for my cats a few yrs ago, but the smell of it was vile and it gave my cats such nasty bad breath I couldn't bear to have them breathe on me, LOL! Never again! I haven't actually tried the Sheba Finesse Mousse for my cats, so I hope that doesn't smell unpleasant too!


----------



## Smuge

Whatever wet food she does eat will always have meat added, so at least that should help even if its slightly less filling than say Felix


----------



## Smuge

GingerNinja said:


> @Smuge I have half a dozen trays of my star and pouches of miamor pate which looks identical to the texture of the AD food. I would be more than happy to send them to you as my ungrateful monsters have gone off them.
> 
> I'm sorry Tali is not feeling well and hope she perks up soon


That is a very kind offer  thank you very much


----------



## GingerNinja

Smuge said:


> That is a very kind offer  thank you very much


No problem, it would be going to the local donation bin otherwise! Pm me your address and I will send it xx


----------



## Ouicestmoi

This is such an amazing thread!!
Thank you so much for your time in putting this together :Cat

I am a newbie around here and was quite lost in the “introductions thread”. Very pleased to meet you all 

I will collect my first cat here in the UK (the cute blue BSH in my avatar) tomorrow and I have been trying to learn as much as possible beforehand.

So glad I stuck with the forum.

:Kiss

Elis


----------



## chillminx

@Ouicestmoi

Bonjour Elis et bienvenue!

Your BSH kitten looks very cute. I am sure he will be a wonderful companion and I: look forward to seeing more photos of him as he grows.


----------



## Ouicestmoi

Merci bien!

She is a doll, isn't she? :Shy

It's my first pedigree cat as all my life I've been pro rescue. (Still am of course but for several reasons both my fiancé and I decided to get her). #mustnotfeelguilty

Will be posting pictures over the course of the week whilst I soak up some knowledge on so many amazing posts and get to know more about your furry babies 

Bisous



chillminx said:


> @Ouicestmoi
> 
> Bonjour Elis et bienvenue!
> 
> Your BSH kitten looks very cute. I am sure he will be a wonderful companion and I: look forward to seeing more photos of him as he grows.


----------



## Erenya

Just wanted to say that I hope to add the HKC items soon and will do a FULL update of all stats over the Christmas holidays


----------



## Smuge

Despite the fact she doesnt actually like fish very much, I just gave Tali her second tin of fish flavoured Gormet gold today. She is a huge fan of gormet gold pate but I think I read somewhere its very low quality...typical

For the time being I am going to keep her on the gormet gold and just put aside her nornal felix. Will start to look into some of the other pate options you folks suggested in the nearish future

She did eat a tub of lily's kitchen kitten chicken dinner the other day so I have ordered some of that from amazon (same price as ZP but free next day delivery)


----------



## Smuge

@Erenya what did you think about the ingredients in this one - http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/...itchen_wet_cat_food/lilys_kitchen_tray/365346

Tali seems to be a big fan. Do you think it has a healthy ingredient list?

Looking (as an amateur) at the ingredients of the gold she loves:



> _Chicken: _Meat and animal by-products (min. 4% chicken), minerals, sugar and vegetable by-products


The Felix she has been on so far is



> _Mixed Selection:_
> Meat and animal by-products (poultry / beef 4%), vegetable protein extract, fish and fish by-products (tuna / trout 4%), minerals, various sugars


This new Lily's kitchen pate:


> Ingredients:
> Chicken (30%), pork (21%), trout (10%), beef (4%), salmon oil, chelated minerals.


That is erm rather a lot more meat.

That 20% offer is very nice, I might place an order of 3 big packs, this would get free delivery and the voucher would save me £15! That would be enough to get both Tali and Ash started on it for a good while.

Tali has had her food swapped around so many times recently in my search for something she would eat. Thankfully it doesn't seem to have unsettled her at all. Think we will settle down on the Lily's kitchen for a while unless there is something in the ingredients I should be cautious about? I did notice the kitten version had a small % of carbs, but I doubt that matters much


----------



## Erenya

Lily's is very good - they're usually very low in carbs, some at 0% - which is fab - and they have no sugar - which is another huge tick in my book.

I'd definitely put them in my rotation, but they're a bit pricy for my rather limited budget (and the huge appetite of my lad) - My two get them for Christmas, I'm such a mean cat momma 

On another note, I wouldn't worry hugely about the 4% meat thing in Gourmet and Felix. There will definitely be more than 4% meat in those foods, they're just not guaranteeing that there's more than 4% of the type of meat that the sachet/tin is called. So a tin/sachet of "Rabbit" flavour food will need to be 4% Rabbit - however there will be other meat products in there, it just won't be rabbit (for example). it's a classic way of keeping the costs down. As long as they make sure each batch is a minimum of 4% of the named flavour, they can blend whatever is cheap in the market and not have to change the labels for every batch.

Last time i checked Felix AGAIL, I think that the carbs were surprisingly low, it's just the fact that they put sugar in that keeps it out of my rotation.

Of course, having named meat in a produce is wonderful, but you will pay for that improvement in quality. I do rate Lily's however, it's a great food


----------



## Smuge

Erenya said:


> Lily's is very good - they're usually very low in carbs, some at 0% - which is fab - and they have no sugar - which is another huge tick in my book.
> 
> I'd definitely put them in my rotation, but they're a bit pricy for my rather limited budget (and the huge appetite of my lad) - My two get them for Christmas, I'm such a mean cat momma
> 
> On another note, I wouldn't worry hugely about the 4% meat thing in Gourmet and Felix. There will definitely be more than 4% meat in those foods, they're just not guaranteeing that there's more than 4% of the type of meat that the sachet/tin is called. So a tin/sachet of "Rabbit" flavour food will need to be 4% Rabbit - however there will be other meat products in there, it just won't be rabbit (for example). it's a classic way of keeping the costs down. As long as they make sure each batch is a minimum of 4% of the named flavour, they can blend whatever is cheap in the market and not have to change the labels for every batch.
> 
> Last time i checked Felix AGAIL, I think that the carbs were surprisingly low, it's just the fact that they put sugar in that keeps it out of my rotation.
> 
> Of course, having named meat in a produce is wonderful, but you will pay for that improvement in quality. I do rate Lily's however, it's a great food


Honestly it is a bit rich for my budget aswell. But the price for 38 is quite good and you can currently get a further 20% off that price on ZP

Until recently Tali only ate about 1 sachet of Felix kitten per day (we mix it with cooked chicken), even if she starts to eat more from this point on Ash will probably eat one per day for a good while aswell. I suspect one bulk order now will last until around February.

That is actually quite reassuring re. the low % of meat in the other foods, wasn't aware that was how it worked


----------



## chillminx

@Erenya, Felix AGAIL (and other Felix recipes) contain vegetable protein (soya) as well as meat.

The manufacturers (Purina) don't list in their ingredients what percentage is veg protein and what percentage is meat. I emailed Purina to ask, but they replied saying they cannot divulge the information because it is "commercially sensitive". I suspect the percentage of veg protein is quite high.

IMO the texture of the pieces in AGAIL look very similar to TVP (textured vegetable protein) which I have bought to make vegetarian lasagne for my OH (who is a veggie). TVP is a processed form of soya.

Soya (unless naturally fermented as miso or tempeh) contains oligosaccharides in the carbohydrate portion. The best known oligosaccharides in soya (and other types of bean) are the sugars raffinose and stachyose. They require the enzyme alpha-galactosidase to be present in the gut in order to be digested properly. Unfortunately mammals do not come equipped with that enzyme..

The result is that raffinose and stachyose pass through the small intestine undigested and arrive in the large intestine, where they are attacked by armies of hungry bacteria. The digestive fermentation that takes place in the colon results in flatulence and sometimes in foul odours, including foul smelling stools. The exact amount of flatulence and odour produced varies from animal to animal as it depends on each individual's gut population of bacteria.


----------



## baubbles

My two love Lilly's and it seems to agree with them. They also do well with Meowing heads wet but the Bozita (both in sauce and jelly) make my little boy cat have very soft poo and I have a lot of it (Bozita that is) Maybe when he's a bit older he will tolerate it he's only 7 months.


----------



## Smuge

We have had grest success with the Lily's kitchen this week. She has now worked up to almost 2 full tubs per day - which is a lot for Tali. one sachet of Felix (mized with chicken) usually lasted her a full day

I have been giving her it in 4 servings and we are actually making good progress towards moving her away from being a grazer.

I almost bought a good stock of the gourmet gols pate she likes and I will try her on the applaes mousse again one of these days


----------



## KittenEevee

Hey would anyone have any suggestions. , I've lowered her dry food dramatically and slowly. I am looking for a good quality wet food. Ive been feeding her purina gourment and want to get her on to better wet food but been reading so many threads, its a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Nutty15

My only recommendation is that this thread is the best one to concentrate on really . It is a fantastic summary of only the foods which have less than 10% carbs on a dry matter basis and no added sugars, which makes them all reasonable quality foods. They are all from Zooplus online - there is very little in supermarkets or pet stores which fits this criteria of no added sugars and low carbs, so a lot of people on the forum tend to buy from here - & It largely depends on your budget really and also what sort of texture of food your cat prefers, i.e. gravy, jelly or pate. Generally the pate foods tend to be more filling I think, so a cat would need less per day. The summary on page 1 is the place to start, where you can compare prices/kg and click on the link through to the website. My own personal recommendations are Miamor Ragout Royale in jelly or gravy, Animonda von Feinsten for Neutered Cats (soft pate) or Miamor Pate pouches - these are all single pouches or trays. If you can cope with larger 200g tins then Smilla or Animonda Carny are probably the cheapest. Hope that helps. The best dried food is Thrive Premium, or Purizon, if you still want to keep supplementing the wet with a bit of dry. I tried quite a few from Zooplus initially and it was just trian & error to find which ones worked best with my cat. Best of luck and hope this helps a little.


----------



## LeArthur

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what Arthur might like? 

He currently eats raw food and Bozita and is interested in Animonda Carny but I don't think he enjoys it as much as the Bozita. He's also tried Feringa and doesn't like it. So I think he prefers chunks in gravy, any ideas as to what I could try for him?


----------



## Erenya

Ours quite like miamor, which is chunks in jelly


----------



## Nutty15

Yes, agree re the Miamor in jelly and they also do a version in gravy. The Concept for Life chunks in both jelly and gravy are also favourites - I buy the sensitive version as it seems to have the highest % of named protein.


----------



## LeArthur

Thanks @Erenya, I'll definitely be getting some Miamor. Not sure about the Concept for Life, the ingredients list is a bit too vague for me, but thanks for the suggestion @Nutty15.


----------



## LoulaM

Hi all

We’ve recently adopted our first cat - a 2 year old rescued from our local rspca centre. Before coming to us he had some diarrhoea so he’s been on Royal Canin sensitive food. We are now wanting to wean him onto a high quality wet food

It’s pretty much a minefield and we’ve spent these few weeks trying to decide what to feed him but still don’t know what the ‘best’ would be!

We have ordered some Lily’s Kitchen mainly due to it being highly rated and readily available on amazon/pets at home etc and the fact we’d prefer to buy food that comes in single serve portions

However I’m now concerned to find out it contains carrageenan and that plenty of cat owners avoid it due to the potential for it to carcinogenic. 

What are people’s thoughts on Lily’s kitchen and carrageenan?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Charity

LoulaM said:


> Hi all
> 
> We've recently adopted our first cat - a 2 year old rescued from our local rspca centre. Before coming to us he had some diarrhoea so he's been on Royal Canin sensitive food. We are now wanting to wean him onto a high quality wet food
> 
> It's pretty much a minefield and we've spent these few weeks trying to decide what to feed him but still don't know what the 'best' would be!
> 
> We have ordered some Lily's Kitchen mainly due to it being highly rated and readily available on amazon/pets at home etc and the fact we'd prefer to buy food that comes in single serve portions
> 
> However I'm now concerned to find out it contains carrageenan and that plenty of cat owners avoid it due to the potential for it to carcinogenic.
> 
> What are people's thoughts on Lily's kitchen and carrageenan?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I've stopped feeding Lilys Kitchen for that very reason, it was one of our favourites until someone here pointed that out. There are other foods which contain things I'm not 100% happy about. We now have Canagan, Meowing Heads, Little Big Paw, Simpsons and The Cheshire Cats Garden which are a bit expensive but at least I've got peace of mind they don't contain any nasties.


----------



## bluecordelia

My two don’t like Lily’s. Often it is a case of finding a food your cat likes. Have a look n Zooplus as they deliver and are pretty reliable


----------



## LoulaM

Charity said:


> I've stopped feeding Lilys Kitchen for that very reason, it was one of our favourites until someone here pointed that out. There are other foods which contain things I'm not 100% happy about. We now have Canagan, Meowing Heads, Little Big Paw, Simpsons and The Cheshire Cats Garden which are a bit expensive but at least I've got peace of mind they don't contain any nasties.


Yeah its really put us off Lilys - which was what we had initially decided on after weeks of researching foods but didn't realise that until we ordered it!



bluecordelia said:


> My two don't like Lily's. Often it is a case of finding a food your cat likes. Have a look n Zooplus as they deliver and are pretty reliable


We have scoured this thread and Zooplus looking at most foods listed in the good food stuff but just can't seem to decide which to try! I think we are probably overthinking it and then our cat will probably turn his nose up at whatever we choose anyway!

One we have seen and keep going back and forth to is Natures Menu wet food pouches - these aren't available on Zooplus but we've seen them mentioned a few times on various sites and the ingredients etc. seem to be of high quality. Has anyone used Natures Menu or have any thoughts on it generally?


----------



## Charity

Nature Menu are one of the good ones, we used to have those. You can get it at Pets at Home.


----------



## Stefthepest

Hi there,

Im sorry I dont know about Lily's Kitchen. From what I've read they've got good reviews but I know some people say their cats find it too rich? I spent a long time trying to decide on a wet food for my cat but cant remember the variety. Will have to do another post. I have heard about the product you mentioned Carageenan as it's in some beauty products. I'm not sure but wasn't it dangerous only if taken in huge amounts? I could be wrong. 

I can tell you my cat loves his Royal Canin Satiety kibbles which my vet prescribed but I'm not that impressed with the ingredients that and as my cat had a urinary tract infection means i feed him more wet food now. Will get back to you.


----------



## Stefthepest

Hi again

So the wet foods I've chosen after much debate is Miamor the chicken and ham, chicken and salmon varieties. They are both high quality, high meat content foods and my cat loves it. I also got Cosmo tuna which I haven't tried yet. I would rather have a little bit good quality occasionally (2 or 3 times a week) to go with the vets chosen type to a lot of poor quality food. My cat also has leftovers in the form of vegetables and chicken and meat.

In the past I bought James Wellbeloved when on sale, the lamb pouches and Chico liked that too but it only has about 20% meat content so I prefer the Miamor.


----------



## LoulaM

Thanks all, We've decided to try some Natures Menu and see how he likes it!


----------



## bluecordelia

I don’t feed any dry. My two have raw and s mix off ZP. 

I did try Natures Menu but they didn’t like it. Some don’t like jelly or pate or gravy! Good luck and buy a small amount as you will end up sending a fair bit to rescues. In my opinion a lot of vets don’t have a great knowledge of food and opt for dry. This is changing slowly as people realise dry isn’t a good option. If you offered a diet of dry to humans they would be bunged up and dehydrated plus bored! 

As cats don’t drink water wellthink about adding a bit of warm water to wet food. Body /mouse temperature only! 

Let us know how you get on. Also watch for complimentary cat foods as these aren’t a complete meal


----------



## Maximus Midnight

Thank you so much for all the work on this post!!! We have a four month old kitten and it transpired he can't have chicken and it shows up as an ingredient in so many kitten foods I found in pet shops. Placing an order today via Zooplus, can't wait!!


----------



## DollyBSH

Could anyone advice on the complete wet food that is actually wet/moist (in gravy etc)? I currently feed my kitten Fertinga for kittens but apart from the bit of jelly around the meat, I think the food is quite dry. Our Winter doesn't seem to be going mad for it and eats tiny amounts. I gave her some 'supermarket' food to make sure shes got something in her tummy (i think she prefers more juicy food) but now she is bouncing off the walls like a nutter so don't really know what is going on.. really need advice on what food to give her or what tactics to use so she actually eats.


----------



## bluecordelia

@DollyBSH can I suggest adding warm water as it makes it more gravy like.


----------



## NaomiM

DollyBSH said:


> Could anyone advice on the complete wet food that is actually wet/moist (in gravy etc)? I currently feed my kitten Fertinga for kittens but apart from the bit of jelly around the meat, I think the food is quite dry. Our Winter doesn't seem to be going mad for it and eats tiny amounts. I gave her some 'supermarket' food to make sure shes got something in her tummy (i think she prefers more juicy food) but now she is bouncing off the walls like a nutter so don't really know what is going on.. really need advice on what food to give her or what tactics to use so she actually eats.


I've found Miamor Ragout Royale to be quite 'juicy' compared to other foods, and most cats seem to like it.


----------



## LeArthur

DollyBSH said:


> Could anyone advice on the complete wet food that is actually wet/moist (in gravy etc)? I currently feed my kitten Fertinga for kittens but apart from the bit of jelly around the meat, I think the food is quite dry. Our Winter doesn't seem to be going mad for it and eats tiny amounts. I gave her some 'supermarket' food to make sure shes got something in her tummy (i think she prefers more juicy food) but now she is bouncing off the walls like a nutter so don't really know what is going on.. really need advice on what food to give her or what tactics to use so she actually eats.


Arthur likes Bozita, they're chunks in gravy.


----------



## Nutty15

I can agree on Miamor Ragout Royale...definitely a favourite; or also Concept for Life is similar - there are various versions but I stick to the 'Sensitive' just because it seems to have a higher named meat content than the others.


----------



## DollyBSH

Nutty15 said:


> I can agree on Miamor Ragout Royale...definitely a favourite; or also Concept for Life is similar - there are various versions but I stick to the 'Sensitive' just because it seems to have a higher named meat content than the others.


I actually ordered some Miamor Ragout Royale of Zooplus last night so I'm glad it was mentioned here 

Thank you


----------



## Joy84

How bad is My Star @Erenya?
Phoebe only has it as a treat so I'm not super worried, more curious I guess ...
Thanks for this thread, I'm glad to read that my other choices are all good 
Also, I thought Animonda Carny Exotic is complementary not complete?


----------



## SbanR

IF my calculation is correct, carbs work out at 16.7%


----------



## NaomiM

Just wanted to say thanks again @Erenya for all the work you put into this thread! Recently Zooplus has been out of stock of Pebbles' favourite Catessy every time I've gone to place an order, so I figured it was a good opportunity to try again to reintroduce some more variety - both foods he's liked before and gone off, and brand new ones. This thread has been really invaluable in finding decent food that meets my criteria re price etc  So far Pebbles' verdict has been a firm 'no' to Almo Nature but a tentative 'yes' to Bozita and Smilla - progress is being made!


----------



## Smuge

Just ordered £207 of Lily's kitchen from ZP - which frankly is a lot more than I can afford.

But I really like feeding them a mix of frozen raw and LK and the only way I can afford LK is by buying it in bulk when its on offer. I ordered 5 packs at the start of November and we are only starting to run low now.

We use two packs per day between the 3. Tali has never been a great eater and the raw is very filling, I just mix half a tub of LK in with each bowl of raw.

Packs of 38 are £25.99 and there is currently a 20% off voucher. This should last my 3 about 6 months. I saved £51.98 by using the voucher so I basically only paid for 8 cases.

I know I could go for a cheaper brand, Tali used to eat Felix and Ash and Garfield would eat the sofa in one sitting if they thought I would allow them, but they have all really flourished since I made the switch to LK. Tali has never been a great eater, but she gets a lot of good from the smaller portions of raw/lk she does eat


----------



## Joy84

Phoebe won't eat Lilly's Kitchen, which I'm quite glad about due to the price :Hilarious
I tried few times over the years, tins and trays ...
It's the only food ever she point blank refused to even touch!


----------



## Smuge

Joy84 said:


> Phoebe won't eat Lilly's Kitchen, *which I'm quite glad about due to the price* :Hilarious
> I tried few times over the years, tins and trays ...
> It's the only food ever she point blank refused to even touch!


You don't have to buy it in quite the same bulk I do  £207 is a lot, but I figure if I don't buy more for 6 months overtime It wont actually be that bad to feed 3 cats, think I got 380 tubs! I also get a very nice discount on the frozen raw, if not I wouldnt have even tried it!

Tali refuses to eat the thrive dried treats a lot of people seem to say is very popular! Simply refuses to even try them


----------



## Joy84

Smuge said:


> You don't have to buy it in quite the same bulk I do  £207 is a lot, but I figure if I don't buy more for 6 months overtime It wont actually be that bad to feed 3 cats, think I got 380 tubs! I also get a very nice discount on the frozen raw, if not I wouldnt have even tried it!
> 
> Tali refuses to eat the thrive dried treats a lot of people seem to say is very popular! Simply refuses to even try them


It works out at around £10/kg- this is my definition of horrendously expensive food...
So I guess buying it in bulk and with all discounts you can get is the only way to go!
I'm honestly not attacking you in any way, I'm only counting my blessings as I don't need to feel that I'm refusing Phoebe something she would like but I'm too tight to buy :Hilarious


----------



## Smuge

Joy84 said:


> It works out at around £10/kg- this is my definition of horrendously expensive food...
> So I guess buying it in bulk and with all discounts you can get is the only way to go!
> I'm honestly not attacking you in any way, I'm only counting my blessings as I don't need to feel that I'm refusing Phoebe something she would like but I'm too tight to buy :Hilarious


lol id like to think you aren't attacking me, didn't think you were

I don't mind spending a bit more on food, but the money some people spend on things like litter baffles me


----------



## Royalty

Anyone know if there is much difference nutrition wise between the bozita tins verses the bozita 370g packs my kittens are enjoying both but just wanted to know


----------



## Maaria

Looking for advice re meowing heads chicken/turkey wet tins compared to thrive chicken variations wet food

I have a cat who has some sensitivities and therefore I can only feed him chicken or turkey for now 

Any help would be appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Royalty

Maaria said:


> Looking for advice re meowing heads chicken/turkey wet tins compared to thrive chicken variations wet food
> 
> I have a cat who has some sensitivities and therefore I can only feed him chicken or turkey for now
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Royalty

My kittens have dif varietys 6 dif brands they also have the meowing heads little chicken n turkey tins. I also buy tundra from the honestcatfoodco they do just chicken n just turkey for sensitive tums. Although mine don't have sensitive tums I keep a couple of each in in case of emergencies I was advised to try those first when I first brought my kittens home. They love tundra


----------



## Maaria

Royalty said:


> My kittens have dif varietys 6 dif brands they also have the meowing heads little chicken n turkey tins. I also buy tundra from the honestcatfoodco they do just chicken n just turkey for sensitive tums. Although mine don't have sensitive tums I keep a couple of each in in case of emergencies I was advised to try those first when I first brought my kittens home. They love tundra


Thank you, I was advised to keep my boy on a single protein for a while and to try and keep him on one or two brands at most - I used to have a variety of brands but was advised to stop that. Poor boy keept getting little granulomas on his chin and needed steroids and I really don't want him having to get steroids all the time due to the damage long term use of them can cause so trying my best to keep him on chicken or turkey only. Not sure if down the line I will introduce him to more variety as I'm worried he will have a flare up

Will have a look at the tundra you mentioned!


----------



## Royalty

Maaria said:


> Thank you, I was advised to keep my boy on a single protein for a while and to try and keep him on one or two brands at most - I used to have a variety of brands but was advised to stop that. Poor boy keept getting little granulomas on his chin and needed steroids and I really don't want him having to get steroids all the time due to the damage long term use of them can cause so trying my best to keep him on chicken or turkey only. Not sure if down the line I will introduce him to more variety as I'm worried he will have a flare up
> 
> Will have a look at the tundra you mentioned!


Aww


----------



## Royalty

Awww bless him, no you don't want him on steriods unnecessarily I'd advice you to contact Tim at thehonestcatfoodco he's really nice man and advised us when we bought our two bsh kittens I don't know if you are on twitter he is on there. I'm not on facebook so I'm not sure if he on that one. His food is very good very high meat content . Around 1.95 tin for tundra chicken and same fir turkey. You can buy smaller tins 200g too but obviously works out bit cheaper if you buy the 400g ones


----------



## Maaria

Royalty said:


> Awww bless him, no you don't want him on steriods unnecessarily I'd advice you to contact Tim at thehonestcatfoodco he's really nice man and advised us when we bought our two bsh kittens I don't know if you are on twitter he is on there. I'm not on facebook so I'm not sure if he on that one. His food is very good very high meat content . Around 1.95 tin for tundra chicken and same fir turkey. You can buy smaller tins 200g too but obviously works out bit cheaper if you buy the 400g ones


Thank you I will definitely look into it and get in touch with him for some advice!


----------



## Royalty

Your welcome love. X


----------



## Torin.

Royalty said:


> Anyone know if there is much difference nutrition wise between the bozita tins verses the bozita 370g packs my kittens are enjoying both but just wanted to know


They're completely different foods. The tins are pate, while the tetrapaks are chunks in jelly or gravy. Thus the tins are better quality (why they've made it onto the list but the tetrapaks haven't), and you get more food for your money (as jelly etc. is weighty but without much nutrition), but they don't come in half as many flavours!


----------



## Royalty

Yes I agree . The tins seem better value n are more dense meat. I will continue with the tin bozita


----------



## Teddy-dog

Phew! What a minefield. I'm trying to work out what wet food is best to try our kitty on (I did start a thread ). Obviously you are all far more knowledgeable than me! I feel choosing the dogs food was much easier than the cats haha.
I tried to cross reference this with foods available in [email protected] but it seems like don't have a lot of 'good' cat food (so I could just pop in store and buy a variety from there)... I think I've narrowed it down to try Smilla tins and Animonda Carny first (as I've tried to find the most cost effective for now, obviously if she doesn't like these I'll have to rethink!). Do people normally buy a whole pack/multipack and try on each one to see what they like? Or is there anyway to buy a tin/pouch at a time? Thanks


----------



## LeArthur

I bought the smallest pack available for that particular food. I would look at cost effectiveness of the bigger packs first and then just buy the smallest pack size. I first bought Arthur 200g of Animonda Carny and now it's the 800g ones.

If I were you I'd get some paté/mousse types and some chunks in gravy or sauce first. So maybe get some Bozita or Miamor as well as those two, because they seem quite similar in texture. Also avoid the tuna flavours, tuna is very high in mercury for cats and should only be given once a month max.


----------



## SbanR

Teddy-dog said:


> Phew! What a minefield. I'm trying to work out what wet food is best to try our kitty on (I did start a thread ). Obviously you are all far more knowledgeable than me! I feel choosing the dogs food was much easier than the cats haha.
> I tried to cross reference this with foods available in [email protected] but it seems like don't have a lot of 'good' cat food (so I could just pop in store and buy a variety from there)... I think I've narrowed it down to try Smilla tins and Animonda Carny first (as I've tried to find the most cost effective for now, obviously if she doesn't like these I'll have to rethink!). Do people normally buy a whole pack/multipack and try on each one to see what they like? Or is there anyway to buy a tin/pouch at a time? Thanks


I'm afraid you'll have to buy the whole pack. When you start to introduce a new brand she won't finish the 200gms within 2days. Estimate what you'll need for the 2days and freeze the surplus for another day


----------



## Teddy-dog

Thanks - I'll buy a pack then, I don't mind. I just wondered if there was a way to get samples or something 

Thanks @lea247 I'll have another look and try and get a bit of variety in textures!


----------



## Royalty

Teddy-dog said:


> Thanks - I'll buy a pack then, I don't mind. I just wondered if there was a way to get samples or something
> 
> Thanks @lea247 I'll have another look and try and get a bit of variety in textures!


Hi I just went to bitiba site but I had read up on the highest meat content before I did this n also went on zooplus n honestcatfoodco and bought 6 of each example 6 bozita 6 tundra fellicita granata pet feringa omnomnom and it was a case of just looking at which ones they liked. And I've carried on since. I haven't found anything they don't like so maybe I'm lucky they don't appear to be fussy kittens . So I'm happy about that


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Erenya thank you so much for all of your work on this. We rehomed an 11 year old cat last week and I've just ordered four different types of food for him to try, to get him off Felix (if we are able). The information you've put together was invaluable, it's much appreciated (I only hope he likes at least one of the kinds I've ordered!).


----------



## Birdygirl

Thank you for all the work on this! 

I'm looking to move my cat onto better quality food (from whiskas). It's brilliant to see that we can try Bozita for not much more per kg that the whiskas.


----------



## Lisa2120

Does anyone know the carbs in natures menu multipack flavours please thank you


----------



## Erenya

*The Country Hunter box:*

Free Range Chicken: Protein 10.7%, crude fibre 0.3%, crude oils and fats 6.2%, crude ash 2.5%, moisture 79% - 6% Carbs
Duck and Pheasant: Protein 10.5%, crude fibre 0.3%, crude oils and fats 6.3%, crude ash 2.5%, moisture 79% - 7% Carbs
Chicken and Goose: Protein 10.5%, crude fibre 0.3%, crude oils and fats 6.3%, crude ash 2.6%, moisture 79% - 6% Carbs
Turkey and Rabbit: Protein 10.6%, crude fibre 0.3%, crude oils and fats 6.4%, crude ash 2.4%, moisture 79% - 6% Carbs

*Natures Menu M**ixed box: *
Chicken with Turkey - Protein (10%), Crude Oils & Fats (6.5%), Crude Ash (2.5%), Crude Fibres (0.4%), Moisture (79%) - 8% Carbs
Chicken with Salmon and Tuna - Protein (10%), Crude Oils & Fats (6.5%), Crude Ash (2.5%), Crude Fibres (0.4%), Moisture (79%) - 8% Carbs
Beef with Chicken - Protein (10%), Crude Oils & Fats (5%), Crude Ash (2.5%), Crude Fibre (0.4%), Moisture (79%) - 15% Carbs


----------



## chillminx

Thank you @Erenya. Excellent


----------



## Erenya

I was on a very tedious webinar...


----------



## Lisa2120

Thank you for that information


----------



## FloozieLoozie

Wow thank you so much for compiling I'm going to have a look through. Our kitten had tummy troubles after arriving and the vet put him on royal canin but reading a few other posts on your forum I'm not sure it's the best thing for him. Your research will set me off finding us something he can manage on.


----------



## luckyme

Hello I'm a newbie hoping for some advice re feeding!

Thank you for the very imformative list which has helped me narrow down a few options so far but still need some guidance and you all seem like a very knowledgable bunch  

I'm currently feeding my two neutured boys on Thrive (half a tin each in the evening) and specific dry food... one of my boys has just had cystitis and I've been advised by the vet to up his intake of wet food but with two to feed we are finding it very expensive to feed 2-3 tins of thrive each per day. 

They both love the Thrive and I'm just wondering what brands people would recommend from the above list as a more affordable alternative to feed (I will keep the thrive once a day) I am thinking of cutting out the dry food completely so will need a wet food that is affordable considering I'll need to potentially use 5-6 tins/pouches per day. I should mention my boys are indoor (so maybe they need less?) 

Any help would he greatly appreciated


----------



## SbanR

luckyme said:


> Hello I'm a newbie hoping for some advice re feeding!
> 
> Thank you for the very imformative list which has helped me narrow down a few options so far but still need some guidance and you all seem like a very knowledgable bunch
> 
> I'm currently feeding my two neutured boys on Thrive (half a tin each in the evening) and specific dry food... one of my boys has just had cystitis and I've been advised by the vet to up his intake of wet food but with two to feed we are finding it very expensive to feed 2-3 tins of thrive each per day.
> 
> They both love the Thrive and I'm just wondering what brands people would recommend from the above list as a more affordable alternative to feed (I will keep the thrive once a day) I am thinking of cutting out the dry food completely so will need a wet food that is affordable considering I'll need to potentially use 5-6 tins/pouches per day. I should mention my boys are indoor (so maybe they need less?)
> 
> Any help would he greatly appreciated


I'm not familiar with shredded type foods, so someone else will have to help you there.

Pate type foods that mine likes:
Miamor pate - the tins are a looser pate while the sachets are a firmer, smooth pate
Almo Nature Daily Menu
Leonardo


----------



## Charity

luckyme said:


> Hello I'm a newbie hoping for some advice re feeding!
> 
> Thank you for the very imformative list which has helped me narrow down a few options so far but still need some guidance and you all seem like a very knowledgable bunch
> 
> I'm currently feeding my two neutured boys on Thrive (half a tin each in the evening) and specific dry food... one of my boys has just had cystitis and I've been advised by the vet to up his intake of wet food but with two to feed we are finding it very expensive to feed 2-3 tins of thrive each per day.
> 
> They both love the Thrive and I'm just wondering what brands people would recommend from the above list as a more affordable alternative to feed (I will keep the thrive once a day) I am thinking of cutting out the dry food completely so will need a wet food that is affordable considering I'll need to potentially use 5-6 tins/pouches per day. I should mention my boys are indoor (so maybe they need less?)
> 
> Any help would he greatly appreciated


The price of Thrive varies considerably, the most expensive I've seen is £1.29 a tin. Zooplus is far cheaper than elsewhere, you can buy 24 tins for £18.99 which is 79p a tin. Another similar shredded food (not Zooplus) is Sainsburys Recipe (tins or pouches). and also from Sainsburys, a pate food called Naturo, its best to get them on different types of food otherwise they may become picky if you just stick to flaky ones.

Any of the Zooplus grain free ones though are pretty good. You may have to trial a few as, like most cats, they like some and not others. From the range above, mine like Miamor, Lilys Kitchen Organic and Meowing Heads.

If one of yours has had cystititis then its best to cut out dry, in fact, cut it out for both cats is much better. One of mine is prone to cystititis as well. Its also a good idea to give a supplement like Cystophan or Cystease which your vet might already have suggested and supports their urinary system and will hopefully stop further attacks. I find Cystophan best and add a little water to their food, since I've been doing that mine hasn't had cystitits.


----------



## luckyme

Thank you so much for the reply!

We are currently buying Thrive from
zooplus but I agree it would be best to try and give them a few other options so that they don't become too fussy.

I think I am going to cut out dry completely for the both of them, like you say it's trial and error and I think I'll order a few smaller packs from the ones suggested in the list above.

We were given Cytease by the vet (Monday) and have been given 15 days worth ( 2 a day) I hadn't realised we could give this after as a 'maintenance' option so may request more from they vet (unless it's cheaper to buy elsewhere?) 

I am adding water to his wet food as he's never been interested in drinking from the bowls.

Thank you for the advice I will give a few brands a try and see if I get any success


----------



## ChaosCat

Smilla and Animonda Carny are wet foods that offer good quality for little money. Both are paté kind and well liked by my girls.


----------



## SbanR

luckyme said:


> Thank you so much for the reply!
> 
> We are currently buying Thrive from
> zooplus but I agree it would be best to try and give them a few other options so that they don't become too fussy.
> 
> I think I am going to cut out dry completely for the both of them, like you say it's trial and error and I think I'll order a few smaller packs from the ones suggested in the list above.
> 
> We were given Cytease by the vet (Monday) and have been given 15 days worth ( 2 a day) I hadn't realised we could give this after as a 'maintenance' option so may request more from they vet (unless it's cheaper to buy elsewhere?)
> 
> I am adding water to his wet food as he's never been interested in drinking from the bowls.
> 
> Thank you for the advice I will give a few brands a try and see if I get any success


Cystease definitely cheaper online. Prescription not needed


----------



## Charity

luckyme said:


> Thank you so much for the reply!
> 
> We are currently buying Thrive from
> zooplus but I agree it would be best to try and give them a few other options so that they don't become too fussy.
> 
> I think I am going to cut out dry completely for the both of them, like you say it's trial and error and I think I'll order a few smaller packs from the ones suggested in the list above.
> 
> We were given Cytease by the vet (Monday) and have been given 15 days worth ( 2 a day) I hadn't realised we could give this after as a 'maintenance' option so may request more from they vet (unless it's cheaper to buy elsewhere?)
> 
> I am adding water to his wet food as he's never been interested in drinking from the bowls.
> 
> Thank you for the advice I will give a few brands a try and see if I get any success


Yes, don't buy any medication from your vets unless you have to, its a lot cheaper at pet pharmacies. I use Viovet or PetDrugsOnline.

https://www.viovet.co.uk/Feliway-Cystease/c645/


----------



## luckyme

Thank you thank you! 

Everyone on these boards has been so helpful


----------



## ChaosCat

luckyme said:


> Thank you thank you!
> 
> Everyone on these boards has been so helpful


Don't know about the rest of pet forums, but I sure can say that the cat part is sort of paradise on earth.
Lots of lovely helpful persons. Never before have I seen any forum like this.


----------



## luckyme

We've received the Smilla and Animonda Carny that I ordered from Zooplus and one cat is eating it (begrudgingly) but my other cat has turned his nose up at both completely...

For anyone who hasn't read my previous posts they were having Thrive (tuna steak) before.. I'm worried we've made them too fussy bye we can't afford to feed 2 cats the 75g tins as their only food.

We've tried adding some Thrive to the food but he only eats that and then walks away.

Anyone tried anything that's more like Thrive consistency? (Shredded meat)


----------



## Bumbledore

luckyme said:


> We've received the Smilla and Animonda Carny that I ordered from Zooplus and one cat is eating it (begrudgingly) but my other cat has turned his nose up at both completely...
> 
> For anyone who hasn't read my previous posts they were having Thrive (tuna steak) before.. I'm worried we've made them too fussy bye we can't afford to feed 2 cats the 75g tins as their only food.
> 
> We've tried adding some Thrive to the food but he only eats that and then walks away.
> 
> Anyone tried anything that's more like Thrive consistency? (Shredded meat)


Did you get the Smilla fish flavour? My aunt had a cat who was fed on tuna and tuna flavoured foods mostly and it was extremely difficult for her to change his diet. You might need to introduce him to other options with fish flavours! And she did manage to change his food btw but I don't know if it's a particularly good tactic, she ended up giving him meal times and if he didn't eat it within 30 minutes, it was up. He held it up for almost a week before he caved and starting taking different foods more willingly.


----------



## chillminx

@luckyme - sorry they don't like the Smilla and the Carny. None of my cats would eat those two either.

Have you tried the shredded food Charity recommended - Sainsbury's Recipe ?

There are two foods sold by Zooplus which are quite similar to Thrive, inasmuch as they not pate, and not chunks but are kind of shredded. .

One is Greenwoods, at £8.03 per kg (saver pack) - compared to £10.55 per kg Thrive Complete (saver pack) :

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/greenwoods

The other one is Zoolove, at £7.44 per kg (saver pack) compared to £10.55 per kg Thrive Complete.

I've bought both these foods in the past and my cats quite liked them. However as they're not complete foods it would be important to add a vitamin/mineral supplement to the food if you were intending to feed it as more than 20% of their total diet.

Felini Complete is a good supplement to use :

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/supplements_specialty_cat_food/vitamins/155860

However, if you adopt this diet I would look upon it as a temporary plan while you wean the cats off dry food and onto a complete pate type food. The pate foods from The Happy Kitty Co have been much better liked by my cats than either Smilla or Carny.

From Zooplus my cats love the Animonda Vom Feinsten trays - especially the Vom Feinsten for neutered cats. And the Miamor Sensitive trays and Mild Meal trays.

To wean the cats off their dry food, grind up a handful of dry in a clean pepper grinder or clean coffee grinder and store it in an airtight jar. Then sprinkle a pinch on top of their wet meals.

I would try and get them off the Thrive Complete too, as it is too expensive to feed every day. I have Thrive in my cat food cupboard but I only feed it occasionally as a treat.


----------



## luckyme

Thank you both so much for the replies! I am losing the will at the moment and I feel guilty that my bigger boy is not really touching it (he has a few mouthfuls and then leaves it). 

I think I’m going to pop into Sainsbury’s tomorrow to see if my local store stock the food mentioned above (it’s worth a try) I am guessing it’s not complete? 

Thank you for the suggestion re weaning them off the dry food.. I will give that a go over the weekend too and see if we have any success. We’ve been sprinkling some of the thrive freeze dried chicken on top and it works to temp them but they don’t eat very much at all..

We just don’t know how long to persevere with the animonda and Smila (neither were fish flavoured) and we are considering putting dry food back into their diet but adding lots of water (maybe a gravy, if we can find one) to make sure there is enough moisture.. or is dry food really bad? If we started the dry food again we would go back to feeding one 75g tin of thrive in the evening as we’ve done previously. It had never caused an issue up until now


----------



## luckyme

Also just to add I have contacted The Happy Kitty Co to see if they will put together a trial pack of Macs and Tundra for me to purchase to try them with and I’m awaiting a response.. as the weekend draws closer we only have 2 tins of thrive left to tempt them with


----------



## chillminx

Dry food is not good for bladder or kidneys because the cat is not designed to drink water so does not usually get enough fluids in their diet and hence chronic low level dehydration can be a problem. As I recall a cat would need to drink 400 mls of water a day to rehydrate a dry food diet. 

If you do decide to feed dry food don't add water or gravy to the dry food unless you know the cats will eat it all straight away. Tests have shown that dry food contains bacteria which do not multiply when kept dry. But when water (or gravy ) is added to the dry the bacteria are activated. This is a problem if the food will be sitting around uneaten for a few hours.


----------



## luckyme

chillminx said:


> Dry food is not good for bladder or kidneys because the cat is not designed to drink water so does not usually get enough fluids in their diet and hence chronic low level dehydration can be a problem. As I recall a cat would need to drink 400 mls of water a day to rehydrate a dry food diet.
> 
> If you do decide to feed dry food don't add water or gravy to the dry food unless you know the cats will eat it all straight away. Tests have shown that dry food contains bacteria which do not multiply when kept dry. But when water (or gravy ) is added to the dry the bacteria are activated. This is a problem if the food will be sitting around uneaten for a few hours.


You've answered my question! Definitely not going to get them back on dry food now! It's just so difficult trying to get my boy (who's usually so greedy) to eat at the moment  I'm going to have a look at the foods suggested above and fingers crossed we get some success


----------



## luckyme

Does anyone know whether this Sainsbury’s cat food is any good? 

Is it a complete food? Or should I just used this to try and tempt my boys into trying a different wet food (as per my previous posts above).


----------



## SuboJvR

luckyme said:


> Does anyone know whether this Sainsbury's cat food is any good?
> 
> Is it a complete food? Or should I just used this to try and tempt my boys into trying a different wet food (as per my previous posts above).


I think in your shoes, I would be trying different brands of tuna flavours specifically and, once you have found one and they like it and it's well-tolerated, then try and branch out a little more 

This may be a counter-productive idea but have you had a look at Canagan tins? They are more expensive than Thrive but the reason I suggest it is because they have a "Chicken with Tuna" variety, and I wonder whether it may help to encourage your boys onto something other than tuna flavours. From there you could then try other chicken based foods.

I haven't ventured into the wonderful world of Zooplus yet (slow and steady!) but another idea could be Natures Menu which you can get at Pets at Home, currently £7 for 12 pouches: http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/natures-menu-adult-chicken--salmon-and-tuna-12-x-100g . That's another Chicken with.... flavour that may just be enough to entice them


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

I'm not surprised to find that RC veterinary diet is high in carbs and sugar. My kitten gained weight too quickly when she was on RC Gastro dry food. She's on James Wellbeloved wet now but I am unsure of the meat content. I'm looking at Carny, Grau and Grantapet. I know many people reccomend these as good quality food at good price. Thanks for the list. You have made life a lot easier ☺☺


----------



## SuboJvR

MissMiloKitty said:


> I'm not surprised to find that RC veterinary diet is high in carbs and sugar. My kitten gained weight too quickly when she was on RC Gastro dry food. She's on James Wellbeloved wet now but I am unsure of the meat content. I'm looking at Carny, Grau and Grantapet. I know many people reccomend these as good quality food at good price. Thanks for the list. You have made life a lot easier ☺☺


Indeed though I believe the RC Gastro is purposefully high in calories (from the carbs/sugar), so that we Slaves don't need to get our little ones to eat so much when they have upset tummies . Agree though long term it's not a "great" food but it certainly serves its purpose and has been so well tolerated by my boy!


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

SuboJvR said:


> Indeed though I believe the RC Gastro is purposefully high in calories (from the carbs/sugar), so that we Slaves don't need to get our little ones to eat so much when they have upset tummies . Agree though long term it's not a "great" food but it certainly serves its purpose and has been so well tolerated by my boy!


Oh yes, my kitty had dreadful runny poo and vomiting and the RC Gastro stabilised her digestive system. So I would reccomend it for temporary dietary intolerance. I do keep an emergency bag just in case


----------



## Teddy-dog

I have a quick question -hoping to get some replies on here, I don't wan to bore everyone with a new thread.

I've been trying to get Eevee onto wet food (she's previously been fed dry for a few years - we didn't realise it wasn't good for her). I've been following this list and trying her on different brands but she doesn't seem to be taking to any of them 

There are still more to try - but I was just wondering what to do if she doesn't seem to be eating them? At the moment I'm putting something down for her and leaving it for a few hours, then I'll refresh it and try the same thing but if she doesn't eat it again I'll try a different brand or flavour. Do I need to put the same thing down for longer (more than twice) even if she's not eating it?

Would it be best to try her on some not-so-good wet food? Obviously I want to feed her the good stuff but she seems to be turning her nose up at the moment. I still have more to test so it might be that I don't need to go down this route, but just thinking, if she doesn't seem to be taking to any (and I can't continue spending money on food she's not going to eat unfortunately), could I try her on a wet food that might not be that high quality, but at least it's wet and not dry???


----------



## SuboJvR

Have you tried something like a food topper - https://thrivepetfoods.com/thriver-protaste-chicken-food-topper-for-cats-170g

You can sprinkle it on the top of wet food to try and get her use to it?

Alternatively there's a trick of grinding down dry food and sprinkling that on top - so she has that same smell/taste but begins to accept the different texture


----------



## Teddy-dog

SuboJvR said:


> Have you tried something like a food topper - https://thrivepetfoods.com/thriver-protaste-chicken-food-topper-for-cats-170g
> 
> You can sprinkle it on the top of wet food to try and get her use to it?
> 
> Alternatively there's a trick of grinding down dry food and sprinkling that on top - so she has that same smell/taste but begins to accept the different texture


Oooh I have never heard of the food topper! That might be a route to go down, hopefully you only need to put a small amount on at that price 

Ahh yes I did read about grinding down in the past I think! I might try that. I have tried to mix in some of her biscuits to encourage her but she ends up leaving the biscuits and the wet food


----------



## SuboJvR

Teddy-dog said:


> Oooh I have never heard of the food topper! That might be a route to go down, hopefully you only need to put a small amount on at that price
> 
> Ahh yes I did read about grinding down in the past I think! I might try that. I have tried to mix in some of her biscuits to encourage her but she ends up leaving the biscuits and the wet food


You could also try the Thrive treats, which are basically just freeze dried meat or fish. My cat goes MAD for them. And the first tube we've tried had some powder where they'd obviously broken down a bit. They'd be easy enough to mash up as well and sprinkle on top. Perhaps that's all the topper is, but at least the tubes of treats are easier to find and easier on the wallet if it doesn't work


----------



## SbanR

SuboJvR said:


> You could also try the Thrive treats, which are basically just freeze dried meat or fish. My cat goes MAD for them. And the first tube we've tried had some powder where they'd obviously broken down a bit. They'd be easy enough to mash up as well and sprinkle on top. Perhaps that's all the topper is, but at least the tubes of treats are easier to find and easier on the wallet if it doesn't work


The treats are very easy to shred/tear apart. If buying the treats I would suggest getting the white fish as they smell quite strongly and will get your cat's attention!


----------



## SuboJvR

SbanR said:


> The treats are very easy to shred/tear apart. If buying the treats I would suggest getting the white fish as they smell quite strongly and will get your cat's attention!


Ha ha, this is so true. Evidently when our delivery of these arrived and hubby put it on the table, Joey was immediately up there sniffing around the box. He had to put it on the floor just to keep him off the table! Once I opened the box (of course, all pet deliveries he lets me sort... it's part of the fun...) I could understand why!


----------



## SbanR

SuboJvR said:


> Ha ha, this is so true. Evidently when our delivery of these arrived and hubby put it on the table, Joey was immediately up there sniffing around the box. He had to put it on the floor just to keep him off the table! Once I opened the box (of course, all pet deliveries he lets me sort... it's part of the fun...) I could understand why!


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

I've just done my first Zooplus order. Does anyone know how long it takes for it to be delivered? I live in the UK. I've also just subscribed to the 5% off but I'm wondering if the £3 or so I just paid is a one off or monthly payment? Thanks


----------



## ChaosCat

MissMiloKitty said:


> I've just done my first Zooplus order. Does anyone know how long it takes for it to be delivered? I live in the UK. I've also just subscribed to the 5% off but I'm wondering if the £3 or so I just paid is a one off or monthly payment? Thanks


Here it takes about three days, but I'm not in the UK. The 3£ are a one off.


----------



## SuboJvR

MissMiloKitty said:


> I've just done my first Zooplus order. Does anyone know how long it takes for it to be delivered? I live in the UK. I've also just subscribed to the 5% off but I'm wondering if the £3 or so I just paid is a one off or monthly payment? Thanks


The payment is a once off.

My orders so far have been within 1-3 days (sorry not helpful) depending on what's ordered. I assume some items are stored in Europe. Stuff from the UK probably arrives next day.

Who is shipping it? With DPD I use the app and reschedule if it looks like it will come on an inconvenient day.

I ordered some stuff yesterday morning so I expect that will arrive Tuesday now


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

I selected Yodel because it did not charge extra. DPD wanted an extra £2. I'm not in a hurry I've got enough supplies, I was just wondering. Im guessing DPD would arrive quicker or maybe does Sunday delivery. I've ordered James Wellbeloved wet and Carny wet. I believe Carny is bases in Germany and I know JW is in the UK. OK I'm glad that payment was a one off because I will be using Zooplus regularly and will save quite a bit. Thanks ☺


SuboJvR said:


> The payment is a once off.
> 
> My orders so far have been within 1-3 days (sorry not helpful) depending on what's ordered. I assume some items are stored in Europe. Stuff from the UK probably arrives next day.
> 
> Who is shipping it? With DPD I use the app and reschedule if it looks like it will come on an inconvenient day.
> 
> I ordered some stuff yesterday morning so I expect that will arrive Tuesday now


----------



## SuboJvR

MissMiloKitty said:


> I selected Yodel because it did not charge extra. DPD wanted an extra £2. I'm not in a hurry I've got enough supplies, I was just wondering. Im guessing DPD would arrive quicker or maybe does Sunday delivery. I've ordered James Wellbeloved wet and Carny wet. I believe Carny is bases in Germany and I know JW is in the UK. OK I'm glad that payment was a one off because I will be using Zooplus regularly and will save quite a bit. Thanks ☺


DPD won't be any quicker, I personally just find them more reliable and "useful" in my area. Their app allows you to change delivery day, change delivery address (eg to work) AND day, and even track where the driver is on the day. They give a one hour delivery slot on the day too. All this is worth the £2.99 to me when I can't be sure what day they will end up delivering 

I actually just got confirmation my order with DPD is coming on Tuesday


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

SuboJvR said:


> DPD won't be any quicker, I personally just find them more reliable and "useful" in my area. Their app allows you to change delivery day, change delivery address (eg to work) AND day, and even track where the driver is on the day. They give a one hour delivery slot on the day too. All this is worth the £2.99 to me when I can't be sure what day they will end up delivering
> 
> I actually just got confirmation my order with DPD is coming on Tuesday


Next time I'll use DDP but didn't use it this time as there was no explanation as to why there was an extra charge. I always feel awkward when my deliveries end up in the care of neighbour. It's always the same house. He seems fine with it, but still I would rather not.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I always do my order as over £39, it’s worth it to get the dpd option (free then) rather than yodel. 

On the food side, bozita beef in sauce has been going down well with Oscar. I might try him on reindeer or rabbit tomorrow  he really didn’t like the chicken in jelly but I’ll try him again just in case it was a fickle moment rather than an actual dislike.


----------



## MiniNini

I recently ordered Miamor Paté for my cats (tuna and rabbit) after they had seemingly gotten bored of their Animonda Carny food. They absolutely love the paté! The only problem is that Zooplus now no longer seems to have the cans in stock! 
I found a website called https://www.petsexpert.co.uk/ which has it in stock (and even offers other varieties), but I have never heard of them and was wondering if anyone knows if they are any good? Or does anyone know a different place where I can order the paté?


----------



## Charity

I think they are another German company as the food is despatched from there according to their website. Not heard of them before myself.

How about this one

http://www.bitiba.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/miamor


----------



## MiniNini

Charity said:


> I think they are another German company as the food is despatched from there according to their website. Not heard of them before myself.
> 
> How about this one
> 
> http://www.bitiba.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/miamor


Thanks for the link! Sadly, it doesn't seem like they have the canned paté either, it's this specific one: https://www.petsexpert.co.uk/products/1801-miamor-meat-pate-chicken
My cats have recently become quite picky, so I don't want to switch to something else again. Might just have to order it from that other website and see how it goes.


----------



## SuboJvR

Charity said:


> I think they are another German company as the food is despatched from there according to their website. Not heard of them before myself.
> 
> How about this one
> 
> http://www.bitiba.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/miamor


Someone had suggested Bitiba was actually the same as Zooplus or a branch of, so probably fits their stick may be the same


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Do Zooplus sell Natures Menu? Last time I was on there is couldn't see it.


----------



## Mirandasmadeofstone

This thread has been a marvel. My adopted kittens came to me eating Whiskers. They now eat Feringa, Smilla and Bozita happily. Changing over was done slowly and simply. There is a lot of choice on Zooplus - one order was "delayed" by one day and the other took 3 days to arrive.


----------



## Pooka

I was pleased to see that the Zooplus UK site carries Mac's now. If only they did the 800g cans as I like to buy greater volume at a discount.


----------



## wollygobble

Hello. May I join with others in saying how fantastic this thread has been. I had assumed that the Miamor tinned paté had been discontinued, but thanks to this thread I'm now waiting for a delivery from Bitiba. However, I notice that Zooplus have restructured their Miamor page, and the tinned paté has now reappeared.


----------



## wollygobble

Quick update: my Bitiba order has arrived, but the pre-delivery text message came from Zooplus and the pre-delivery Yodel email said it was a Zooplus order. Bitiba say they share a dispatch warehouse with Zooplus to reduce costs.


----------



## Hestia

I've used Zooplus for a long time now, especially for cat litter deliveries as my tribe are determined to use Catsan and none other. The discounts of bulk purchasing and delivery make it so worthwhile. However, I refuse to use Yodel for their deliveries as they are so unreliable in my area. They broke a box and delivered it half full, claiming that it was all there when it was delivered (6 packs of Catsan smart packs missing, grrrrr). They then returned another delivery to Zooplus without even trying to deliver it as a payback for me complaining to Zooplus. You may not be aware that as a receiver of a package, you cannot complain to Yodel about their service, even when they go out of their way to destroy, damage, lose or otherwise disrupt your delivery as you are not the paying customer. So Zooplus had to reissue the whole order (at least they did and very quickly, too) and it came safely by DPD without any extra cost. In addition to the litter, we always get huge multipacks of Felix 'As Good As It Looks' delivered, tins of pate, pouches of Sheba, bags of Purina, all successfully. We've just tried a Royal Canin but that received a resounding bleurgh.


----------



## Charity

That is one of the problems with deliveries from Yodel and DPD, you cannot contact them direct, so any problems you have to go back to the sender. I've just had a Yodel delivery and I have to say mine is very good. I prefer DPD because I know exactly when they will be calling but you have to spend more to get free delivery with them than Yodel. Must say Zooplus are very good when there's an issue.


----------



## Loki&Baelish

If I'm looking for high meat content kitten food, I've been advised to avoid fishy foods and veg isn't good/needed. I'm looking at the items on this list and visiting zoo plus but struggling to understand what's better. Currently feeding wainwrights.


----------



## wollygobble

I have no experience with kitten food, but you have to bear in mind that the heading of this thread includes the words "just the good stuff", so anything on the list is going to be grain-free and low-carb, which, I would say, implies high meat (or fish) content. So it's just a matter of looking at the ingredients to avoid the fish and vegetables that you want to avoid, and the dreaded "meat derivatives".

Going through the list is a time-consuming business, but I've gone as far as G. Animonda Carny Kitten is obvious, since Carny means meaty. Bozita Feline Kitten looks good if you can cope with tetrapaks (88 percent meat), and GranataPet DelCatessen Kitten Poultry looks fine if you don't object to 1 percent salmon oil.

Hope this helps


----------



## Cully

wollygobble said:


> Bozita Feline Kitten looks good if you can cope with tetrapaks (88 percent meat), and GranataPet DelCatessen Kitten Poultry looks fine if you don't object to 1 percent salmon oil.


 @wollygobble I have never used Bozita but have seen several mentions of 'coping with tetrapaks'? Could you please explain what there is to cope with!
I'm looking for new foods to try too so Bozita is on my list to consider.


----------



## SuboJvR

Cully said:


> @wollygobble I have never used Bozita but have seen several mentions of 'coping with tetrapaks'? Could you please explain what there is to cope with!
> I'm looking for new foods to try too so Bozita is on my list to consider.


They're a bit messy but I found them fine. You can open them up and close them and put in the fridge. I have plastic sporks I use for Joey's food so I scooped food out when them.

He didn't like it though, of course !!


----------



## Cully

SuboJvR said:


> They're a bit messy but I found them fine. You can open them up and close them and put in the fridge. I have plastic sporks I use for Joey's food so I scooped food out when them.
> 
> He didn't like it though, of course !!


No suprise there bless him


----------



## Cully

Has anyone recently bought Almo Nature that is a *complete* wet food from ZP?
I've been looking on there and they all seem to be supplementary or complementary (same thing).
What I'm looking for is a complete wet pate.


----------



## Charity

Applaws do a complete pate, Lilys Kitchen and Miamor


----------



## SbanR

Almo Nature Daily Menu. Complete. Pate style


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Almo Nature Daily Menu. Complete. Pate style


That's what I searched for, but my search only brought up comp or supp, not complete.
I'll try again, maybe it will be 3rd time lucky


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> That's what I searched for, but my search only brought up comp or supp, not complete.
> I'll try again, maybe it will be 3rd time lucky


Sorry, can't give you the link, but when you get onto the AN page, it's the third down. I'd forgotten, but they do chunks in gravy and mousse (I've been describing it wrong)


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Sorry, can't give you the link, but when you get onto the AN page, it's the third down. I'd forgotten, but they do chunks in gravy and mousse (I've been describing it wrong)


Ok thanks. I'll have another look tomorrow on my laptop, my moby doesn't really allow for easy browsing, the touchscreen is so sensitive you zoom all over the place


----------



## SpencerK

Thank you soooo much for this - our cat B has stopped eating everything but biscuits. He's soo difficult. We try him with one packet, he's like "yeah bruv, I like this".. We buy loads, then after pouch 3/4 he's "na mate". Why are cats soo complicated. Hah.


----------



## wollygobble

Tell me about it! Our Bobby is exactly like that, but at least what he rejected the other two would eat, until we went on holiday. I was doing really well feeding them on grain-free sugar-free low-carb foods from Zooplus. But now, after two weeks in a cattery, they will only eat dry food and junk pouches from the supermarket!


----------



## KoolK

Erenya said:


> 100% correct
> 
> I hope to add Happy Kitty Company Products soon. honest


Zooplus does now sell Mac's.
Could it be added to the list please?

Thank you and well done on this thread! Its great!


----------



## Treaclesmum

Hi, I couldn’t see Miamor Sensitive on the list, can someone please tell me the carb content? Especially the Beef and Rice flavour. Although I imagine it might be 4% as it’s 4% rice. But it’s their favourite! Thanks


----------



## Stephen Stern

Thanks for this thread, you must have spend so long writing it up!
I have just bought 24x200tins of Feringa. I currently use Wainwrights, which only has 40% mean. Feringa is much cheaper and higher meat ratio!

Lets hope he can eat it! (Felix, Whiskas etc give him diarrhoea)


----------



## QueenofRandom

My boy keeps vomiting his food at the moment. Literally, eats it and vomits about half hour later. Vet has said nothing untoward, and he is acting fine. I am determined to find a food he will enjoy that isn't full of the junk! Smilla was not for him, hated it! Raw makes him vomit even more. Maybe I should try cooking my own... But yeah time to start going through this list!


----------



## LeArthur

@QueenofRandom Is it undigested food he vomits? If it is, it will be because he is eating too fast. It seems odd that raw makes him sick.


----------



## QueenofRandom

lea247 said:


> @QueenofRandom Is it undigested food he vomits? If it is, it will be because he is eating too fast. It seems odd that raw makes him sick.


Yep, and I tried slow feeding and he's the same. It does seem to come in phases, which he is currently in. I think it may to do with hairballs, he vommed a load of food this morning and then a hairball and then a bit of bile after (over the sofa of course). Vomit is something I DESTEST, human or animal. I tend to join in. So if I can stop any vomiting I will.

I thought vomiting on raw was odd as well, again slow feeding and removing as soon as he was done so it didn't sit around all day. But yep. And raw vomit is worse to clear up.

Maybe I need to slow him down even more... I feed in a muffin tin as I only feed wet food. Maybe an even small muffin tin haha!


----------



## LeArthur

QueenofRandom said:


> Yep, and I tried slow feeding and he's the same. It does seem to come in phases, which he is currently in. I think it may to do with hairballs, he vommed a load of food this morning and then a hairball and then a bit of bile after (over the sofa of course). Vomit is something I DESTEST, human or animal. I tend to join in. So if I can stop any vomiting I will.
> 
> I thought vomiting on raw was odd as well, again slow feeding and removing as soon as he was done so it didn't sit around all day. But yep. And raw vomit is worse to clear up.
> 
> Maybe I need to slow him down even more... I feed in a muffin tin as I only feed wet food. Maybe an even small muffin tin haha!


Maybe try something like this? https://www.amazon.co.uk/Slow-Feed-Dog-Bowl-Anti-gulping/dp/B01N7ZRMJ3 Do measure it out before you order and see if it's a suitable size.

In the meantime I would try putting a spoonful down at a time and waiting until he's finished. Or how about a small muffin tin turned upside down? So then he has to get the food from in the gaps. I can imagine if you put the food actually in the right way round, it wouldn't make much of a difference to be honest.

I can recommend this stuff to help with hair balls http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/vets-best-hairball-relief-gel-supplement-100g-for-cats.


----------



## QueenofRandom

lea247 said:


> Maybe try something like this? https://www.amazon.co.uk/Slow-Feed-Dog-Bowl-Anti-gulping/dp/B01N7ZRMJ3 Do measure it out before you order and see if it's a suitable size.
> 
> In the meantime I would try putting a spoonful down at a time and waiting until he's finished. Or how about a small muffin tin turned upside down? So then he has to get the food from in the gaps. I can imagine if you put the food actually in the right way round, it wouldn't make much of a difference to be honest.
> 
> I can recommend this stuff to help with hair balls http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/vets-best-hairball-relief-gel-supplement-100g-for-cats.


Yeah I was just looking at those bowls! Going to order one! The right way round did slow him down considerably actually, I was surprised! And I just ordered a selection of different foods from zooplus and some anti hairball stuff!


----------



## chillminx

hi @QueenofRandom - two of my cats (brothers) have IBD and sadly both used to vomit every time on a raw food diet. Such a shame as they loved their raw. The most I can give them is a teaspoonful of raw rabbit as a treat. Not saying your cat has IBD of course. Just that cats vomiting raw is not unknown. 

One of my cats used to gulp down his wet food and regurgitate it within a few minutes. I found the solution to this is not to let his tummy be empty for too long. Because otherwise his tummy makes extra gastric acid, and if he eats food on a very acid tummy he pukes.

I aim for him to have food every 5 hours, no longer a gap than that. A small amount of wet food left in an autofeeder if necessary is enough to stop overproduction of acid. He has about 4 meals a day, roughly spaced as breakfast. lunch, tea and supper plus a little food left overnight in his timed autofeeder to open 5 hours after his supper. I find with this method he does not gulp down his meals and regurgitate them. I never feed him any dry food btw.

If you find you need to slow down your cat's rate of eating, spreading his food out on a large flat plate (e.g. like a small dinner plate for humans) can help a lot. One of my previous cats used to gulp his raw food (he loved it so much) and spreading it out on a big plate was the cure.  The anti-gulp bowls with the bumps are actually great for dogs but not so good for cats IME because cats are uncomfortable with their whiskers bumping against the edges of bowls while they eat.


----------



## QueenofRandom

chillminx said:


> hi @QueenofRandom - two of my cats (brothers) have IBD and sadly both used to vomit every time on a raw food diet. Such a shame as they loved their raw. The most I can give them is a teaspoonful of raw rabbit as a treat. Not saying your cat has IBD of course. Just that cats vomiting raw is not unknown.
> 
> One of my cats used to gulp down his wet food and regurgitate it within a few minutes. I found the solution to this is not to let his tummy be empty for too long. Because otherwise his tummy makes extra gastric acid, and if he eats food on a very acid tummy he pukes.
> 
> I aim for him to have food every 5 hours, no longer a gap than that. A small amount of wet food left in an autofeeder if necessary is enough to stop overproduction of acid. He has about 4 meals a day, roughly spaced as breakfast. lunch, tea and supper plus a little food left overnight in his timed autofeeder to open 5 hours after his supper. I find with this method he does not gulp down his meals and regurgitate them. I never feed him any dry food btw.
> 
> If you find you need to slow down your cat's rate of eating, spreading his food out on a large flat plate (e.g. like a small dinner plate for humans) can help a lot. One of my previous cats used to gulp his raw food (he loved it so much) and spreading it out on a big plate was the cure. The anti-gulp bowls with the bumps are actually great for dogs but not so good for cats IME because cats are uncomfortable with their whiskers bumping against the edges of bowls while they eat.


All the pro tips! Thanks! I didn't think an autofeeder would be appropriate with wet food, revelation! Though I am able to pop home at lunch if necessary actually... Probably a better idea haha! I may give up one of my plates for him then before attempting the slow feeder bowl, though he doesn't care about his whiskers with the muffin tin!


----------



## Stephen Stern

Feringa has gone down so far!!


----------



## Treaclesmum

Can anyone tell me the carb content for My Star please..?


----------



## Torin.

I don't know that food (is it a new one?), but this is the calculator I use
http://fnae.org/dmb.html


----------



## Treaclesmum

Torin. said:


> I don't know that food (is it a new one?), but this is the calculator I use
> http://fnae.org/dmb.html


Thank you. Yes I think it's fairly new. New to me anyway! What do i put in the ingredient value box? Sorry to be a pain


----------



## SbanR

Don't know how new it is but carbs on chicken mousse is 16.7 %
For comparison, chicken in gravy is 21%


----------



## Treaclesmum

SbanR said:


> Don't know how new it is but carbs on chicken mousse is 16.7 %
> For comparison, chicken in gravy is 21%


----------



## SbanR

Treaclesmum said:


>


Jessie loves it so she has it in her rotation once a week


----------



## Treaclesmum

SbanR said:


> Jessie loves it so she has it in her rotation once a week


Perhaps mine could share one at lunchtime...


----------



## Luckymax

Thanks for the list, fabulous ! Any idea why Wild Freedom tinned cat food not mentioned please ?


----------



## SbanR

The list was compiled before ZP offered Wild Freedom. It's ok for carbs


----------



## Luckymax

SbanR said:


> The list was compiled before ZP offered Wild Freedom. It's ok for carbs


Thanks


----------



## wollygobble

Treaclesmum said:


> Hi, I couldn't see Miamor Sensitive on the list, can someone please tell me the carb content? Especially the Beef and Rice flavour. Although I imagine it might be 4% as it's 4% rice. But it's their favourite! Thanks


The carb content used for comparisons is the percentage of dry matter. Since this food is 80% moisture and 20% dry matter, the 4% rice is 20% of the dry matter. However, by the usual elimination calc the carbs work out at only 13.5%.

The reason this food isn't in the list is probably that it doesn't say it's grain-free, and it does say it contains vegetable by-products.


----------



## chillminx

@Treaclesmum - Erenya has included some of the Miamor Sensitive flavours with the Miamor Mild Meals in the list. But has not included Beef & Rice. But its carb content is 13.5%, which is high for a wet food.


----------



## Treaclesmum

chillminx said:


> @Treaclesmum - Erenya has included some of the Miamor Sensitive flavours with the Miamor Mild Meals in the list. But has not included Beef & Rice. But its carb content is 13.5%, which is high for a wet food.


Thanks @chillminx Its one of Gracie and Jumpys favourites so it's definitely in my rotation! None of them would even sniff the Mild Meals, even though I thought they looked delicious!


----------



## Sarahnya

Oh wow this is the best post ever. I've just got my first kitten in YEARS and wanted to know what the better reasonable value foods were. There are tons on Bitiba and Zooplus and it's so hard to compare. Perfect


----------



## Sarahnya

We should do a list of good foods that cats like. I kept hearing about cats being fussy but personally my old cat would eat anything but holy sh*t my kitten is fussy as hell. Her breeder did warn me too, he had to resort to whiskas wet but I won't feed that so I'm gonna order a selection of the low carb ones a d see what she goes for.


----------



## Sarahnya

IndigoElectron said:


> Thank you so much for doing this. I'm a new cat owner and have been a bit overwhelming by the huge choice available, as well as a bit horrified at some of the prices!


Yeah some of them are the equivalent of feeding your cat ribeye steak every night. There's a lot if reasonably priced ones though.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

This thread is added to my homescreen. It's such a help. Today I was looking at Lily's kitchen trays. ☺


----------



## Kai_3007

Sarahnya said:


> We should do a list of good foods that cats like. I kept hearing about cats being fussy but personally my old cat would eat anything but holy sh*t my kitten is fussy as hell. Her breeder did warn me too, he had to resort to whiskas wet but I won't feed that so I'm gonna order a selection of the low carb ones a d see what she goes for.


Could you let me know if you find anything your kitten like to eat? I also have a girl with whiskas problem  Thanks.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Sarahnya said:


> Oh wow this is the best post ever. I've just got my first kitten in YEARS and wanted to know what the better reasonable value foods were. There are tons on Bitiba and Zooplus and it's so hard to compare. Perfect


Last year I got my first kitten in many years and she was extremely fussy at first but she's grown into a cat that is not remotely fussy. I can't believe the difference. Like yourself, I was overwhelmed by the choices available . Years ago our cats ate Whiskas and Felix. 
The prices of some of the foods are indeed shocking but I've just bought 19 trays of Lily's kitchen trays for about £12. They do a kitten version. Nature's menu Kitten food is also good.


----------



## LeArthur

Anyone know of any pate type food that has a bit of jelly in too? A bit like Catz Finefoods Purrrr.

I've discovered Arthur isn't totally against pate food, it just needs to have some jelly in it too! He's a fan of the Bozita tetra paks and Miamor Royal Ragout.


----------



## Sarahnya

MissMiloKitty said:


> Last year I got my first kitten in many years and she was extremely fussy at first but she's grown into a cat that is not remotely fussy. I can't believe the difference. Like yourself, I was overwhelmed by the choices available . Years ago our cats ate Whiskas and Felix.
> The prices of some of the foods are indeed shocking but I've just bought 19 trays of Lily's kitchen trays for about £12. They do a kitten version. Nature's menu Kitten food is also good.


I hope mine gets less fussy, I'm so used to dogs who will literally eat anything.

What I'm really miffed about is her love of dry food, it's about as boring and far removed from natural as you can get but she proper loves it. After having a read around it seems a lot of people have dry food addicts too.

So far I'm having the most luck with bozita chunks, she likes those. Animonda, Nature's Menu and especially Cats Fine food are given the turned up nose treatment and left to go dry.


----------



## LeArthur

Sarahnya said:


> I hope mine gets less fussy, I'm so used to dogs who will literally eat anything.
> 
> What I'm really miffed about is her love of dry food, it's about as boring and far removed from natural as you can get but she proper loves it. After having a read around it seems a lot of people have dry food addicts too.
> 
> So far I'm having the most luck with bozita chunks, she likes those. Animonda, Nature's Menu and especially Cats Fine food are given the turned up nose treatment and left to go dry.


Arthur likes the Bozita chunks too, he also likes the Miamor Royal Ragout, so maybe you could give them a try if you haven't already.


----------



## Sarahnya

Cheers I will do!


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Sarahnya said:


> I hope mine gets less fussy, I'm so used to dogs who will literally eat anything.
> 
> What I'm really miffed about is her love of dry food, it's about as boring and far removed from natural as you can get but she proper loves it. After having a read around it seems a lot of people have dry food addicts too.
> 
> So far I'm having the most luck with bozita chunks, she likes those. Animonda, Nature's Menu and especially Cats Fine food are given the turned up nose treatment and left to go dry.


A lot of cats love dry food. I don't know why. Maybe it's the crunching that they like


----------



## chillminx

Dry food (kibble) is sprayed at the end of the manufacturing process with a strong-smelling flavouring called 'Animal Digest' to make it palatable to cats. The flavouring has no nutritional value, but the smell and the taste of it is addictive to cats!


----------



## bellaj14

Hello,

Been reading my way through this for the last few days but still can’t decide on anything. 
I have a 15 week old maine coon kitten and 16 week old persian kitten. I have been feeding them dry food, Hills Science Plan chicken but I know its not the best. - They don’t seem to even like it that much. 

I grew up with my Grandma always feeding her cats wet food and the smell would make me feel sick which is why I have been reluctant to switch over yet. 

Ideally, I would like to give them two wet meals a day and then dry to snack on inbetween. Theres so many different varieties and the mixed reviews on ZooPlus only confuse me more. 

Can somebody please give me a starting point on what to give them, gravy, jelly or pate, which is less smelly? and do I need more than one brand to rotate? 

thank you


----------



## ChaosCat

You will have to try what your cats like to eat. Some are rather picky concerning the texture.
The pate style food is usually of higher quality.
Concerning the smell it is a matter of personal taste also. I think Leonardo, Wild Freedom and GranataPet smell quite good, even.
Feringa and Ropocat don’t smell bad- but that’s my opinion, others might disagree.
Circling different brands is indeed recommended as that helps in achieving a good nutrition, no single brand is perfect, together they complement each other.


----------



## chillminx

I agree with Chaoscat, many of the German canned foods sold on Zooplus smell quite pleasant to me! Not that I would want to eat them myself of course  . Some of them remind me of the way corned beef used to smell - it was used in stews when I was a kid (over 50 yrs ago).

I definitely agree with you @bellaj14 - you should transfer your kittens off a dry food diet. Dry food is no good for them, far too high in carbs to be healthy for cats, and too much risk of them getting chronically dehydrated. Instead try some of the low carb wet foods listed at the beginning of this thread, and see how they like them.

Zooplus has excellent customer service and will take back any foods your cats won't eat, and refund you.

I wouldn't leave them dry food to snack on during the day. Instead buy a couple of autofeeders and leave them with wet meals in, timed to open every 5 hours or so. Kittens of the age of yours need about 5 a day.

This is the autofeeder I have been using for my cats (past and present) for over 25 yrs :

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cat-Mate-C...-2&keywords=cat+mate+c20+automatic+pet+feeder


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

I'm referring to this list frequently now and need to print it out.


----------



## Stephen Stern

Im now feeing Animonda Carny Kitten Saver Pack after trying Faringa. He appears to prefer the Animonda, plus comes in a bunch of flavours, the heart one he likes (ew). They all smell pretty good. Im i was stuck in a bunker.. id eat them


----------



## thebabymomo

Hi I have 2 cats one 3yr old and his daughter 2yr old. He is an extremely fussy eater and his daughter has adopted this habit and now she won't eat unless he gives her permission to do so. I brought some meowing heads wet food (which looks to be pretty good) and have followed the advice of the nurse i.e. Put it down and pick it up when they don't eat then repeat. 
They have gone on a one and a half day hunger strike now and I don't know what to do.... I brought 40 pouches and it was expensive... any advice on getting him to eat ???


----------



## chillminx

@thebabymomo - I have replied to your duplicate post in the thread "My cat is getting fussy with his food"

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/my-cat-is-getting-fussy-with-his-food.505084/#post-1065318263


----------



## luckyme

I have posted on this thread previously and got some great advice so hoping you can all guide me once again 

We have two house cats and are soon to be expanding the family with a kitten (Norwegian forest cat) I have just got my two boys on to purely wet food (MACS) which they love and now I need to look at my options regarding the kitten (we pick him up in 3 weeks time).

Anyone have any suggestions as to a good food for the kitten (wet) and should I be giving him some dry food (he’s currently given a mix of raw and dry food).

My two are no longer eating dry due to one of them not drinking water but Macs for 3 cats is going to cost a fortune and I am considering a small handful of dry food in the evening to bulk out their feeds rather than increasing the wet intake... is this a bad idea? 

Any guidance would be gratefully received!


----------



## LeArthur

Dry food isn't any good for cats, it doesn't contain the moisture they need and high in carbohydrates which makes them put weight on as they aren't designed to digest it.

I would introduce another two brands at least to your cats. This will stop them from getting bored with their food and if there's ever any ingredients change and it isn't liked, you still have food to feed them. I would make keep feeding the kitten what the breeder feeds him for the first couple of weeks, then switch it what you'd prefer to feed him. This will help him to settle in as well. Then there's no reason why you can't feed all three the same, although the kitten will need more. I know that Animonda Carny sell 800g tins, they would be ideal for you I'm sure. If you know any wet food isn't going to be eaten in a couple of days you can freeze it too!

Hope this helps


----------



## SbanR

Look through the food list n see which brands do 800gm tins (e.g. Feringa). That'll bring the cost down considerably. Obviously, during the introduction period, just buy the smaller tins as they might not take to the food.

Also, make a note of which brands do "saver packs" as that can bring the cost down as well

Do let us know which brands you settle on


----------



## luckyme

Thank you both for the advice  going to have a browse now. 

My two boys started their wet food journey on Animonda Carny until they went to the Cattery and got fussy! 

I think I’m going to try Animonda again as they do a kitten food which will help  

So are we saying no dry food whatsoever? Trying to convince my partner who wants to give them a small amount of dry food at night!


----------



## Viviane simao

Kai_3007 said:


> Could you let me know if you find anything your kitten like to eat? I also have a girl with whiskas problem  Thanks.


My babies arrive from Cats protection having whiskas as wet food and was really difficult to change to wet.
They didn't like natures menu, they accept well Animonda carni kitten (not the rabbit one!!!) and they love Bozita kitten.
I'm looking for 2 more brands to rotate as they look a little bit bored with Animonda...


----------



## Viviane simao

QueenofRandom said:


> My boy keeps vomiting his food at the moment. Literally, eats it and vomits about half hour later. Vet has said nothing untoward, and he is acting fine. I am determined to find a food he will enjoy that isn't full of the junk! Smilla was not for him, hated it! Raw makes him vomit even more. Maybe I should try cooking my own... But yeah time to start going through this list!


 I now I'm answering this quite late but are you still having the vomit issue?
My babies had the same and I bough a slow feeder... so thy take linger to eat their meals and so not vomit anymore.
Problem solved!


----------



## chillminx

Viviane simao said:


> I now I'm answering this quite late but are you still having the vomit issue?
> My babies had the same and I bough a slow feeder... so thy take linger to eat their meals and so not vomit anymore.
> Problem solved!


if you mean the bowls with the raised bumps intended for puppies/dogs, they are not the best thing for cats as they do cause something called "whisker fatigue". It is better to feed smaller meals more often, so that cats or kittens don't get so hungry between meals and bolt their food. And as a result of too much gastric acid in the tummy they regurgitate their food after eating. I always feed kittens 5 or 6 times a day as they only have little tummies. Adult cats get fed 4 times a day, including food left overnight.


----------



## Viviane simao

chillminx said:


> if you mean the bowls with the raised bumps intended for puppies/dogs, they are not the best thing for cats as they do cause something called "whisker fatigue". It is better to feed smaller meals more often, so that cats or kittens don't get so hungry between meals and bolt their food. And as a result of too much gastric acid in the tummy they regurgitate their food after eating. I always feed kittens 5 or 6 times a day as they only have little tummies. Adult cats get fed 4 times a day, including food left overnight.


 OMG. Never heard of this before.
I feed my babies 4 times a day really small portions (they are 5,5 months) as they were going too fast and vomiting after eating.
But even with this short time, on weekends when we reduce to 3 meals sometimes happens. Not really regular this last month but it happened this last Saturday as the distance between last meal 7pm and next meal 7am was too long ...


----------



## Cully

chillminx said:


> if you mean the bowls with the raised bumps intended for puppies/dogs, they are not the best thing for cats as they do cause something called "whisker fatigue". It is better to feed smaller meals more often, so that cats or kittens don't get so hungry between meals and bolt their food. And as a result of too much gastric acid in the tummy they regurgitate their food after eating. I always feed kittens 5 or 6 times a day as they only have little tummies. Adult cats get fed 4 times a day, including food left overnight.


Ooh I'm glad I read this. Thanks chillminx, I've been wondering how often I should be feeding Misty at 2.5 yrs now. She only wants small meals so I feed 4 times. Plus I leave something overnight but she doesn't always want it.
It's good to know I'm doing it right.


----------



## baubbles

Viviane simao said:


> My babies arrive from Cats protection having whiskas as wet food and was really difficult to change to wet.
> They didn't like natures menu, they accept well Animonda carni kitten (not the rabbit one!!!) and they love Bozita kitten.
> I'm looking for 2 more brands to rotate as they look a little bit bored with Animonda...


My two are not kittens, but they love Miamor Ragout Royal and Animonda Raffeine they are similar in texture to the Bozita. Not sure it they have a kitten versions though.


----------



## SbanR

baubbles said:


> My two are not kittens, but they love Miamor Ragout Royal and Animonda Raffeine they are similar in texture to the Bozita. Not sure it they have a kitten versions though.


Kitten versions are not necessary. That's just a marketing ploy


----------



## chillminx

Viviane simao said:


> OMG. Never heard of this before.
> I feed my babies 4 times a day really small portions (they are 5,5 months) as they were going too fast and vomiting after eating.
> But even with this short time, on weekends when we reduce to 3 meals sometimes happens. Not really regular this last month but it happened this last Saturday as the distance between last meal 7pm and next meal 7am was too long ...


Yes, 12 hours between meals is too long a gap for a kitten. It is also too long a gap for an adult cat to go without food, unless the cat goes outdoors and can catch mice to supplement their diet. Research has shown that a cat living in the wild (e.g. a feral) and feeding themselves, would hunt as often as 8 different times a day.

It is therefore best if we try and mimic that same kind of frequency in the feeding schedules we make for our own cats, i.e. small but frequent meals. The last meal of the day should be supper, fed at bedtime so with a full tummy the cat (or kitten) will be more likely to sleep through the night.

If you are concerned the kittens eat their meals too fast, I would try giving them each a flat plate, a bit bigger than a tea plate, the size sometimes called a dessert plate, or snack plate (about 7 inches diameter). Spread the food over the whole plate, and it will slow the kittens down in the pace they eat. Also don't feed them side by side as it is quite possible they are bolting their food as a way of making sure the other kitten doesn't get it. So give them their own feeding spots at opposite sides of the room, or one on the floor and one on a table, shelf or worktop.

When you're going to be out for hours at a time it's a good idea to leave food in a timed autofeeder. Set it to open about 5 hrs after their last meal. This make is very reliable, I have had mine for 25 yrs and it is still going strong!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cat-Mate-C...-3&keywords=cat+mate+c20+automatic+pet+feeder


----------



## eilidh429

Thank you for this thread! My 1 year old cat had a blocked bladder in December and since then have done so much research into what to feed him to try and minimize the risk of it happening again. He's currently on Lily's Kitchen wet food but he's a fussy little thing and it's expensive for something he will sometimes eat/not eat!
Just done my first Zooplus order and gone for Yarrah pate, Almo mousse, Miamor pate and some Bozita chunks (normally refuses chunks so we shall see!)
Thanks again


----------



## Viviane simao

baubbles said:


> My two are not kittens, but they love Miamor Ragout Royal and Animonda Raffeine they are similar in texture to the Bozita. Not sure it they have a kitten versions though.


 Hey thanks for your answer!
I was checking feeding guides and they are quite different in all 3 brands.
Some ask for 210g day and other 300g day what makes a little bit pricey.
Not sure I'm doing it right but I'm feeding my babies half dry half wet.
Yes I know all the issues regarding to wet but my cats drink quite a good amount of water, they LOVE DRY (we are using applaws grain free kitten) and I need something more handy on a day by day basis.
I'm giving half portioning of the wet what is about 120-140 g day (bozita kitten or Animonda carni kitten) plus 30g dry.
Is this a good balance?
I'm giving dry as a reward after they eat the wet (5g after every meal) and I put always 2 grams on top of wet...
Any other brands with same Bozita texture I could try????

Thanks


----------



## Quartermass

I'm not sure if it's already been said but Lily's Kitchen foil trays are 85g in size, but the nutritional information their website is given for 100g.


----------



## KoolK

I've seen recently that zooplus has been adding a lot of new cat food in pouch form.

But I don't know which ones are the best in terms of meat content / quality.

What complete wet food pouches do you feed your cat?

Thank you


----------



## Quartermass

I'm trying to get a bit of a spreadsheet going with some of this food on it. It's stalled as I've been ill and can't be bothered but I will restart it soon. If they do decent pouches I want to add them, and I've only added a few things not on the original list.

If you list the pouches you're interested in then I'll add them and check to see if they're suitable or not.


----------



## KoolK

Quartermass said:


> I'm trying to get a bit of a spreadsheet going with some of this food on it. It's stalled as I've been ill and can't be bothered but I will restart it soon. If they do decent pouches I want to add them, and I've only added a few things not on the original list.
> 
> If you list the pouches you're interested in then I'll add them and check to see if they're suitable or not.


I'm sorry, but I'm actually looking for advice on the 'good pouches' haha 
If you do find some / know of any on zooplus / anywhere else do let me know please.

Thank you


----------



## Quartermass

Yes - I'm happy to tell you which ones I think are good and which ones aren't. I don't know what pouches they've added though.


----------



## KoolK

Quartermass said:


> Yes - I'm happy to tell you which ones I think are good and which ones aren't. I don't know what pouches they've added though.


Oh okay
Which ones are good please?
Thank you


----------



## KoolK

KoolK said:


> Oh okay
> Which ones are good please?
> Thank you


It doesn't have to be pouches
I've also heard some trays are good in terms of meat quality.
If you know of any trays / pouches do let me know. I'm desperate.

Thank you all


----------



## Quartermass

Ok if you're desperate I won't have the spreadsheet done any time quick so I'll go away now and see if I can do something with it to give you an idea of trays or pouches. 

I take it you're looking for single use convenient foods for your cat rather than packs which you'd have to split, store and measure?


----------



## KoolK

Quartermass said:


> Ok if you're desperate I won't have the spreadsheet done any time quick so I'll go away now and see if I can do something with it to give you an idea of trays or pouches.
> 
> I take it you're looking for single use convenient foods for your cat rather than packs which you'd have to split, store and measure?


I was referring to anyone else who can help me.
Please don't rush because of me, take your time. 
Yes, I prefer single use food as it's much better for me personally (personal reasons) and I think my cat would prefer it knowing her 

Thank you


----------



## chillminx

@KoolK

Hi KK, I hope you and Snowy are well. 

I feed my cats some of the Zooplus pouches at times for convenience sake. But I'm sure you're aware it's a more expensive way to feed your cat than from tins.

These are the pouches I feed, which are good quality :

Catz Finefood pouches - mine like the Game recipe (aka Wild), the Chicken & Pheasant and the Lamb & Rabbit

Feringa pouches - mine like the Rabbit & Turkey

Leonardo pouches - Pure chicken recipe

Concept for Life for sterilised cats - occasionally for a change

Miamor Ragout Royale in jelly - Rabbit recipe or Chicken recipe - occasionally. The recipes in jelly are all grain free and beef free.


----------



## Nutty15

With only one cat I find buying the larger tins more awkward, particularly as I have found that my cat likes a variety of textures & flavours each & every meal - I am lucky that I have found she can tolerate this well. Some of it will depend on your budget of course...I don't know about new ones as such as we have found a rotation of foods that we stick to, but I would look at Miamor Ragout Royal in jelly & the Concept for Life (I bought the Sensitive version; we also like the Miamor Pate Pouches, Animonda von Feinsten for neutered cats or Miamor Fine Fillets. You ideally want grain-free, no added sugar, single proteins & avoiding 'by-products'; pate & jelly options are best, not gravy or 'sauce'. Hope that helps.


----------



## Kesai

I have purchased though I have not introduced all of them yet

Animonda Carny
GranataPet
Macs
and Grau Grain-Free

Aside from Macs I am pretty much following the list


----------



## chillminx

Kesai said:


> I have purchased though I have not introduced all of them yet
> 
> Animonda Carny
> GranataPet
> Macs
> and Grau Grain-Free
> 
> Aside from Macs I am pretty much following the list


Macs wasn't being sold by Zooplus back in 2017 when Erenya put together the list for us. ZP began selling it around 18 mths ago as I recall. It's a good food and popular with my cats.


----------



## Kesai

It is the first food my kitten tried when she moved in with us and she really likes it =)


----------



## SbanR

Kesai said:


> It is the first food my kitten tried when she moved in with us and she really likes it =)


Wild Freedom is another good brand


----------



## Kesai

SbanR said:


> Wild Freedom is another good brand


I will check it out =)


----------



## Dai

Chippers said:


> So for calculating your cats daily calorie intake, the current 'accepted' calculation comes from the NRC and is based on a normal cat (overweight/underweight would be slightly different). So first you need to calculate your cat's metabolic bodyweight (I will use a 5kg cat as an example):
> 
> =5^0.711 = 3.14027 - the little triangle is on all calculators (or a version of it)
> 
> Then you calculate the intake needed by x ing by 77.6
> 
> =3.14027 x 77.6 = *243.685*
> 
> This gives you the calories per day.
> 
> Then to calculate how much food (I will pick Thrive complete tuna and salmon), first you divide by 100 to give calories per gram..
> 
> =73.45/100 = 0.7345
> 
> Then you simply divide the calories needed by calories per gram:
> 
> = 243.685/0.7345 = *331.77 or 332g per day.
> *
> As the thrive comes in 75g tins you would need about 4 and a half tins a day for a 5kg cat.
> 
> Looking at some feeding requirements they do tend to overestimate!
> 
> Hope that helps


Thank you very much this info is very helpful.


----------



## Chris.

Useful thread! Just last week and compile a spread sheet of the dry foods on Zooplus, listing their breakdown, price per kg etc..


----------



## VinceChanel

We're giving our ragdolls kittens a mix of wet and dry, due to the cost of wet food.

But at least 2/3rd's come from wet food. 

They are 13 and 15 weeks old. Grown up on dry food from the breeders and they are loving wet food now and barerly touches the dry food we give them anymore.

What's a good budget wet food?

We'll add about 10-30g of applaws dry food daily.


----------



## SbanR

VinceChanel said:


> We're giving our ragdolls kittens a mix of wet and dry, due to the cost of wet food.
> 
> But at least 2/3rd's come from wet food.
> 
> They are 13 and 15 weeks old. Grown up on dry food from the breeders and they are loving wet food now and barerly touches the dry food we give them anymore.
> 
> What's a good budget wet food?
> 
> We'll add about 10-30g of applaws dry food daily.


Smilla, Animonda Carny but they are quite offal heavy so introduce slowly otherwise your kittens might have the squits!


----------



## VinceChanel

Th


SbanR said:


> Smilla, Animonda Carny but they are quite offal heavy so introduce slowly otherwise your kittens might have the squits!


Thank you! Smilla it is.

Where can I find information regarding their daily needed calories?

We'll continue to mix dry and wet. They don't mind the crunch when mixed with wet but they are a little picky when it's only dry so we avoid that.

We'll mix applaws kitten chicken (dry) with smillas chicken and veal. Ragdoll kittens approx 1.1kg and 1.3-1.5kg.


----------



## Chris.

We feed Grau, its one of the cheaper ones too but pretty good quality. If you can, get some trial packs. We tried loads! Grau, Animonda and others. Eventually realised the only one they'd eat was one of the flavours of Grau


----------



## Dai

Our Charlie gets Thrive and Wilkinson own brand tuna in a pouch . He also gets a mix of Thrive biscuits. I'm positive the Royal Caning use to give him the runs. He's been 100% since we switched to the Thrive biscuits.


----------



## chillminx

VinceChanel said:


> Th
> 
> Thank you! Smilla it is.
> 
> Where can I find information regarding their daily needed calories?
> We'll continue to mix dry and wet. They don't mind the crunch when mixed with wet but they are a little picky when it's only dry so we avoid that.
> We'll mix applaws kitten chicken (dry) with smillas chicken and veal. Ragdoll kittens approx 1.1kg and 1.3-1.5kg.


Dry food is not designed to be mixed with wet food. Most manufacturers state this on their kibble packets or websites. Only mix dry food with wet if you are certain it will all be eaten up within an hour or so and not left sitting about for hours at a time.

The reason is that dry food contains bacteria and fungus which become activated when it is made wet or damp. The longer it sits around wet or damp the more the bacteria levels will rise.

Dry food is very high in calories, especially carbohydrates (which cats do not need) and fats (which cats need for energy, but not at the high levels found in dry food). If you want to feed some dry food it is best to measure out an exact portion, according to the instructions on the packet, and feed it as one of the kittens' 4 or 5 meals a day. That way you are less likely to end up with overweight adult cats.

Wet food is different. The good quality makes are high in meat protein (good for building strong muscles) and low in carbs, with moderate fats.The main ingredient in wet food is _*moisture*_ which cats need plenty of, but ideally they need it within their food as cats (being of desert descent) are not designed to be good drinkers of water (unlike dogs and many other animals).

Studies have shown that cats fed a wet food diet consistently get higher level of fluids in their diets than cats fed a dry food diet (who drink water).

I always let my kittens eat as much *wet *food as they want, and have not had a problem with overweight kittens. They have high energy needs when they are growing fast, as your two are at their age.


----------



## VinceChanel

chillminx said:


> Dry food is not designed to be mixed with wet food. Most manufacturers state this on their kibble packets or websites. Only mix dry food with wet if you are certain it will all be eaten up within an hour or so and not left sitting about for hours at a time.
> 
> The reason is that dry food contains bacteria and fungus which become activated when it is made wet or damp. The longer it sits around wet or damp the more the bacteria levels will rise.
> 
> Dry food is very high in calories, especially carbohydrates (which cats do not need) and fats (which cats need for energy, but not at the high levels found in dry food). If you want to feed some dry food it is best to measure out an exact portion, according to the instructions on the packet, and feed it as one of the kittens' 4 or 5 meals a day. That way you are less likely to end up with overweight adult cats.
> 
> Wet food is different. The good quality makes are high in meat protein (good for building strong muscles) and low in carbs, with moderate fats.The main ingredient in wet food is _*moisture*_ which cats need plenty of, but ideally they need it within their food as cats (being of desert descent) are not designed to be good drinkers of water (unlike dogs and many other animals).
> 
> Studies have shown that cats fed a wet food diet consistently get higher level of fluids in their diets than cats fed a dry food diet (who drink water).
> 
> I always let my kittens eat as much *wet *food as they want, and have not had a problem with overweight kittens. They have high energy needs when they are growing fast, as your two are at their age.


Thank you for this excellent response! I'll look over the options. Most likely it'll be wet food during the 4/5 meals we give and the last before we go to sleep will be dry so it can stay over night if they don't eat it all.


----------



## laziz

*10 Mistakes That Shorten Your Pet's Life*


----------



## chillminx

laziz said:


> *10 Mistakes That Shorten Your Pet's Life*


What evidence do you have from scientific studies that a raw meat diet is "bad" for cats?


----------



## Milo’s mum

My oh my! We had the first delivery of the good stuff. Bozita and Amonida. 
Bozita first try did no go well on the back end. :Troll Will take a break now.


----------



## VinceChanel

We recently got home Bozita and Smilla, one of the kittens totally refuse both meanwhile the other eats literally everything we've ever tried to give him.

Could anyone recommend a decently priced food that has plenty of sauce? That's what gets my primadonna girl to eat, she loves Sheba but that's too expensive in the long run.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Milo's mum said:


> My oh my! We had the first delivery of the good stuff. Bozita and Amonida.
> Bozita first try did no go well on the back end. :Troll Will take a break now.


Have you tried Bozita again? I started mine on it Saturday and they LOVE it, no change in poo from Tetley, and Kenco has gone from tending towards looser poos to more solid normal ones! Weird, but good weird!

ETA just after I wrote this Tetley did a soft smelly poop! :Hilarious Definitely not as bad as the Smilla poo though:Yuck


----------



## Milo’s mum

Tetley&Kenco said:


> Have you tried Bozita again? I started mine on it Saturday and they LOVE it, no change in poo from Tetley, and Kenco has gone from tending towards looser poos to more solid normal ones! Weird, but good weird!
> 
> ETA just after I wrote this Tetley did a soft smelly poop! :Hilarious Definitely not as bad as the Smilla poo though:Yuck


Bozita - We had a break from it for about 2 weeks. Started again about 10 days ago. Milo likes it a lot. The poo was again on the soft side but certainly not runny. I just ordered more of it as he likes it, both kitten and adult variety. I like the packs and size. 190g is for breakfast.
Animonda - he did not even take a bite. My dog ate the whole lot.
We are also trying Feringa this time - will share the results.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Milo's mum said:


> Bozita - We had a break from it for about 2 weeks. Started again about 10 days ago. Milo likes it a lot. The poo was again on the soft side but certainly not runny. I just ordered more of it as he likes it, both kitten and adult variety. I like the packs and size. 190g is for breakfast.
> Animonda - he did not even take a bite. My dog ate the whole lot.
> We are also trying Feringa this time - will share the results.


Mine are doing quite well on it, I gave them a couple of days break after the slightly sloppy poos, then started again and weaned then up, they've not been on 390g (one pack) between then per day for the last 3 days, they each had a slightly soft poo yesterday but all the rest have been ok. The love the jelly ones the most! Just bought more of them! I'm aiming for 1.5 of the 390g packs a day, plus a lilys between them, and keeping on a couple of Felix kitten AGAIL for now!


----------



## Milo’s mum

I do not have patience for introducing foods slowly. Never had even with my children.
I am offering - if it is eaten, good. If not - we can try again.

Milo eats at least 5 different brands now - Nature’s menu, Hi Life, Bozita, Sainsbury’s Taste the difference, M&S cat food.

What he or I rejected is Animonda, Whiskas, Waitrose, Felix, Royal Canin, James welbeloved, Purina. Applaws,Lily’s.

We tried them all and the most ridiculous one was some fish combination with tomatoes and spinach. That was the only one with “serious” consequences.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Milo's mum said:


> I do not have patience for introducing foods slowly. Never had even with my children.
> I am offering - if it is eaten, good. If not - we can try again.
> 
> Milo eats at least 5 different brands now - Nature's menu, Hi Life, Bozita, Sainsbury's Taste the difference, M&S cat food.
> 
> What he or I rejected is Animonda, Whiskas, Waitrose, Felix, Royal Canin, James welbeloved, Purina. Applaws,Lily's.
> 
> We tried them all and the most ridiculous one was some fish combination with tomatoes and spinach. That was the only one with "serious" consequences.


I understand what you mean! I tend to give one pouch and see if any of them like it, if 2 cats eat some they would only eat half each or less (about 2 teaspoons). If they don't eat it, I don't offer it again, and donate to my local cat rescue. If they like it, I might offer 2 pouches the next day, for one of their meals but give them their other preferred foods the next time. It seems quite wasteful to give 1 teaspoon a day from a whole can, then see them reject the rest the next day because it has been in the fridge!

Mine eat Catessy, Catz Finefood, Meowing Heads and Wellness mainly, with some Schesir or Applaws for lunch times.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

Milo's mum said:


> I do not have patience for introducing foods slowly. Never had even with my children.
> I am offering - if it is eaten, good. If not - we can try again.
> 
> Milo eats at least 5 different brands now - Nature's menu, Hi Life, Bozita, Sainsbury's Taste the difference, M&S cat food.
> 
> What he or I rejected is Animonda, Whiskas, Waitrose, Felix, Royal Canin, James welbeloved, Purina. Applaws,Lily's.
> 
> We tried them all and the most ridiculous one was some fish combination with tomatoes and spinach. That was the only one with "serious" consequences.


I wasn't being very patient before but after some not so nice consequences I slowed down!

Mine rejected when I tried to change from Felix kitten AGAIL to regular adult Felix, apparently adult Felix is completely different and inedible. They also have been rejecting Catch Of The Day flavour of Lily's but like the other flavours I have. They LOVED Smilla, but their bowels did not...

Mine are definitely lacking in brand variety! Today 60% Bozita (three different flavours), 30% Felix (two flavours) and 10% Lily's


----------



## chillminx

@Milo's Mum - I usually recommend slow & gradual introduction of new foods (a little a time, and observe the litter tray output) for cats who are known to have a sensitive bowel (or IBD - as 2 of my boys do).

Many an owner whose cat has a sensitive digestion has found this is a safe way to avoid triggering diarrhoea again. Diarrhoea, which in some cases, has been chronic and intractable in the past.

For people whose cats have a cast iron stomach then of course there is no need to be so careful - if one doesn't want to be. 

One of my boys has a very robust digestion and when I want to add a food into his rotation I just go ahead and give him a small dishful of it and see if he likes it. With my 2 girls I do more or less the same. Though their digestions are not quite as robust as the cat's to whom I previously referred. .

But as I say, it is to those forum members whose cats have digestive issues, (diarrhoea or vomiting, or both) who post for advice about food that I suggest a slow introduction of a new food. It works well in many cases too. But of course no-one needs to take notice of my advice if they don't like it. LOL


----------



## PatrikSelin

How do I count carbs? What is the correct formula?


----------



## chillminx

PatrikSelin said:


> How do I count carbs? What is the correct formula?


For wet food:

Add together the amounts given in the analysis of ingredients,
e.g.
Crude Protein: 12%
Crude Fat : 2.0%
Crude Fibre: 1.5%
Moisture: 80%
Ash : 3%

To calculate the carb content deduct the total from 100 :- so the formula is 100 - (12 + 2 + 1.5 + 80 + 3) = 1.5%. Therefore, the food's carbs would be 1.5%

For dry food:
e.g.
Crude Protein: 38%
Crude Fat: 8.5%
Crude Fibre : 4.3%
Moisture : 12%
Ash : 6%

To calculate the carb content: 100 - (38 + 8.5 + 4.3 + 12 + 6) = 31.2%

Comparing the carb content of dry and wet foods is impossible due to their different moisture contents. To correct for this, convert the result into a "dry matter" basis, like this:

Take the percentage moisture content and subtract it from 100. This is the percentage dry matter for the food. Next divide the nutrient percentage by the percentage dry matter and multiply by 100. The resulting number is the nutrient percentage on a dry matter basis.

Example for dry food:
The moisture content of the example above was 12% and the calculated percentage carbs was 31.2%. To calculate the food's carb level on a dry matter basis, it would be:
100 - 12 = 88 and then 31.2 divided by 88 x 100 = 35.4%.

The wet food carbs on a dry matter basis (in the example of wet food contents I gave above) would be :
100 - 80 = 20, and 1.5 divided by 20 x 100 = 7.5.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

chillminx said:


> For wet food:
> 
> Add together the amounts given in the analysis of ingredients,
> e.g.
> Crude Protein: 12%
> Crude Fat : 2.0%
> Crude Fibre: 1.5%
> Moisture: 80%
> Ash : 3%
> 
> To calculate the carb content deduct the total from 100 :- so the formula is 100 - (12 + 2 + 1.5 + 80 + 3) = 1.5%. Therefore, the food's carbs would be 1.5%
> 
> For dry food:
> e.g.
> Crude Protein: 38%
> Crude Fat: 8.5%
> Crude Fibre : 4.3%
> Moisture : 12%
> Ash : 6%
> 
> To calculate the carb content: 100 - (38 + 8.5 + 4.3 + 12 + 6) = 31.2%
> 
> Comparing the carb content of dry and wet foods is impossible due to their different moisture contents. To correct for this, convert the result into a "dry matter" basis, like this:
> 
> Take the percentage moisture content and subtract it from 100. This is the percentage dry matter for the food. Next divide the nutrient percentage by the percentage dry matter and multiply by 100. The resulting number is the nutrient percentage on a dry matter basis.
> 
> Example for dry food:
> The moisture content of the example above was 12% and the calculated percentage carbs was 31.2%. To calculate the food's carb level on a dry matter basis, it would be:
> 100 - 12 = 88 and then 31.2 divided by 88 x 100 = 35.4%.
> 
> The wet food carbs on a dry matter basis (in the example of wet food contents I gave above) would be :
> 100 - 80 = 20, and 1.5 divided by 20 x 100 = 7.5.





chillminx said:


> For wet food:
> 
> Add together the amounts given in the analysis of ingredients,
> e.g.
> Crude Protein: 12%
> Crude Fat : 2.0%
> Crude Fibre: 1.5%
> Moisture: 80%
> Ash : 3%
> 
> To calculate the carb content deduct the total from 100 :- so the formula is 100 - (12 + 2 + 1.5 + 80 + 3) = 1.5%. Therefore, the food's carbs would be 1.5%
> 
> For dry food:
> e.g.
> Crude Protein: 38%
> Crude Fat: 8.5%
> Crude Fibre : 4.3%
> Moisture : 12%
> Ash : 6%
> 
> To calculate the carb content: 100 - (38 + 8.5 + 4.3 + 12 + 6) = 31.2%
> 
> Comparing the carb content of dry and wet foods is impossible due to their different moisture contents. To correct for this, convert the result into a "dry matter" basis, like this:
> 
> Take the percentage moisture content and subtract it from 100. This is the percentage dry matter for the food. Next divide the nutrient percentage by the percentage dry matter and multiply by 100. The resulting number is the nutrient percentage on a dry matter basis.
> 
> Example for dry food:
> The moisture content of the example above was 12% and the calculated percentage carbs was 31.2%. To calculate the food's carb level on a dry matter basis, it would be:
> 100 - 12 = 88 and then 31.2 divided by 88 x 100 = 35.4%.
> 
> The wet food carbs on a dry matter basis (in the example of wet food contents I gave above) would be :
> 100 - 80 = 20, and 1.5 divided by 20 x 100 = 7.5.


Out of interest what is it then that makes things like Felix bad? I've been assuming high carb content, but calculating it the Felix Kitten AGAIL has only 2.5% carbs in which is not much as far as I am aware. So what in it makes it not good for cats?


----------



## chillminx

Tetley&Kenco said:


> Out of interest what is it then that makes things like Felix bad? I've been assuming high carb content, but calculating it the Felix Kitten AGAIL has only 2.5% carbs in which is not much as far as I am aware. So what in it makes it not good for cats?


You're right, it is not really the carb content in Felix that makes it a less good food, it is because it contains a high percentage of vegetable protein in place of meat protein (which is done to save money in the manufacturing process). Cats are not able to digest vegetable protein properly because they lack the right enzyme in their digestive system. They need meat (or fish) as their source of protein.

I wrote to Purina some years ago asking for the percentage of veg protein in Felix and they refused to tell me, because it is "commercially sensitive information". I replied saying that as they were unwilling to be transparent about the contents I assumed the percentage of veg protein is high! They did not reply.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

chillminx said:


> You're right, it is not really the carb content in Felix that makes it a less good food, it is because it contains a high percentage of vegetable protein in place of meat protein (which is done to save money in the manufacturing process). Cats are not able to digest vegetable protein properly because they lack the right enzyme in their digestive system. They need meat (or fish) as their source of protein.
> 
> I wrote to Purina some years ago asking for the percentage of veg protein in Felix and they refused to tell me, because it is "commercially sensitive information". I replied saying that as they were unwilling to be transparent about the contents I assumed the percentage of veg protein is high! They did not reply.


Thanks for the information!

Any chance you know any more on the topic? Just for my interest and education! Which enzyme is it that cats lack? How are plant proteins different from animal proteins?

I have fairly good physiology knowledge and a good biochemistry background but I have never studied plants, and only briefly studied cat physiology many years ago.

To my knowledge a protein is a chain of amino acids and enzymes required for digestion are proteases. Is there a specific way amino acids in plants are arranged that requires a unique protease? It's not something that was covered in my studies, as far as I was aware humans have a protease enzyme which can cleave apart amino acids in a chain, regardless of how that chain is ordered. I assumed it would be the same for cats? What makes them different?

(sorry for the in depth questions, biochemistry and physiology interest me so always intrigued about these topics)


----------



## chillminx

@Tetley&Kenco - I agree it is a fascinating subject, but with your educational background I am sure you are far more knowledgeable about such things than me! 

I studied Biology (human and animal) only as far as GCSE O Level, and loved it, but sadly that was as far as my formal education in that particular subject went, i.e it was not one of my A level subjects. !.

But I've always been very interested in nutrition, partly because I have a number of food allergies myself, and have to follow a F.O.D.M.A.P. diet to stay well. Also, because over the many years I've lived with cats, some of them have had digestive problems of their own.

Some vegetable ingredients provide almost no biologically available nutrition to carnivores, and some are also ingredients that can aggravate or trigger gastrointestinal disorders, such as e.g. kale, spinach, cauliflower, green beans, lentils, split peas).

Legumes such as beans, chickpeas etc contain oligosaccharides needing a specific hepatic enzyme to digest (sorry I don't recall the name of the enzyme). As I understand it, from what I have read in the past, a cat has either none of the required enzyme [or has very low quantities of it], due to their evolution as low-carb eating carnivores.

This interesting article from NCBI explains it much better than I could (though glancing through it it seems to conclude that cats can adapt - in some cases- to obtaining nutrients from vegetables in their diets. ) I would be interested in your comments on it:-

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5753635/


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

@chillminx

thanks for the information 

I'll have a read of the article later and see if I can work it out precisely! I studied biochemistry through out university (but it's been a few years since I did it in detail) and I loved it so I'm always interested to read up more


----------



## chillminx

@Tetley&Kenco - you studied biochemistry throughout Uni - wow, impressive!  I shall look forward to your comments, hun. 

p.s. I actually wanted a career in pharmaceutical research, but my parents steered me in another direction. LOL.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

chillminx said:


> @Tetley&Kenco - you studied biochemistry throughout Uni - wow, impressive!  I shall look forward to your comments, hun.
> 
> p.s. I actually wanted a career in pharmacy, but my parents steered me in another direction. LOL.


I did quite intense biochemistry for the first two years of university, and then studied for a further 5 years of which I went over the biochemistry from my first 2 years a lot but didn't learn a significant amount of new biochemistry.

That's really sad that your parents steered you away from what you wanted to do  I hope you enjoyed the career anyway despite it not being your first choice!


----------



## PatrikSelin

> Bozita - Chunks in Jelly
> 370g Tetrapaks
> £2.70/Kg
> Chicken: *3.12% Carbs*


protein 7.5 %
fat 5.0 %
fibre 0.5 %
ash 2.0 %
moisture 83.0 %

100 - (7.5 + 5.0 + 0.5 + 2 + 83) = 2
2 / 17 x 100 = 11,76

Did I make a mistake?


----------



## chillminx

@PatrikSelin - I get the same result as you. It's possible (probable) the ratios of the ingredients in the Bozita food have been changed slightly by the manufacturers, since the original list was posted here over 2 and half years ago in 2017. Bozita has always been a low carb food, but now it is slightly lower.


----------



## Milo’s mum

I am excited to share the marvel of good diet.
Some of you might know that we also have a 15 years old lady Yorkshire terrier, called Ashley.
She was becoming bored old lady, sleeping all day. She has cataracts, part deafness, overweight, skin tumours and very fussy with her food. 
Now, Milo is most annoying to her. Occasionally he bite plays, he eats her food. He claimed her bed. So initially Ashley got jealous. She would eat Milo’s food at every opportunity. Her appetite improved drastically.
Nowadays: they also eat side by side, by choice. She never cried of pain when he play bites her. They now exchange beds in a rota.
After reading here about wet food we completely switched both Milo and Ashley to wet food. Ashley lost weigh due to wet diet. She is now not exclusively sleeping. She does not plan on dying anymore. She is more energetic.
We booked her for teeth cleaning despite her vet saying “ Oh, she is too old”. She was too old for the last 4 years, man! They were telling her she does not have good prognosis for the last 4 years due to skin tumours. 
I am happy for her! Sometimes little annoyance makes miracles. She is my lovely old dog.


----------



## Tetley&Kenco

I’m trying my two on Smilla again.... count down is on to smelly poos! I hope now they’re a bit older they do better on it! They do love the taste!

They seem to become bored of foods very quickly, I think I’m going to need maybe five in rotation to keep them interested! Is that normal???

If they’re ok with Smilla they will be having Smilla, Bozita, Lily’s and Felix AGAIL kitten (although I will try get them on to adult at some point)... might have to add in a fifth for them though! 

Someone mentioned somewhere that there was a not too horrendous Sainsbury’s own brand wet food? Any idea which one?


----------



## SbanR

Tetley&Kenco said:


> I'm trying my two on Smilla again.... count down is on to smelly poos! I hope now they're a bit older they do better on it! They do love the taste!
> 
> They seem to become bored of foods very quickly, I think I'm going to need maybe five in rotation to keep them interested! Is that normal???
> 
> If they're ok with Smilla they will be having Smilla, Bozita, Lily's and Felix AGAIL kitten (although I will try get them on to adult at some point)... might have to add in a fifth for them though!
> 
> Someone mentioned somewhere that there was a not too horrendous Sainsbury's own brand wet food? Any idea which one?


Sainsbury's Delicious Recipes


----------



## Calee91

Hi everyone. I am interested in improving my kitty's diet, she was on whiskas wet and dry Royal canin at the rescue we got her from 6 weeks ago so kept to that, I started to introduce ava nutrition wet food pouches (pets at home) however she definitely prefers the whiskas flavours... 
Which wet food would you recommend I switch to? 
I've worked out the kcal /day for her and is 226. She did have a period of blood in her poo when introducing the ava (grain free) wet food so it will be a very slow Introduction


----------



## chillminx

Hello @Calee91 -

I recommend Blink pouches from Tesco, or from pet stores such as Pets at Home e.g. HiLife Chicken One, Natures Menu, Country Hunter, Wainwrights pouches and tins, Lily's Kitchen, Little Big Paw, Miaowing Heads, Wellness Core.

Or if you are happy to buy online from Zooplus. have a look at the list of good foods at the beginning of this thread. Choose foods less than 10% carbs. Foods for sensitive tummies such as Macs Mono protein tinned food, Miamor Sensitive trays, Animonda Vom Feinsten for Neutered Cats (or the Kitten one if she less than 6 mths old)


----------



## Calee91

Thank you for the help, she is 3 years old. Have you any recommendations for dry food as I work all day and she likes to snack on kibble (I don't have an automatic feeder just yet)


----------



## chillminx

Calee91 said:


> Thank you for the help, she is 3 years old. Have you any recommendations for dry food as I work all day and she likes to snack on kibble (I don't have an automatic feeder just yet)


Dry foods are higher in carbs than is healthy for cats. The cat's natural diet - in the wild - is very low in carbs (only 1% or 2%). Dry foods contain as much as 35% carbs. Snacking on dry food all day is not healthy for cats. It is healthier for them to have set meals, so their digestive system can rest between meals.

If you want to feed any dry food it is best to measure out enough for one meal and serve it as one of her meals.. The instructions on the pack will tell you how much dry to feed for a whole day for an adult cat, when the cat is on 100% dry food. Divide that figure by the number of times you feed her a day and feed one of her meals as dry. I think you might be surprised how little dry food that amounts to.

The only dry food I can suggest is Thrive Premium Plus because it's lower in carbs than most makes of dry. But it's still higher in carbs than wet food.


----------



## Calee91

@chillminx thanks for the advice, I had been giving her 20g dry food to eat in the day, the calculation worked out as 18g so that was useful! I think I need to invest in an automatic feeder. But first I will slowly introduce the wet food the previous post mentioned


----------



## JD79

Hi everyone. Sorry to bother but has anyone experience zooplus order lost by yodel company? They marked my delivery as delivered, which is not true, was signed by someone name Charlie- zooplus sent me a screenshot of the signature and the place where it supposes to be delivered, few streets away from me by the way. They asked me to check it, which was some random people houses. Stupid enough I sent my husband to check it and surprise surprise no one seen my parcel. This is so annoying... Any idea about what to do?


----------



## ChaosCat

JD79 said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry to bother but has anyone experience zooplus order lost by yodel company? They marked my delivery as delivered, which is not true, was signed by someone name Charlie- zooplus sent me a screenshot of the signature and the place where it supposes to be delivered, few streets away from me by the way. They asked me to check it, which was some random people houses. Stupid enough I sent my husband to check it and surprise surprise no one seen my parcel. This is so annoying... Any idea about what to do?


It happened to my son, too, with another delivery service. Zooplus simply resent the order.


----------



## JD79

Thank you for your reply


----------



## Calee91

I am thinking of trying wainwrights fish terrine selection as a tester for my cat, the ingredients list look fairly good, however it does not state taurine?? is that noted as 'minerals' or should it be stated seperately?
tia


----------



## chillminx

@JD79 - Yodel did the same thing with one of my Zooplus deliveries some years ago. The recipient (who lived 4 miles away from my house) came home and found my parcel on her doorstep. Luckily she was honest and decent and she brought the parcel to me in her car.

Since then I never use Yodel. Only DPD for Zooplus orders. Our local DPD delivery guy is super reliable.


----------



## JD79

Thank you Chillminx. I will never use Yodel again, this just shows that they can just sign it on someone's behalf and marked as delivered. Thank god they have tracking devices installed now so zooplus has a proof that it was dropped in completely different location. I'm waiting for a reply to my complaint now.


----------



## anotheruser

Are the same names still good for the kitties?
Bozita being the main one I used to use.

I was initially interested in the "95% meat" claim on the front of the packaging but reading more at the Elk / Deer, it said there was 4% in the chunk, which was then mixed with pork, beef maybe. Felt a little let down 

We were also interested in the tetrapak boxes as they're easier to store, get food out of and get rid of compared with tins.

Have come from 8 years of raw feeding - before that I used about 5 brands.
My kitties are pretty okay with swapping foods just like that.


----------



## Raven Stone

WOW! What a great thread 
I'm trying to decide what kitten food to move to!
He's currently on James wellbeloved lamb and turkey but hoping to find something cheaper but better quality...(?)
( would love to try raw one day but not sure about bacteria etc, so for now... )

i feel like my kitten (17wks) isn't particular fussy, but i did move him onto the James well beloved due to skin bumps coming up; im not sure if its the move to grain free or the single meat thats helped. ( although i give him both lamb and turkey each day, so...)

looking @

*Animonda Carny Kitten*
*Smilla Kitten
Feringa Menu Kitten
*
and

*TUNDRA
*
Any suggestions / input would be greatly received


Also; the big tins work out a lot cheaper... but how long do they last once opened? what do other people do? i saw somewhere that you can freeze it?

many thanks xx


----------



## chillminx

Hello @Raven Stone and welcome 

All the foods you mention above are good foods. 

A large tin (400 grams) would be about 2 days worth of food for your kitten, or maybe a bit less than two days. As soon as you open the tin decant it into an airtight plastic box and keep it in the fridge. Every time you feed a meal from the fridge warm the food for 5 or 6 seconds in the microwave and mix well to avoid any dangerous hot spots.

You could freeze half the food, but when I did so my cats refused to eat it after it was defrosted. Your kitty may be less fussy! 

I find mine don't mind eating warmed up food that has been in the fridge for one day. But any longer than that and they refuse it. So evidently it does lose its scent a bit from storage.


----------



## Raven Stone

chillminx said:


> Hello @Raven Stone and welcome
> 
> All the foods you mention above are good foods.
> 
> A large tin (400 grams) would be about 2 days worth of food for your kitten, or maybe a bit less than two days. As soon as you open the tin decant it into an airtight plastic box and keep it in the fridge. Every time you feed a meal from the fridge warm the food for 5 or 6 seconds in the microwave and mix well to avoid any dangerous hot spots.
> 
> You could freeze half the food, but when I did so my cats refused to eat it after it was defrosted. Your kitty may be less fussy!
> 
> I find mine don't mind eating warmed up food that has been in the fridge for one day. But any longer than that and they refuse it. So evidently it does lose its scent a bit from storage.


Bless you so much for replying! i didnt go to bed until gone 5am reading and looking into food! luckily its my day off today haha!

i don't have a microwave :/ may i ask why id do that? is it just preference for the cat or ? As He's eaten half pouches straight from the fridge before...?

Thank you so much for this! My brain really hurts from trying to math and work out which one would be best to go for haha i have dyslexia but for numbers. :Hungover


----------



## chillminx

Ah well, if he will eat food chilled from the fridge then you needn't warm it!  (None of mine will do that, they all want it at room temperature.)


----------



## JD79

Mine is 12 weeks old and she loves Animonda Carny kitten, Bozita kitten but not so much Smilla. My parcel is still missing and zooplus is resolving this with yodel and in the meantime, I wonder.. is it safe to give kitten some food for an adult cat? There are not many options in my local shop except for Whiskas.


----------



## chillminx

Yes, it's fine to give your kitten food for adult cats.  Even Felix or Whiskas will be OK for a few days.


----------



## JD79

Thank you Chillminx! Have a great day X


----------



## JD79

Good morning! I don't know if someone is interested but just to update, if you ever have to be in my situation and have parcel missing by Yodel. The best to contact yodel is via twitter and they respond quite well, it took them few days to officially confirm that my parcel is lost but they did. Also, I can't praise enough costumer service in zooplus, it is one of the best I had to deal with, very quick response from them and they have been in contact with me even on Sunday. I just got confirmation today that they replaced my order and sending my new parcel via dpd. Anyway, have a nice day everyone and watch out for dangerous Glasgow cat food thief.


----------



## Charity

Glad you've got it sorted. I always find Zooplus very good if you've got a problem with an order. I prefer DPD to Yodel


----------



## JD79

Thank you Charity, yeah no more Yodel for me. Have a nice day X


----------



## Jansheff

Asking for a friend  as my cats are all 15/16 and sadly now need renal food. I have always assumed that so called “senior foods” are a marketing gimmick and until mine needed renal, I carried on with Macs, Animonda and Grau. Is there actually any worth in the switch to senior food at 7 or 8 years old, assuming a cat is healthy. Are hey lower calories for less active - what is the supposed advantage?


----------



## Hammystar

What does anyone think of Wilko 'natures best' food? It sounds good but I'm not too good at working out whether it really is as good as claims.


----------



## Svetla

Hello .Are Hi Life Nature's Essentials Cat Food and Miamor grain free ? Thank you


----------



## chillminx

Yes, they are.


----------



## merlin12

[
This list has been so, so helpful with my fussy Oreo, trying to make sure I feed her well. Thank you.


----------



## Raven Stone

Good evening! 
My kitten has been on *Animonda Carny Kitten tins *for a few months now ( i was getting the 400g tins and portioning and it was going well, he seemed to really enjoy it! 
However, he's been away for the last 10 days and is now turning his nose up at it so im on the research again for the next meat to try.

Ive been told he had been given applaws wet whilst away ( high protein guess thats why its so expensive... )

working through your list comparing and weighing it all up. A good quality kitten food is important to me, 
i did like the larger tins as it does work out more cost efficient.... but at the same time... it doesnt matter. 
(but im not sure i can afford applaws... noticed it is on your *Brands/Flavours not listed due to being Complimentary/Supplementary *
what does the complimentary/supplementary mean?)

Don't suppose you have any suggestions?

Thank you

x


----------



## ChaosCat

Raven Stone said:


> Good evening!
> My kitten has been on *Animonda Carny Kitten tins *for a few months now ( i was getting the 400g tins and portioning and it was going well, he seemed to really enjoy it!
> However, he's been away for the last 10 days and is now turning his nose up at it so im on the research again for the next meat to try.
> 
> Ive been told he had been given applaws wet whilst away ( high protein guess thats why its so expensive... )
> 
> working through your list comparing and weighing it all up. A good quality kitten food is important to me,
> i did like the larger tins as it does work out more cost efficient.... but at the same time... it doesnt matter.
> (but im not sure i can afford applaws... noticed it is on your *Brands/Flavours not listed due to being Complimentary/Supplementary *
> what does the complimentary/supplementary mean?)
> 
> Don't suppose you have any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> x


Suggestions are difficult as cats' tastes differ. Annie likes GranataPet, CatzFinefood, Feringa, Grau and Leonardo best from the Zooplus list. She also loves MjaMjam which Zooplus don't offer.

Complementary means that it's not supplemented to the specific needs of cats and so doesn't give the required nutrition if it's the only food. Within a circle of other complete foods it's fine and it can also be supplemented by adding Felini complete or another supplement.


----------



## Raven Stone

ChaosCat said:


> Suggestions are difficult as cats' tastes differ. Annie likes GranataPet, CatzFinefood, Feringa, Grau and Leonardo best from the Zooplus list. She also loves MjaMjam which Zooplus don't offer.
> 
> Complementary means that it's not supplemented to the specific needs of cats and so doesn't give the required nutrition if it's the only food. Within a circle of other complete foods it's fine and it can also be supplemented by adding Felini complete or another supplement.


Thank you so much ! I really appreciate the input. i have some of the ones you mentioned open in tabs so at least i feel i am on the right track !

The whole human grade meat didnt even cross my mind a few months back so i guess that should play a part in selection as well now! 
Thank you so much once again for you reply

x


----------



## Raven Stone

just came across this. its bit old - was curious about Feringa but its not on there.
others however are! thought this to be very good..


----------



## chillminx

Raven Stone said:


> just came across this. its bit old - was curious about Feringa but its not on there.
> others however are! thought this to be very good..


Yes, Hobbs gave us some good guidelines and advice while she was an active forum member. As you say some of the information is no longer up to date (though plenty is still relevant). Now time has also passed since Erenya made her wonderful list for us, and new foods have been marketed since.

We could do with an updated list of all the good foods - it is a rather time-consuming task though. Do you fancy giving it a go?


----------



## Raven Stone

chillminx said:


> Yes, Hobbs gave us some good guidelines and advice while she was an active forum member. As you say some of the information is no longer up to date (though plenty is still relevant). Now time has also passed since Erenya made her wonderful list for us, and new foods have been marketed since.
> 
> We could do with an updated list of all the good foods - it is a rather time-consuming task though. Do you fancy giving it a go?


Ah id love to but i cant grasp numbers, i'm like dyslexic but with numbers.. hard enough comparing daily amounts and costs comparisons. 

meat/offal ratio... no idea how to work that out. but definitely switching from the animonda carny after reading that :/ shame, but there we are guess h'es gone off it anyway so.

So good that she and yourself have taken time to break it all down in the past! this thread is great. im so thankful it exist.

They have *MAC's Cat, Granatapet and Grau on zooplus ( although only small tins in the Grau kitten )*
but the others that she mentioned such as pfotenliebe, petnatur isn't on zooplus and cant seem to find in the uk.

but yeah, its an old list now and could do with an update but least it covers quite a few <3

*
*


----------



## Milo’s mum

Natures Menu is now on Zooplus and on offer. They have 15% off.


----------



## Spangeworthy

So given James Wellbeloved kitten is on here, can I buy it assuming it there has a high meat content and is recommended for kittens?


----------



## chillminx

Spangeworthy said:


> So given James Wellbeloved kitten is on here, can I buy it assuming it there has a high meat content and is recommended for kittens?


Hello and welcome 

The list is of food that has no grains in and fewer than 10% carbs. I wouldn't describe JWB as one of the best foods though as it doesn't have a high meat content (only 35%)

These are the ingredients:

_Lamb:_ Lamb (35%), pea protein, tomato pulp (1%), cassava, potato flakes, sunflower oil, calcium carbonate, linseed, potassium chloride, chicory extract, xylose, cranberry extract (130 mg/kg), yucca extract (50 mg/kg).#

_Turkey _:
Turkey meat (35%), pea protein, tomato pulp (1%), cassava, potato flakes, sunflower oil, linseed oil, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, chicory extract, xylose, cranberry extract (130 mg/kg), yucca extract (50 mg/k

I prefer not to feed my cats xylose (a type of sugar derived from wood) pea protein (indigestible for cats) cassava or potato, as I don't consider them suitable ingredients for cats - with them being obligate carnivores.


----------



## Spangeworthy

This is so helpful thank you. It's such an education reading all this, and discovering how many foods are just full of rubbish!

I've also bought tins of Carny and Feringa kitten food. From what I've read.on here they seem too come recommended with a higher meat content than JWB?

Out of interest is there a kitten food held up as the best one? (I'd rather buy for now than raw food)


----------



## chillminx

Spangeworthy said:


> This is so helpful thank you. It's such an education reading all this, and discovering how many foods are just full of rubbish!
> 
> I've also bought tins of Carny and Feringa kitten food. From what I've read.on here they seem too come recommended with a higher meat content than JWB?
> 
> Out of interest is there a kitten food held up as the best one? (I'd rather buy for now than raw food)


Carny Kitten and Feringa Kitten are both good foods. Grau Gourmet Kitten. Wild Freedom Kitten and Rosie's Farm Kitten are also good makes.

It is good to feed a variety of 3 or 4 makes and flavours, as it ensures all their nutritional needs are met, prevents food boredom, reduces the risk of allergies developing, and stops them being picky about what they will eat. Also, if one of their foods is suddenly unavailable or discontinued, you have other foods they are used to, to fall back on.


----------



## Spangeworthy

chillminx said:


> Carny Kitten and Feringa Kitten are both good foods. Grau Gourmet Kitten. Wild Freedom Kitten and Rosie's Farm Kitten are also good makes.
> 
> It is good to feed a variety of 3 or 4 makes and flavours, as it ensures all their nutritional needs are met, prevents food boredom, reduces the risk of allergies developing, and stops them being picky about what they will eat. Also, if one of their foods is suddenly unavailable or discontinued, you have other foods they are used to, to fall back on.


Amazing thank you! Since you seem so knowledgeable would you think those foods cover nutrition for a kitten? Would you try any pastes or buy kitten milk? Our kitten is 9 weeks old


----------



## bluecordelia

If you get a complete food ie Feringa they you don’t need supplements or milk. Have a look on Zooplus as there are lots of types. A lot are just complimentary foods. 
Just remember a little and often. Wet food for me is always best. I add warm water to most meals as it gets in water . Cats can be very poor drinkers.


----------



## chillminx

Spangeworthy said:


> Amazing thank you! Since you seem so knowledgeable would you think those foods cover nutrition for a kitten? Would you try any pastes or buy kitten milk? Our kitten is 9 weeks old


I agree with BC, if you feed complete good quality foods like the ones I mentioned, you don't need to give her supplements or kitten milk. In fact it would be harmful to give her a vitamin + mineral supplement with a complete food as she would then be getting more than the RDA (recommended daily allowance) of vitamins and minerals,. This would certainly matter with eg. Vitamin A and calcium.

Kitten milk is not necessary. The tendency is for a kitten to fill up on the milk and thus eat less meat. She is better with meat based foods as they help build strong muscles.


----------



## Spangeworthy

Perfect thank you! This is so helpful

Our kitten was previously fed Whiskas by their owner. As I want to give something healthier, would you mix them together to start with...or just start her straight away on.something like Feringa and see if she takes to it?


----------



## bluecordelia

I would mix in a bit of your new one with the old and increase it every day . This way you shouldn’t get an upset tum.


----------



## chillminx

Spangeworthy said:


> Perfect thank you! This is so helpful
> 
> Our kitten was previously fed Whiskas by their owner. As I want to give something healthier, would you mix them together to start with...or just start her straight away on.something like Feringa and see if she takes to it?


Some people (as BC described) like to mix the new food with the old.

I prefer to serve the new food separately. I start with a teaspoonful of new food served on a separate dish alongside the dish of their usual food.

If kitty eats the new food I wait 24 hours to see if there is any adverse reaction e,g. diarrhoea or loose stools. If all is OK I increase the amount of new food in the separate dish, to a flat dessertspoonful. If this is well tolerated then I continue to increase the new food bit by bit, while at the same time decreasing the old food at the same rate. The transfer takes about 4 days in total.

Cats are often naturally suspicious of new foods. If kitty does not eat the new food the first day, throw the sample of new food away after a couple of hours and put a fresh teaspoonful down the next day on a separate dish. Continue with this for 3 days and if she has refused it every day, then move onto another food.


----------



## Spangeworthy

Brilliant thank you! I tried mixing them together and she does seem to eat the new one mixed with Whiskas so it's ok. I think I over did it on the first mix as she did get diarrhoea so have increased the Whiskas and she's back to solid stools.

However is it ok leaving wet food down all day? I give her a big bowl full and it takes her most of the day to eat it. Or should I give smaller amounts do it doesn't get left out?


----------



## chillminx

If she is your only cat you could buy her a movement operated Surefeed pet bowl, so it keeps the food fresher for much longer. Also keeps it safe from flies in the summer.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sure-Petcare-SPBWT-SureFeed-Sealed/dp/B01C49GGC0/ref=sr_1_2?crid=1W5PETXARB67Y&dchild=1&keywords=surefeeder&qid=1587901186&sprefix=surefeeder,aps,140&sr=8-2

If you have other pets (e.g. a dog) you would need the microchip feeder so only the cat can access it:

https://fetch.co.uk/surefeed-microchip-pet-feeder-296478011

Meanwhile I would give her several smaller meals, so the food is fresher when she eats it.


----------



## Rachey

Anyone any thoughts on amazons lifelong grain free wet food?


----------



## OrientalSlave

Rachey said:


> Anyone any thoughts on amazons lifelong grain free wet food?


Can you give a link please


----------



## Rachey

It won't let me post a link because of spam but the ingredients is:


Chicken in jelly: Meat and Animal Derivatives 30% (14% Chicken), Derivatives of Vegetable Origin (0.4% Inulin), Oils and Fats, Minerals, Various Sugars

I know its not going to be one of the best, but for £8 for 28 pouches would this be better than supermarket stuff? I.e. more than 4% listed chicken and grain free?


----------



## chillminx

Rachey said:


> It won't let me post a link because of spam but the ingredients is:
> 
> Chicken in jelly: Meat and Animal Derivatives 30% (14% Chicken), Derivatives of Vegetable Origin (0.4% Inulin), Oils and Fats, Minerals, Various Sugars
> 
> I know its not going to be one of the best, but for £8 for 28 pouches would this be better than supermarket stuff? I.e. more than 4% listed chicken and grain free?


There are added sugars which would put me off buying it. Sure it is very cheap, but there are other inexpensive wet foods available online from Zooplus which contain better ingredients. Have you had a look at all the Zooplus foods at the beginning of this thread?


----------



## SbanR

Rachey said:


> It won't let me post a link because of spam but the ingredients is:
> 
> Chicken in jelly: Meat and Animal Derivatives 30% (14% Chicken), Derivatives of Vegetable Origin (0.4% Inulin), Oils and Fats, Minerals, Various Sugars
> 
> I know its not going to be one of the best, but for £8 for 28 pouches would this be better than supermarket stuff? I.e. more than 4% listed chicken and grain free?


It's not only looking at the ingredients you also have to check the DMA of the different constituents. I think I looked at it a while back. Carb % was high


----------



## Vlad Constantin

Man, if all of those are affiliate links, you are one smart guy! Wish I thought of that!


----------



## ChaosCat

Vlad Constantin said:


> Man, if all of those are affiliate links, you are one smart guy! Wish I thought of that!


They are not affiliate links!


----------



## Silverdoof

Rachey said:


> Anyone any thoughts on amazons lifelong grain free wet food?


My cats won't eat it

The dogs like it & would steal it, altho to be fair they like anything in wet cat food. Not, i might add that they get it


----------



## chillminx

Vlad Constantin said:


> Man, if all of those are affiliate links, you are one smart guy! Wish I thought of that!


I think you may have missed the point of this thread, I assure you it is not a cynical marketing tool as you imply. If it was, it would have long since been removed by the forum moderators.

Many of our members have been buying their cat foods from Zooplus for years. Quite a few of us like to feed low carb wet foods to our cats. One of our members (Erenya) very kindly put together a list for our community, detailing the carb content of the foods we buy (or are considering buying). Erenya gave her time generously to calculating the carb content of all the ZP foods listed and it was done in a spirit of making a helpful contribution to our Pet Forum community. The list has been very helpful to many members. I assure you Erenya is not receiving any financial recompense for her work on this list.

Not everything in life is about making money! There are kind, unselfish people in the world who are willing to share their knowledge and their time to make life easier for others. Thank goodness for such people, they make the world a better place.


----------



## Kira93

Could anyone help me with Concept for Life, please? (Would include a link but won't let me as it thinks I'm spamming.) My cats won't touch Smilla, Bozita, Lily's Kitchen, but love this stuff. I'm sure it's not the best out there, but is it decent enough considering it's one they will actually eat? Thanks


----------



## chillminx

Kira93 said:


> Could anyone help me with Concept for Life, please? (Would include a link but won't let me as it thinks I'm spamming.) My cats won't touch Smilla, Bozita, Lily's Kitchen, but love this stuff. I'm sure it's not the best out there, but is it decent enough considering it's one they will actually eat? Thanks


https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/concept_for_life

Which type and flavour of this food do your cats eat, and can you specify what help you would like please?


----------



## ktyvasilescu

Hi, I have a question and was hoping you could help me. I’m transition my 4.5 month old kitten on Animonda Carny Kitten atm but I’d like to introduce him to other brands as well (GranataPet, Ferringa and Grau). My question is how do I get him used to these foods as well? He had diarrhea the past 2 weeks so been only feeding boiled chicken and I am worried he’d go back to loose stools... Thanks!


----------



## chillminx

ktyvasilescu said:


> Hi, I have a question and was hoping you could help me. I'm transition my 4.5 month old kitten on Animonda Carny Kitten atm but I'd like to introduce him to other brands as well (GranataPet, Ferringa and Grau). My question is how do I get him used to these foods as well? He had diarrhea the past 2 weeks so been only feeding boiled chicken and I am worried he'd go back to loose stools... Thanks!


As kitty has had a recent problem with diarrhoea I would avoid Animonda Carny for now as it is quite high in offal content (e.g. heart) which can be loosening to the bowel.

The other brands you refer to should be OK for him. Only introduce one new food at a time and take several days over it, as follows: In a separate dish put a teaspoonful of the new food, and serve it next to the dish of his usual food. He may sniff it but not eat it, if so, bin it after a few hours and try with a fresh small sample of the new food next day, same method.

Continue with this plan for a few days, until he eats the sample. (Or if he doesn't eat it, give up on that food for now and try another) Once he has eaten the sample of the new food you can gradually increase the amount of it you feed day by day, while at the same time reducing his usual food by the same amount. Keep a watch for loose stools which may indicate the food does not suit his tummy.

Once he is established eating the new food, and enjoying it, and has nice firm stools, you can - after a few weeks - introduce another new food with the same gradual method as above,


----------



## ktyvasilescu

chillminx said:


> As kitty has had a recent problem with diarrhoea I would avoid Animonda Carny for now as it is quite high in offal content (e.g. heart) which can be loosening to the bowel.
> 
> The other brands you refer to should be OK for him. Only introduce one new food at a time and take several days over it, as follows: In a separate dish put a teaspoonful of the new food, and serve it next to the dish of his usual food. He may sniff it but not eat it, if so, bin it after a few hours and try with a fresh small sample of the new food next day, same method.
> 
> Continue with this plan for a few days, until he eats the sample. (Or if he doesn't eat it, give up on that food for now and try another) Once he has eaten the sample of the new food you can gradually increase the amount of it you feed day by day, while at the same time reducing his usual food by the same amount. Keep a watch for loose stools which may indicate the food does not suit his tummy.
> 
> Once he is established eating the new food, and enjoying it, and has nice firm stools, you can - after a few weeks - introduce another new food with the same gradual method as above,


Thank you for your reply!  When is it safe to transition to the first new food as today is the first day the little one ate a full portion of Carny.


----------



## chillminx

ktyvasilescu said:


> Thank you for your reply!  When is it safe to transition to the first new food as today is the first day the little one ate a full portion of Carny.


He may in fact be OK on the Carny - no loose stools - in which case he could stay on it, and you add one of the other foods to his diet in 3 weeks time. But any soft stools with the Carny, I would probably discontinue it.


----------



## ktyvasilescu

chillminx said:


> He may in fact be OK on the Carny - no loose stools - in which case he could stay on it, and you add one of the other foods to his diet in 3 weeks time. But any soft stools with the Carny, I would probably discontinue it.


Hi, it's me again- sorry. Looks like stools are loosening unfortunately What should I do? Put him back on boiled chicken for a few days and then try Granatapet or wait a bit more for AC to settle? Thanks in advance.


----------



## chillminx

ktyvasilescu said:


> Hi, it's me again- sorry. Looks like stools are loosening unfortunately What should I do? Put him back on boiled chicken for a few days and then try Granatapet or wait a bit more for AC to settle? Thanks in advance.


Hi, I'd stop the Carny and put him back on the home cooked chicken diet for a few days to rest his bowel. Personally I wouldn't go back to the Carny because the high offal content is known to cause problems for some kittens because their digestive system can be more sensitive than an adult cat's.

Has your kitten had diarrhoea since you got him? If not, what were you feeding him when his stools were OK? If he was OK with certain wet foods it would be best to go back to them for now, and introduce more variety when he is a bit older and his digestive system is more mature.

Does he have anything in his diet apart from his wet food? (no dry food, no kitten milk, no treats, no table scraps etc)

Has he been wormed since you got him?

Has the vet suggested having some stool samples tested at the lab for parasites or bowel infections?


----------



## ktyvasilescu

chillminx said:


> Hi, I'd stop the Carny and put him back on the home cooked chicken diet for a few days to rest his bowel. Personally I wouldn't go back to the Carny because the high offal content is known to cause problems for some kittens because their digestive system can be more sensitive than an adult cat's.
> 
> Has your kitten had diarrhoea since you got him? If not, what were you feeding him when his stools were OK? If he was OK with certain wet foods it would be best to go back to them for now, and introduce more variety when he is a bit older and his digestive system is more mature.
> 
> Does he have anything in his diet apart from his wet food? (no dry food, no kitten milk, no treats, no table scraps etc)
> 
> Has he been wormed since you got him?
> 
> Has the vet suggested having some stool samples tested at the lab for parasites or bowel infections?


He came home with us since 3 weeks ago and yes, the diarrhea has been a constant issue. His breeder fed him on Purizon. The second day he was home I took him to the vet to identify the cause of the diarrhea and that's when he also had the stool sample. In the meantime, he was given veterinary diet foods with no success. After I had finished the diet foods I have introduced the boiled chicken. The stool sample came back all negative but the vet didn't not seem very helpful in trying to rule out any problems so I took him to another vet. He was given Stomorgyl for 7 days and Panacur for 3 days as preventative treatment. Since I started the medicine course, the stools slowly started to firm up so I was slowly introducing AC as well in the meantime but seems like it doesn't sit down well with his tummy...


----------



## chillminx

@ktyvasilescu - my girls didn't get on either with Carny when they were kittens , so I had to stop feeding it to them. Hopefully your fellow will be OK on some other foods.


----------



## Andrina

Hi there. I'm new here and have been enjoying reading through this thread for the last while, instead of going to sleep there's so much information it's hard to know what to do.

I have a 1 year old British shorthair called Luna. She is my first and only cat. Feeling pretty bad about myself as I have been obviously feeding her all the wrong food. When she was a kitten I fed her "Hills science diet" dry kitten food and royal canin wet food. I then transitioned her to "Burns" adult cat dry food (available here in Ireland, not sure about the Uk) and Royal canin wet food - the British shorthair one (the only brand she will eat of all the different ones I tested from the pet store).

Recently she has seems to haven gone off the dry food, so I was looking to switch to a different brand and then found this thread, which suggests not to give dry food at all and also that the royal canin wet food isn't good either.

I haven't ordered any pet food online before but am considering it now as the variety of food available where I live isn't very good and I want to get her on a better diet. Zooplus seems like a decent site and hoping to order from it soon.

She is quite a fussy eater but she loves the wet food I give her. They are little chunks in gravy so I'm looking for a recommendation of something that has that kind of texture and is fairly affordable as I'm going to try and wean her off dry food and only feed her wet food.


----------



## SbanR

Andrina said:


> Hi there. I'm new here and have been enjoying reading through this thread for the last while, instead of going to sleep there's so much information it's hard to know what to do.
> 
> I have a 1 year old British shorthair called Luna. She is my first and only cat. Feeling pretty bad about myself as I have been obviously feeding her all the wrong food. When she was a kitten I fed her "Hills science diet" dry kitten food and royal canin wet food. I then transitioned her to "Burns" adult cat dry food (available here in Ireland, not sure about the Uk) and Royal canin wet food - the British shorthair one (the only brand she will eat of all the different ones I tested from the pet store).
> 
> Recently she has seems to haven gone off the dry food, so I was looking to switch to a different brand and then found this thread, which suggests not to give dry food at all and also that the royal canin wet food isn't good either.
> 
> I haven't ordered any pet food online before but am considering it now as the variety of food available where I live isn't very good and I want to get her on a better diet. Zooplus seems like a decent site and hoping to order from it soon.
> 
> She is quite a fussy eater but she loves the wet food I give her. They are little chunks in gravy so I'm looking for a recommendation of something that has that kind of texture and is fairly affordable as I'm going to try and wean her off dry food and only feed her wet food.


Hello and welcome.

Luna is a clever girl, telling you she no longer likes dry but would prefer wet
I think I'm correct in saying ZP won't deliver to Ireland; try a test order to check this out.

I suggest you check out the pet stores in Ireland, see which will take online orders. Or plan a "day out" and hit several pet stores, pick up a selection of foods.

Could you go over to Cat Chat and introduce Luna? With a photo too, of course


----------



## Andrina

SbanR said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> Luna is a clever girl, telling you she no longer likes dry but would prefer wet
> I think I'm correct in saying ZP won't deliver to Ireland; try a test order to check this out.
> 
> I suggest you check out the pet stores in Ireland, see which will take online orders. Or plan a "day out" and hit several pet stores, pick up a selection of foods.
> 
> Could you go over to Cat Chat and introduce Luna? With a photo too, of course


Haha yeah but I did give her a bit of purina dry food and she seemed to like that but i stopped immediately as her poo was so stinky and runny  I just thought it was bad to only feed wet food so was trying hard to get her to eat nuts too.

Well with covid-19 we are not actually allowed to travel outside of our county at the moment and there's only one pet store in my town. Its called Pet Mania. They don't have the best selection. I have tested many of the wet foods with her and it seems she will only eat the royal canin one. I think it might be the texture of that one that she likes because the others i tried were pate or jelly style ones. I will check with zoo plus first and see if thry will do delivery here or see if there's any other more local pet stores that might do a delivery, thank you for the suggestion. Would you have any recommendations of which wet food to get? She's very fussy with that too! I don't want to keep feeding her Royal Canin but I don't have many other options at the moment :Bag

Yeah, of course Where! Where is the cat chat? I'm still navigating my way around this site :Cat


----------



## SbanR

@Andrina if you hit the Pet Forums button all the sections in this forum come up. Select Cat Chat

You can start a new thread by pressing the button on the top right 'start a new thread'


----------



## Andrina

SbanR said:


> @Andrina if you hit the Pet Forums button all the sections in this forum come up. Select Cat Chat
> 
> You can start a new thread by pressing the button on the top right 'start a new thread'


Thank you so much. I just found that and started a new thread!


----------



## Mimimimi

Hi everyone! I adopted a 2 month old kitten a few days ago and she was being fed Felix food and some sort of dry food that I can't remember.
I noticed that her poo looked a bit on the soft side so that led me to search about better foods and I ended up here 
After reading and reading I just ordered Miamor kitten food in jelly, Animonda carny kitten saver and Feringa menu kitten saver. What are your thoughts? There are so many options and I am a very indecisive person so I just picked some that were mentioned several times in here.
I just want her to be happy and healthy.


----------



## Kira93

chillminx said:


> (had to remove link cos it still thinks I'm spamming!)
> 
> Which type and flavour of this food do your cats eat, and can you specify what help you would like please?


I get them the all cats in jelly & gravy. Just wanna know if they're okay nutritionally speaking? So if the amount of carbs is fine, proteins used are good - essentially, if it would be good enough to add to the list by the OP or not? I feel it won't be as good as other brands on Zooplus, but, sadly, as much as I'd like them to eat the Smilla/Bozita/Animonda Carny that I got them, it just ain't happening!


----------



## chillminx

Kira93 said:


> I get them the all cats in jelly & gravy. Just wanna know if they're okay nutritionally speaking? So if the amount of carbs is fine, proteins used are good - essentially, if it would be good enough to add to the list by the OP or not? I feel it won't be as good as other brands on Zooplus, but, sadly, as much as I'd like them to eat the Smilla/Bozita/Animonda Carny that I got them, it just ain't happening!


Something's gone wrong with the Quoting facility as the quote in your previous reply looks as though you're quoting my words whereas you are quoting your own post. Could you edit it please? Many thanks. 

The best type of cat food is the pate type. Chunks in jelly or gravy are pate foods that have been further processed into chunks. Concept for Life is an OK food, it is grain free and has no added sugars, so as you say it is low in carbs. The makers are not transparent about the meat content so it could have beef, chicken, turkey in it, there is no way of knowing.

At the time this thread was started (by member Erenya) Concept for Life was not sold by Zooplus UK, so that may be why it is not in the List. Erenya is not around much nowadays to update her thread.

If your cats like Concept for Life and they are doing well on it then I would continue with it.


----------



## Vlad Constantin

chillminx said:


> I think you may have missed the point of this thread, I assure you it is not a cynical marketing tool as you imply. If it was, it would have long since been removed by the forum moderators.
> 
> Many of our members have been buying their cat foods from Zooplus for years. Quite a few of us like to feed low carb wet foods to our cats. One of our members (Erenya) very kindly put together a list for our community, detailing the carb content of the foods we buy (or are considering buying). Erenya gave her time generously to calculating the carb content of all the ZP foods listed and it was done in a spirit of making a helpful contribution to our Pet Forum community. The list has been very helpful to many members. I assure you Erenya is not receiving any financial recompense for her work on this list.
> 
> Not everything in life is about making money! There are kind, unselfish people in the world who are willing to share their knowledge and their time to make life easier for others. Thank goodness for such people, they make the world a better place.


OK mate, it was only a joke. I am glad that someone is generous for the community! You didn't need to take offence from that.


----------



## chillminx

Vlad Constantin said:


> OK mate, it was only a joke. I am glad that someone is generous for the community! You didn't need to take offence from that.


No problems 'mate'; no offence taken. Just setting the record straight, is all.


----------



## Kira93

chillminx said:


> Something's gone wrong with the Quoting facility as the quote in your previous reply looks as though you're quoting my words whereas you are quoting your own post. Could you edit it please? Many thanks.
> 
> The best type of cat food is the pate type. Chunks in jelly or gravy are pate foods that have been further processed into chunks. Concept for Life is an OK food, it is grain free and has no added sugars, so as you say it is low in carbs. The makers are not transparent about the meat content so it could have beef, chicken, turkey in it, there is no way of knowing.
> 
> At the time this thread was started (by member Erenya) Concept for Life was not sold by Zooplus UK, so that may be why it is not in the List. Erenya is not around much nowadays to update her thread.
> 
> If your cats like Concept for Life and they are doing well on it then I would continue with it.


I am quoting your post - just that I had to remove the Zooplus link you had included, because, even though it's just me quoting you, the forum still thought I was spamming.

My cats typically hate pate, so chunks it is! Thank you for looking into it for me  I knew it wasn't the best food out there but thought it was still 'good enough', so thank you for confirming that for me. I'll keep trying them on better foods occasionally, but they're happy and I'm happy that they're eating Concept for Life just fine... all they would have before was typical supermarket stuff (Whikas, Felix, etc.) and Royal Canin, so at least they're happy with this!

On the topic of Royal Canin... How do they get away with selling such trash? Before I knew better, I thought it was a decent food considering how expensive it is. I'd had my old girl on their renal diet food and figured their normal cat food was fine, but man did this thread educate me!


----------



## Adiiiiii

Hi everyone, i just bought a lot of Feringa pure meat cans of wet food. Its all 97.5 % meat. Problem is every can has at least 20%liver content. Is there a chance for my cats to develope vitamin A toxicity? I worry because cats should not eat that much liver daily and symptoms for vit A toxicity dont show up until the damage is permanent. Has anybody had any problems? Doeas anyone feed their cats this for years consistantly?


----------



## ChaosCat

Adiiiiii said:


> Hi everyone, i just bought a lot of Feringa pure meat cans of wet food. Its all 97.5 % meat. Problem is every can has at least 20%liver content. Is there a chance for my cats to develope vitamin A toxicity? I worry because cats should not eat that much liver daily and symptoms for vit A toxicity dont show up until the damage is permanent. Has anybody had any problems? Doeas anyone feed their cats this for years consistantly?


Feringa is one of the brands I feed regularly, but it's only one of 8. So Annie gets it about twice a week.
No cat food is perfect, that's why it is important to feed different brands in circulation. By this you avoid too much of one thing as well as lack of another and you get a healthy diet on average.


----------



## Adiiiiii

Thank you for the reply. I just dont know how to balance it right. I mean i ususally gave them Felix which they started to refuse and gourmet gold. Tried Cosma chicken but they dont like that. Anyway those lesser brands don even have that info on them so i have no idea how much vitamin A they are getting overall. I will try your approach but just dont know how to balance. If they ate a can with a high liver content is it ok to give it again in a two days or is it bassically poison for the next two weeks? Also im Croatian so the selection is not that great also the prices...


----------



## SbanR

Adiiiiii said:


> Thank you for the reply. I just dont know how to balance it right. I mean i ususally gave them Felix which they started to refuse and gourmet gold. Tried Cosma chicken but they dont like that. Anyway those lesser brands don even have that info on them so i have no idea how much vitamin A they are getting overall. I will try your approach but just dont know how to balance. If they ate a can with a high liver content is it ok to give it again in a two days or is it bassically poison for the next two weeks? Also im Croatian so the selection is not that great also the prices...


Perhaps @Summercat can help. She lives in eastern Europe and can point you to some Italian brands


----------



## fifi.trixie.belle

Hi everyone, what a great thread and thank you to @Erenya for all the hard work.

Has anyone here tried Blink? I believe it's fairly new and decent quality but would love to have confirmation of this... My kitten is on raw, Blink and Applaws (I know, I know - she's addicted until I can find some other things to rotate with). Thank you xx


----------



## chillminx

@fifi.trixie.belle - Blink cat food has been on the market for a couple of years. I like the fact it is made in the UK, but am not so keen on the fact the recipes all include either chicken or tuna. I would prefer more variety in the meat protein content. Also the fat content of the food is quite low at only 2% to 2.5%. But as one food fed in a rotation of foods it is fine. 

Do you mean Applaws Dry? How much is she given a day?

Which make of raw is she on? Or are you making up your own from scratch? If she is a fan of raw it might be possible to introduce some more meat proteins, and phase out the dry food gradually.

EDITED to add: Blink cat food contains carrageenan as a thickener, something I meant to mention earlier. Some people do not like feeding foods containing carrageenan to their cats.


----------



## fifi.trixie.belle

chillminx said:


> @fifi.trixie.belle - Blink cat food has been on the market for a couple of years. I like the fact it is made in the UK, but am not so keen on the fact the recipes all include either chicken or tuna. I would prefer more variety in the meat protein content. Also the fat content of the food is quite low at only 2% to 2.5%. But as one food fed in a rotation of foods it is fine.
> 
> Do you mean Applaws Dry? How much is she given a day?
> 
> Which make of raw is she on? Or are you making up your own from scratch? If she is a fan of raw it might be possible to introduce some more meat proteins, and phase out the dry food gradually.
> 
> EDITED to add: Blink cat food contains carrageenan as a thickener, something I meant to mention earlier. Some people do not like feeding foods containing carrageenan to their cats.


Yes, I wasn't too happy about the low meat content either. Now more so with the carrageenan!

I've stopped with the Applaws wet. She doesn't have any dry at all now thankfully so just trying to find a few good rotations for her. Thanks for the update, it's appreciated


----------



## Defence

I have a 2 almost 3month old Scottish fold, and hes being super picky with his food.

Ive tried him on a few pouches of miamor ragout royale and before that had Concept for life, but he just doesnt seem to want to eat any of the chunks and will usually just lick the sauce/jelly.

The only thing ive seen him actually eat the bits in is from Encore/Felix complimentary soups.

Is there any food which would have similar consistency/taste?


----------



## grisevg

I've got a 3 month-old maine coon boy kitten and he's not a picky eater. Could you please recommend the best brands. I'm really overwhelmed by the full list and as it turns out some of them aren't that great (hearts in AC, liver in Ferringa?) and would really appreciate an advice that narrows down best options.


----------



## ktyvasilescu

grisevg said:


> I've got a 3 month-old maine coon boy kitten and he's not a picky eater. Could you please recommend the best brands. I'm really overwhelmed by the full list and as it turns out some of them aren't that great (hearts in AC, liver in Ferringa?) and would really appreciate an advice that narrows down best options.


I'm currently feeding Granatapet Kitten to my 6 month Russian Blue. The kitten version is poultry only but if you want more variety you can feed the adult versions as well.I contacted the manufacturer and they confirmed it's absolutely fine. The feeding recommendations are a bit high in my opinion as you're meant to feed for example almost 400g per day for a 6 month but my kitten literally cannot eat that much so I'm feeding approximately 300g. Probably with a Maine Coon as it's a bigger breed they could eat that much. Despite dealing with ongoing diarrhea my boy is putting on weight and is developing very nicely. He's got a very nice coat and looks very healthy. 
I have tried Animonda as well but cannot give an opinion as he was still getting the diarrhea at that time and I've withdrawn it and haven't tried ever since.


----------



## grisevg

ktyvasilescu said:


> I'm currently feeding Granatapet Kitten to my 6 month Russian Blue. The kitten version is poultry only but if you want more variety you can feed the adult versions as well.I contacted the manufacturer and they confirmed it's absolutely fine. The feeding recommendations are a bit high in my opinion as you're meant to feed for example almost 400g per day for a 6 month but my kitten literally cannot eat that much so I'm feeding approximately 300g. Probably with a Maine Coon as it's a bigger breed they could eat that much. Despite dealing with ongoing diarrhea my boy is putting on weight and is developing very nicely. He's got a very nice coat and looks very healthy.
> I have tried Animonda as well but cannot give an opinion as he was still getting the diarrhea at that time and I've withdrawn it and haven't tried ever since.


Thank you for the advice, Granatapet Kitten looks great!
Ended up ordering Granatapet, Nature's Menu, Wild Freedom and Rosie's Farm.


----------



## RupertsMama

Hello! Wondering if anyone can help recommend some new foods for my kitten. He’s 13 weeks old and currently eating a mixture of Wainwright’s chicken kitten pouches (pets @ home brand) which he loves, and HiLife chicken kitten pouches. He has been eating these since we brought him home 5 weeks ago. He was eating Whiskas wet food and royal Canin dry at his breeder but we transitioned him off that more or less immediately. I’m also occasionally giving him some of the Applaws chicken in broth pouches as a treat which he wolfs down .

I’m at the point now where i want to start adding a bit of variety to his diet, not only in brands but also in flavours - so far he only seems keen on chicken flavours, I’ve tried the tuna variety of both the wainwright’s and the HiLife pouches but he’s turned his nose up at both.

I thought a good next step would be to find some food that was like ‘chicken with x’ to try and gradually introduce some new flavours, So I bought some Feringa kitten food cans last week - the chicken and veal flavour, but he also wasn’t keen on that, unsure if it was the veal or the actual texture of the food that turned him off it, as it was a bit more pate like than the food he’s currently on. I’ve also tried him on the blink cat food, but he only liked the pure chicken flavour of that and turned his nose up at the other flavours 

Ultimately I don’t mind if chicken is his favourite flavour, I’ve just read that it’s better for cats to have some flavour variety to prevent fussiness later on in life? 

Any recommendations for next steps / foods to try would be welcome!


----------



## StinWom

Rosie’s farm kitten food is chicken and trout and was recommended on this forum. Our kitten likes it, but she’s not fussy at all and basically eats everything we give her 
You can find it on Zooplus only though.


----------



## chillminx

@RupertsMama - food variety is good for kittens and cats as it prevents faddiness and food boredom and also ensures all nutritional needs are met.

I would try and introduce some different meat proteins rather than different recipes of chicken. Turkey, lamb and beef are 3 to consider, and keep the chicken so you have 4 different meat proteins to rotate.

If you buy good quality wet food it is suitable for all stages of development. In fact some kitten foods contain exactly the same ingredients as the adult recipe of the same make.

Maybe have a look at the pinned Zooplus thread, with a list of good foods and the carb content kindly compiled for us by one of our members.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...-just-the-good-stuff-work-in-progress.440844/

Foods to consider : Animonda Vom Feinsten, Granatapet Delicatessen, Wild Freedom, Macs, Feringa, Rosie's Farm (a new one not included in the list on the pinned thread)


----------



## AnaLola

Hi all!!

Is there anywhere I can purchase some of these brands of food that you recommend in small samples? I wouldn't like to commit to 6 packs of something without checking with the Master (Lola) first.



chillminx said:


> Animonda Vom Feinsten, Granatapet Delicatessen, Wild Freedom, Macs, Feringa, Rosie's Farm


----------



## chillminx

AnaLola said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> Is there anywhere I can purchase some of these brands of food that you recommend in small samples? I wouldn't like to commit to 6 packs of something without checking with the Master (Lola) first.


Unfortunately there isn't, but with most foods from Zooplus if your cat refuses to eat the food you can return the unused cans or pouches for a refund. Zooplus sends a courier to collect the unwanted foods.

There is a pinned thread on these boards called "Food Club" in which members swap unwanted foods or help each other out with samples. You could ask there if anyone can send you a tin or a pouch in the mail of the foods you are interested in. The sender may only expect the cost of the postage in reimbursement.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/welcome-to-food-club.248352/


----------



## AnaLola

chillminx said:


> Unfortunately there isn't, but with most foods from Zooplus if your cat refuses to eat the food you can return the unused cans or pouches for a refund. Zooplus sends a courier to collect the unwanted foods.
> 
> There is a pinned thread on these boards called "Food Club" in which members swap unwanted foods or help each other out with samples. You could ask there if anyone can send you a tin or a pouch in the mail of the foods you are interested in. The sender may only expect the cost of the postage in reimbursement.
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/welcome-to-food-club.248352/


Oh! That's excellent! I didn't consider returning or swapping.

Thanks again


----------



## SbanR

AnaLola said:


> Oh! That's excellent! I didn't consider returning or swapping.
> 
> Thanks again


If you're going to return, ZP does set a time limit from time of receipt


----------



## punkpixie

AnaLola said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> Is there anywhere I can purchase some of these brands of food that you recommend in small samples? I wouldn't like to commit to 6 packs of something without checking with the Master (Lola) first.


I buy from zooplus and didn't know you could return but to be honest I donate all my unwanted foods to my local shelter. They will really appreciate food donations so if you can afford to please consider donating them instead  totally understand if that's not financially feasible though.


----------



## PatrikSelin

Can anyone explain why there is a big difference between these?
*
Feringa Pure rabbit*
protein: 11.1%
fat: 4.2%
fibre: 0.1%
ash: 1.8%
moisture: 79.5%

Dry Matter Carbohydrates (%):*16%*

*Pure Chicken*
protein: 10.8%
fat: 5.7%
fibre: 0.3%
ash: 1.8%
moisture: 80.6%

Dry Matter Carbohydrates (%): *4%*


----------



## chillminx

@PatrikSelin - I get the same DM carbs results as you from the analysis figures but on the Zooplus website I can only see the second analysis for both the Feringa Pure Rabbit and the Feringa Pure Chicken.

If you are calculating based on the list of ingredients for the 2 different recipes, the list is a guide and not everything may be declared. The analysis they give is presumed to be more accurate.

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/feringa_wet_cat_food/783198


----------



## love all my animals

hi ive had our kitten storm for nearly a week now. He didnt start off with the best start in life and was fed amazon breeder pack dry food from weaning. He was very thin when we got him. I knew i didnt want him on dry food so bought a selection of wet kitten pouches to start him off until i researched here. He seems to eat anything so far. he has tried royal canin in jelly, sauce and pate, whiskas meat and fish flavours and felix meat and fish flavours.
This thread has been like a bible to me. It has took me 3 days to choose some foods from zooplus and i have bought, bozita cans, smilla cans and animonda carny. Im hoping he is not fussy with these because i want him to have a big variety in food.
Just wanted to say thanks for this thead in educating me on healthy feeding for our little boy.


----------



## Arny

AnaLola said:


> Is there anywhere I can purchase some of these brands of food that you recommend in small samples?


I'm pretty sure there are some sister websites to zooplus that sell in single tins but their free postage threshold tends to be higher.
Unfortunately can't remember the website's names so I'm not a lot of use.


----------



## chillminx

Arny said:


> I'm pretty sure there are some sister websites to zooplus that sell in single tins but their free postage threshold tends to be higher.
> Unfortunately can't remember the website's names so I'm not a lot of use.


Zoo-bio.co.uk sells some of the same makes and [unlike Zooplus] you can buy just one can or pouch of whatever you want to try.

The drawback is the delivery costs are high at £11.95 per order unless you spend more than £98, in which case the delivery is free. The minimum order to the UK is as I recall £15.


----------



## Mahi Mahi

Is Tigeria a good wet food? I noticed it isn't on the list.


----------



## chillminx

Mahi Mahi said:


> Is Tigeria a good wet food? I noticed it isn't on the list.


Yes Tigeria looks like a decent wet food, from the list of ingredients. I haven't tried it yet for any of my cats.

The Zooplus list on this thread was put together by Erenya a few years ago and Tigeria was not sold by Zooplus at that time. Erenya has not been on the forum for quite a while to update her list.


----------



## mentalese

I'm trying to get my kitten on Smilla Kitten only but he's still a big fan of his dry food, so I'm giving him both for now in case he doesn't end up eating enough by not finishing his wet food. As of now he's eating about 100g wet food and ~35g of Royal Canin Mother & Babycat, and I wanted to ask for an alternative dry food that has a better nutritional profile than Royal Canin which I've heard isn't the best despite its price.

Vets recommends he stays on both types of food but after reading this thread, I'm keen to get him on wet food only so would also appreciate tips on how to do so. May just wait until he's older though. Thank you!


----------



## Aimee Harrington

Very interesting! in-depth research. I have been feeding my two Applaws since forever! They love it, but definitely will consider the others on your list


----------



## chillminx

mentalese said:


> I'm trying to get my kitten on Smilla Kitten only but he's still a big fan of his dry food, so I'm giving him both for now in case he doesn't end up eating enough by not finishing his wet food. As of now he's eating about 100g wet food and ~35g of Royal Canin Mother & Babycat, and I wanted to ask for an alternative dry food that has a better nutritional profile than Royal Canin which I've heard isn't the best despite its price.
> 
> Vets recommends he stays on both types of food but after reading this thread, I'm keen to get him on wet food only so would also appreciate tips on how to do so. May just wait until he's older though. Thank you!


100 grams of wet food a day is not much for a kitten. I would add a couple of different makes of wet to give your kitten variety and also increase the wet to 200 gram, to 250 grams a day if he is over 3 months. Not all kittens like Smilla, it is quite high in offal I believe.

Most dry food is much too high in carbs for a cat's diet. I don't feed dry food to my cats but if I did I would probably choose Thrive Premium Plus because it is lower in carbs than other makes and has only a few ingredients compared with many other makes.

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/dry_cat_food/thrive/adult/574356


----------



## mentalese

Thanks for the reply. Yes, 100g isn't enough but it is all he will eat plus dry food and a few treats (cosma freeze dried snacks and animonda milkies). I do give him Miamor Ragout with different flavours and he'll still only eat 1 pouch a day spread out over 4 meals. He's 14 weeks and ~1.7kg and healthy so he seems to be doing fine but I do want to increase wet intake and reduce dry.

Thanks for the recommendation on thrive. I've seen they also do a chicken food topper so I'll try adding that to the wet food to make it more appetising.

Do you think I should try taking the dry food away? Like reducing the amount so he finishes it and has to eat wet?


----------



## chillminx

mentalese said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes, 100g isn't enough but it is all he will eat plus dry food and a few treats (cosma freeze dried snacks and animonda milkies). I do give him Miamor Ragout with different flavours and he'll still only eat 1 pouch a day spread out over 4 meals. He's 14 weeks and ~1.7kg and healthy so he seems to be doing fine but I do want to increase wet intake and reduce dry.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation on thrive. I've seen they also do a chicken food topper so I'll try adding that to the wet food to make it more appetising.
> 
> Do you think I should try taking the dry food away? Like reducing the amount so he finishes it and has to eat wet?


Well dry food is very high in calories, so eating dry food is likely to be taking the edge of his appetite for his wet food. If you can reduce his dry food gradually by say half, he would probably be more keen to eat his wet food.


----------



## mentalese

chillminx said:


> Well dry food is very high in calories, so eating dry food is likely to be taking the edge of his appetite for his wet food. If you can reduce his dry food gradually by say half, he would probably be more keen to eat his wet food.


Thank you, I'll give that a try!


----------



## ktyvasilescu

Hi all, just wondering, what would you say are the best meats for kittens? I’m trying to add more foods to my boy’s rotation but there’s so much choice I’m overwhelmed. Right now, we are having a chicken one and a poultry one. I was thinking maybe kangaroo, rabbit, turkey? Is lamb, venison, veal harder to digest? Thanks


----------



## chillminx

ktyvasilescu said:


> Hi all, just wondering, what would you say are the best meats for kittens? I'm trying to add more foods to my boy's rotation but there's so much choice I'm overwhelmed. Right now, we are having a chicken one and a poultry one. I was thinking maybe kangaroo, rabbit, turkey? Is lamb, venison, veal harder to digest? Thanks


The poultry recipe will contain chicken and other meats e.g. turkey, and possibly duck too.

Lamb is usually a well tolerated meat, and also veal

There are not many cat foods that contain pure rabbit on its own as it is an expensive meat, but you can find foods that contain rabbit + another meat e.g. Catz Finefood Lamb & Rabbit, or Feringa Classic Lamb & Rabbit. The Feringa Pure Meat Menu has a plain Rabbit recipe.

Venison and Kangaroo are good meats but they are strong flavours and not liked by every cat. I would be inclined to keep them in reserve until your kitten is a bit older. Introducing 2 or three new meats to him is plenty for now. Ensure you introduce each one slowly taking several days over the process, and do not introduce another new food for at least 3 weeks after that.

Give him a small fresh sample (a teaspoonful) of the new food in a separate dish each day during the introduction process. If he refuses to eat any after you have offered a fresh sample for 3 days then give up on that food and move on to another food. You can ask for a refund from Zooplus for any unopened foods your kitted refused to eat.


----------



## ktyvasilescu

chillminx said:


> The poultry recipe will contain chicken and other meats e.g. turkey, and possibly duck too.
> 
> Lamb is usually a well tolerated meat, and also veal
> 
> There are not many cat foods that contain pure rabbit on its own as it is an expensive meat, but you can find foods that contain rabbit + another meat e.g. Catz Finefood Lamb & Rabbit, or Feringa Classic Lamb & Rabbit. The Feringa Pure Meat Menu has a plain Rabbit recipe.
> 
> Venison and Kangaroo are good meats but they are strong flavours and not liked by every cat. I would be inclined to keep them in reserve until your kitten is a bit older. Introducing 2 or three new meats to him is plenty for now. Ensure you introduce each one slowly taking several days over the process, and do not introduce another new food for at least 3 weeks after that.
> 
> Give him a small fresh sample (a teaspoonful) of the new food in a separate dish each day during the introduction process. If he refuses to eat any after you have offered a fresh sample for 3 days then give up on that food and move on to another food. You can ask for a refund from Zooplus for any unopened foods your kitted refused to eat.


Thanks @chillminx for the advice! He seemed a bit bored of the poultry one hence I'm introducing now the pure chicken one now, he seems happy, especially eating from 2 plates at twice, what a delight haha!

I just wanted to add one more just to be more varied as chicken and poultry are pretty much similar but wasn't sure which one is the less risky let's say... I don't want to see soft poo ever in my life after all that I've been through lol :Woot I was considering single protein and I had the Feringa Pure Rabbit in mind for next month's new food.


----------



## chillminx

Mmm, I'm not sure about the Feringa Pure Rabbit - it is one of the few cat foods that has consistently given one of my cats (the only one of mine who eats it) loose stools. So I have stopped feeding it to him (and I have some spare tins of Feringa Pure Rabbit in my store cupboard if you would like me to send you one (if you are in the UK).)

I'd suggest Catz Finefood Lamb & Rabbit or Feringa Classic Lamb & Rabbit as maybe safer options for your kitty.


----------



## ktyvasilescu

chillminx said:


> Mmm, I'm not sure about the Feringa Pure Rabbit - it is one of the few cat foods that has consistently given one of my cats (the only one of mine who eats it) loose stools. So I have stooped feeding it to him (and I have some spare tins of Feringa Pure Rabbit in my store cupboard if you would like me to send you one (if you are in the UK).)
> 
> I'd suggest Catz Finefood Lamb & Rabbit or Feringa Classic Lamb & Rabbit as maybe safer options for your kitty.


That's very kind of you, I think I'll try the Catz Finefood for now if your cat's tummy didn't approve the Feringa.


----------



## Treaclesmum

chillminx said:


> Mmm, I'm not sure about the Feringa Pure Rabbit - it is one of the few cat foods that has consistently given one of my cats (the only one of mine who eats it) loose stools. So I have stooped feeding it to him (and I have some spare tins of Feringa Pure Rabbit in my store cupboard if you would like me to send you one (if you are in the UK).)
> 
> I'd suggest Catz Finefood Lamb & Rabbit or Feringa Classic Lamb & Rabbit as maybe safer options for your kitty.


That's interesting as pure Rabbit flavours sometimes give my cats loose stools as well but they used to love Catz L&R. I will be looking to introduce that again in a couple of months time, hopefully Pudding will take to it as well!

Pure rabbit must not be good for sensitive tummies. It was the Almo mousse I tried.


----------



## love all my animals

storm has found smilla kitten and animonda carny irresistible. he is now off the felix/wiskas and dry food and eating like a horse. He eats a 200g tin in a day and is 1.1kg at 10wks old. I have not tried him on the bozita that i bought yet but opening the first can tomorrow. His poos have stayed nice and firm on both these foods. thanks again for the thread and helping me make good informed choices for strorm.


----------



## Spirited_Violet

Thank you for all the hard work put into this extensive list! I'm going to give Smilla and Feringa a try and see how she gets on.


----------



## Ciara Murray

Hey all

Im new and wanted to ask opinions of kitty food.

Currently the kittens (13wks) and the older girls (11,5yrs) are on premiere canned food and select gold dry food..
However these are exclusive to maxizoo and theyve had stock issues of late

Coupled with my health and mobility issues, I just find it easier to have food delivered monthly. so been looking at zooplus and I think Ive narrowed it down to 


Animonda Carny kitten and adult Canned food

And
Applaws kitten and senior dry food (they have the same flavour which is a plus)

Our older girls have no teeth so need to be a smaller or softer kibble. one cat prefers dry food over wet.


----------



## mrsfarq

Could I ask for a little help please? 

My 2 male kittens are 9 weeks old and currently being fed whiskas kitten. I’d like to move them onto a better wet food and so went to my local independent pet shop to see what they had in stock. 

For kittens, the shop only had James Wellbeloved kitten (which I’ve since discovered probably isn’t the best) and Lily’s Kitchen kitten. I picked up 2 packs of each. 

At lunchtime I gave them both about 10g of the JWB pouch alongside their whiskas and they both ate it all. 

Is that it now for today with the new food? Or do I give them more at their next meal?

I’m going to order some other brands from zoo plus so any help with introducing new foods would be great. 

Thank you


----------



## chillminx

@mrsfarq - it is good you are introducing some better foods than Whiskas to your kittens. 

Is 10 grams of food about a teaspoonful? A tsp of a new food is what I start with and then no more of the new food for 24 hrs to make sure it has not caused upset tummies.

If they are Ok, then increase the new food to a dessertspoonful and wait 24 hrs for any untoward reactions.

If all is Ok increase to a tablespoonful next day and if all is still Ok, feed normal amounts after that.

It is best not to introduce another new food for 3 weeks after the JWB was introduced. When you do, use the same gradual method.

Btw, Rosie's Farm (from Z/Plus) is similar to Lily's Kitchen but less expensive.


----------



## mrsfarq

chillminx said:


> @mrsfarq - it is good you are introducing some better foods than Whiskas to your kittens.
> 
> Is 10 grams of food about a teaspoonful? A tsp of a new food is what I start with and then no more of the new food for 24 hrs to make sure it has not caused upset tummies.
> 
> If they are Ok, then increase the new food to a dessertspoonful and wait 24 hrs for any untoward reactions.
> 
> If all is Ok increase to a tablespoonful next day and if all is still Ok, feed normal amounts after that.
> 
> It is best not to introduce another new food for 3 weeks after the JWB was introduced. When you do, use the same gradual method.
> 
> Btw, Rosie's Farm (from Z/Plus) is similar to Lily's Kitchen but less expensive.


Thank you so much for your advice, that's very helpful. I really don't want to upset their little tummies.

10g is about 2 tsps so a little bit more than you give. I'll make sure I don't give any more today and maybe a similar amount same time tomorrow and then increase if ok.

If the JWB goes down ok, is it ok to rotate the whiskas and JWB until I can introduce some better foods/other brands and eventually phase out the whiskas?


----------



## chillminx

mrsfarq said:


> Thank you so much for your advice, that's very helpful. I really don't want to upset their little tummies.
> 
> 10g is about 2 tsps so a little bit more than you give. I'll make sure I don't give any more today and maybe a similar amount same time tomorrow and then increase if ok.
> 
> If the JWB goes down ok, is it ok to rotate the whiskas and JWB until I can introduce some better foods/other brands and eventually phase out the whiskas?


Yes, I'd rotate the Whiskas and the JWB until you're ready to introduce another new food, and when you've say 4 foods in their rotation you could phase out the Whiskas.


----------



## mrsfarq

chillminx said:


> Yes, I'd rotate the Whiskas and the JWB until you're ready to introduce another new food, and when you've say 4 foods in their rotation you could phase out the Whiskas.


Thank you so much that's super helpful.

Just a last question which you may not be able to answer  we got 2 bags of RC paediatric weaning biscuits from the vet (it was part of a new kitten package we signed up for). I know biscuits aren't great but as I'm not intending to feed my kittens biscuits but wondered if I could gift them to our local shelter? Or are they only good for the bin?


----------



## chillminx

mrsfarq said:


> Thank you so much that's super helpful.
> 
> Just a last question which you may not be able to answer  we got 2 bags of RC paediatric weaning biscuits from the vet (it was part of a new kitten package we signed up for). I know biscuits aren't great but as I'm not intending to feed my kittens biscuits but wondered if I could gift them to our local shelter? Or are they only good for the bin?


If they are unopened bags of kibble I promise you one of your local cat Shelters will be delighted with the food..

Some Shelters don't mind opened bags of kibble as long as it has not been open for more than a few weeks. I probably wouldn't donate opened bags to a Shelter that doesn't know me. Though they always have the option to bin it if they don't want opened bags.


----------



## mrsfarq

chillminx said:


> If they are unopened bags of kibble I promise you one of your local cat Shelters will be delighted with the food..
> 
> Some Shelters don't mind opened bags of kibble as long as it has not been open for more than a few weeks. I probably wouldn't donate opened bags to a Shelter that doesn't know me. Though they always have the option to bin it if they don't want opened bags.


Thank you that's fab. They are unopened so I will donate them  I was given them after I read here that kittens don't need dry food.


----------



## GrimBladder

Many thanks for the great information in this thread! I've been going through the painful process of finding a good quality cat food for our seven month old Maine Coon (Claude aka Claude dePussy aka Claudipuss Maxipuss) will tolerate. I now have a cupboard full of rejects (Animonda Carny & Vom Feinstein, Feringa etc.) but he has finally settled on Wild Freedom.

Unfortunately Wild Freedom Kitten only comes in a 200g tin and is quite expensive, would it be ok to feed him the adult version instead? It comes in a 400g tins and is less than 2/3rds the price.

I am also feeding him a bit of home made food: poached chicken thigh (skin on) with a Felini topper to make it complete.


----------



## chillminx

GrimBladder said:


> Many thanks for the great information in this thread! I've been going through the painful process of finding a good quality cat food for our seven month old Maine Coon (Claude aka Claude dePussy aka Claudipuss Maxipuss) will tolerate. I now have a cupboard full of rejects (Animonda Carny & Vom Feinstein, Feringa etc.) but he has finally settled on Wild Freedom.
> 
> Unfortunately Wild Freedom Kitten only comes in a 200g tin and is quite expensive, would it be ok to feed him the adult version instead? It comes in a 400g tins and is less than 2/3rds the price.
> 
> I am also feeding him a bit of home made food: poached chicken thigh (skin on) with a Felini topper to make it complete.


Hello and welcome 

There is a small difference in the protein and fat content of the WF Kitten food compared with the WF Adult food.

Kitten food analytical constituents:-
protein 11.8 %
fat 6.5 %
fibre 0.3 %
ash 1.7 %
calcium 0.35 %
phosphorus 0.2 %
moisture 79.0 %

Adult food analytical constituents:-
protein 10.7 %
fat 6.0 %
fibre 0.3 %
ash 1.7 %
calcium 0.32 %
phosphorus 0.24 %
moisture 81.0 %

So the kitten recipe is a bit higher in calories the the adult recipe. But as he is seven months old and you are supplementing his diet with poached chicken plus a completer, I don't see a problem with feeding him the adult recipe of Wild Freedom.

I'd love to see a photo of your kitten, if you have one to share.


----------



## GrimBladder

Thanks for that Chillminx! Here's a picture of the boy. He's not that big, it's a kids chair.


----------



## chillminx

@GrimBladder - he is a very handsome boy! Great photo! 

Glad you mentioned it's a kid's chair he is sitting in, LOL!


----------



## gydv1n

a cat Persik


----------



## gydv1n

https: / / oke. io/8YdU
https: / / oke. io/VwKx91by
https:// oke . io/BPD2v


----------



## Spangeworthy

I know it's awful and I don't use it, but so I can help inform a friend about why to buy better cat food- can anyone tell me what the protein and carb content of Whiskas is?


----------



## chillminx

Spangeworthy said:


> I know it's awful and I don't use it, but so I can help inform a friend about why to buy better cat food- can anyone tell me what the protein and carb content of Whiskas is?


The Whiskas wet foods contain added sugars, but are not high in carbs compared with some cat foods. The food contains a percentage (amount undeclared) of vegetable protein that has been substituted for part of the meat protein to save on costs. The mediocre quality of the ingredients in reflected in the low price.

Examples:

Whiskas wet food :
Fish selection: 
protein 7.5 %
fat 5.0 %
carbs 7% DMB (on a dry matter basis)

Poultry selection:
protein 8.0 %
fat 4.0 %
carbs 11.25 % DMB


----------



## Samuel Whiskers

Hello all,

Apologies in advance if this isn't perhaps the correct thread to post this, but I've come up against a bit of an obstacle in feeding my 8 month old kitten!

Long story short, we discovered shortly after we got him (from a local rescue) that he has some intolerances and a bit of a sensitive tum.

I sought advice on one of the forums on here, and was kindly advised by @chillminx to try him on Miamor Sensibel, which he took well to. We mixed it up a bit by alternating that (the chicken and rice flavour) with Miamor Mild (salmon and poultry and ham and poultry) and he has been doing really well, has filled out so much (was the smallest in the litter and only 750g when we got him) and now weighs close to 4kg and is much chunkier than his sister!

I noticed about a month ago that Zooplus no longer stocked the Sensibel range, and more recently they have stopped with the mild range too. It seems that with Brexit looming, they have stopped selling a number of their least popular items. Amazon no longer have any of the Miamor range available either.

My question is, does anyone have any suggestions for us to try our boy on? Something with just one or two proteins (he seems to be ok with chicken, salmon and ham/pork) and with little or no offal.

We have some Miamor trays left, and we do top up his meals with pot roasted chicken thighs with a supplement added, but I would love to find him a good complete cat food.

Any advice would be gratefully received


----------



## mrsfarq

Samuel Whiskers said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Apologies in advance if this isn't perhaps the correct thread to post this, but I've come up against a bit of an obstacle in feeding my 8 month old kitten!
> 
> Long story short, we discovered shortly after we got him (from a local rescue) that he has some intolerances and a bit of a sensitive tum.
> 
> I sought advice on one of the forums on here, and was kindly advised by @chillminx to try him on Miamor Sensibel, which he took well to. We mixed it up a bit by alternating that (the chicken and rice flavour) with Miamor Mild (salmon and poultry and ham and poultry) and he has been doing really well, has filled out so much (was the smallest in the litter and only 750g when we got him) and now weighs close to 4kg and is much chunkier than his sister!
> 
> I noticed about a month ago that Zooplus no longer stocked the Sensibel range, and more recently they have stopped with the mild range too. It seems that with Brexit looming, they have stopped selling a number of their least popular items. Amazon no longer have any of the Miamor range available either.
> 
> My question is, does anyone have any suggestions for us to try our boy on? Something with just one or two proteins (he seems to be ok with chicken, salmon and ham/pork) and with little or no offal.
> 
> We have some Miamor trays left, and we do top up his meals with pot roasted chicken thighs with a supplement added, but I would love to find him a good complete cat food.
> 
> Any advice would be gratefully received


Hi, my boys also have a sensitive tummy and I was going to start them on the miamor mild meals so it's frustrating that brexit has affected their availability.

@chillminx has recommended to me the animonda vom Feinstein for neutered cats pure turkey flavour

https://zooplus.page.link/1a5z

and the Animonda Integra Protect pure chicken flavour

https://zooplus.page.link/jmqy

(fingers crossed my links work)

I hope you find something your boy will like and that will suit his tummy.


----------



## Samuel Whiskers

Hi @mrsfarq and thank you!!

Yes it is quite disappointing and frustrating - just when I thought we'd got him sorted!

Thank you so much for passing on the recommendations, I am due to place a Zooplus order soon so I will add those to my basket. Fingers crossed we both have some success with our boys and their tums!

Will keep you updated .


----------



## Spangeworthy

chillminx said:


> The Whiskas wet foods contain added sugars, but are not high in carbs compared with some cat foods. The food contains a percentage (amount undeclared) of vegetable protein that has been substituted for part of the meat protein to save on costs. The mediocre quality of the ingredients in reflected in the low price.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> Whiskas wet food :
> Fish selection:
> protein 7.5 %
> fat 5.0 %
> carbs 7% DMB (on a dry matter basis)
> 
> Poultry selection:
> protein 8.0 %
> fat 4.0 %
> carbs 11.25 % DMB


Many thanks!!

Also can anyone tell me what "ash" is in cat food? Is that as awful as it sounds?


----------



## chillminx

Spangeworthy said:


> Many thanks!!
> 
> Also can anyone tell me what "ash" is in cat food? Is that as awful as it sounds?


Ash in cat food is the inorganic mineral content which remains when the organic portion of the food has been burned off. The mineral content is a combination of calcium, magnesium, phosphorous, potassium, sodium, silicon, sulphur and other trace minerals.

Ash is measured by heating a food to 550 to 600 degrees - the inorganic residue is the ash content.


----------



## Rosie&Jim

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if you could help - I've got two x 2 year old tabby cats. They used to eat mainly dry but in the last year I've weaned them both onto 100% wet as I read it's better for their overall health.

We've tried loads of wet foods including Animonda Carny, Bozita tin & tetra, Grau, Ferringa, Catz Finefood etc.

The problem is - one cat has become accustomed to Bozita Tetra Mackerel in Jelly. It's gotten to the stage where he basically cries if we feed him anything else but that specific flavour. 

I'm worried he might not be getting everything he needs, as I would much prefer if they ate a selection of maybe 3/4 brands and flavours. Also, we'd be goosed if we somehow couldn't get Bozita Mackerel in Jelly!

The other cat is much more open to change and likes a couple of brands.

Any advice on how to make him eat a more varied diet, and any recommendations for specific brands? Thanks!


----------



## Kirstd78

Hello all! We adopted 2 rescue cats a few days before xmas; an approx 7 month old kitten and his maybe 2-3yr old mumma. They were farm cats, pretty scrawny things but have landed on their feet here and we're all in love already! They'd spent a month in a cattery where they had been fed felix pouches and purina kibble, apparently OK but they've had runny poos on and off for the month with us here, and after stinking the place out I decided to feed them poached chicken and bone broth for the past couple of days. Its working as their poo is firming up and is definately less offensive on the nose! So now I'm going to try to transition them slowly to Bozita chicken in jelly and get rid of the dry altogether as I'm wfh currently so can feed them 3 times a day without bother. Just wondering if they don't like the Bozita what else would people recommend? I would feed raw but worry that I wouldn't get it right and they'd get the complete nutrition they need?


----------



## Jenbob21

The only thing I would be mindful of is that the Bozita chicken flavour also contains pork and beef, if they have sensitive tummies it might be best to try a food with only chicken as the protein until you are sure the other meats arent causing them trouble! My girl enjoys Bozita, but my boy is very sensitive so at the moment only gets boring turkey flavour food until we find something he can tolerate! 
As its affecting both of them it might be worth having a vet check up if they havent already to make sure they dont have a bug or anything, although my vet was of the assumption that if plain chicken eased the symptoms, it was more likely diet related 
It is abit of a minefield, and also depends on what textures the cats will eat too!


----------



## Kirstd78

Jenbob21 said:


> The only thing I would be mindful of is that the Bozita chicken flavour also contains pork and beef, if they have sensitive tummies it might be best to try a food with only chicken as the protein until you are sure the other meats arent causing them trouble! My girl enjoys Bozita, but my boy is very sensitive so at the moment only gets boring turkey flavour food until we find something he can tolerate!
> As its affecting both of them it might be worth having a vet check up if they havent already to make sure they dont have a bug or anything, although my vet was of the assumption that if plain chicken eased the symptoms, it was more likely diet related
> It is abit of a minefield, and also depends on what textures the cats will eat too!


thanks for the fab advice, we're new to cats and quickly finding they're tricky little furballs! we're at the vets tomorrow for their 2nds vaccs so I will mention it to him/her then. can you recommend any other brands?


----------



## Jenbob21

Yes we only adopted our pair in June (also a mum and son combo, but aged 5 and 3!) and it was all new to me too...so worth it though, they took abit of time to settle in but are like different cats now, so chatty and loving! 
I'm not an expert but I read through the list on this thread when I was deciding and then whittled down what came in single proteins, and made a limit on the price/kg I would pay....some of them are very expensive!
My boy Jofra is on Animonda Vom Feinstein pure Turkey for neutered cats as it's the only food that doesnt upset his tummy. It's quite a thick pate so I chop it up into small cubes and he seems to like it. Zola his mum is eating her way through all the foods that we have tried and havnt agreed with Jofra -she enjoys Feringa and Miamor Mild Meals, she loved Blink which is quite expensive but they sometimes do trial offers on their website. If it was up to her though she would just eat Felix and Asdas own brand so we do have some of those in for when she turns her nose up at everything else! Just make sure to go very slowly with introducing the new foods so you can monitor if it has any adverse effects!


----------



## AlexCats

Hi everyone, thanks for all the great info on this thread . I think I’m going to transfer my 9 month old kittens onto Miamor Royale Ragout . 

Can anyone suggest any “healthy” treats similar to Webbox cat sticks please ?


----------



## Dr.A

Can anyone recommend some good shredded foods other than thrive?


----------



## Nicola234

AlexCats said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for all the great info on this thread . I think I'm going to transfer my 9 month old kittens onto Miamor Royale Ragout .
> 
> Can anyone suggest any "healthy" treats similar to Webbox cat sticks please ?


hi my kitten likes the catessy sticks from Zooplus


----------



## AlexCats

Nicola234 said:


> hi my kitten likes the catessy sticks from Zooplus


Ok brilliant, I'll give them a try . Thanks


----------



## Arny

Dr.A said:


> Can anyone recommend some good shredded foods other than thrive?


This might help @Dr.A 
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-shredded-food-thread.487994/


----------



## Dr.A

Arny said:


> This might help @Dr.A
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-shredded-food-thread.487994/


Thank you


----------



## SmudgethePC

Hi all,

Have a question that might sound silly. So its been mentioned a number of times how to introduce new food to a kitten of cat, but after its introduced and "safe", what's next?
Do you keep the kitten on that brand for a few weeks?
Do you repeat the spoon by spoon process when moving from brand x to brand y?
Or can you chop and change and gave different brands each day?

I'm looking to get Smudge onto the following brands across all flavours (maybe not veal as I've heard it can cause loose stools?), all from Zooplus

Smilla Kitten
Animonda Carny Kitten
Animonda vom Feinsten
Feringa Menu Kitten

Currently Smudge is on Bozita as it was " highly " recommended, but never put the intermittent loose stools and the Bozita together and always assumed it was something else (treats, snack litter etc). But after reading other people with the same problem, I want off Bozita ASAP! Its very hard work with a long haired kitten !

Thanks!


----------



## ktyvasilescu

SmudgethePC said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have a question that might sound silly. So its been mentioned a number of times how to introduce new food to a kitten of cat, but after its introduced and "safe", what's next?
> Do you keep the kitten on that brand for a few weeks?
> Do you repeat the spoon by spoon process when moving from brand x to brand y?
> Or can you chop and change and gave different brands each day?
> 
> I'm looking to get Smudge onto the following brands across all flavours (maybe not veal as I've heard it can cause loose stools?), all from Zooplus
> 
> Smilla Kitten
> Animonda Carny Kitten
> Animonda vom Feinsten
> Feringa Menu Kitten
> 
> Currently Smudge is on Bozita as it was " highly " recommended, but never put the intermittent loose stools and the Bozita together and always assumed it was something else (treats, snack litter etc). But after reading other people with the same problem, I want off Bozita ASAP! Its very hard work with a long haired kitten !
> 
> Thanks!


After you have introduced the new brand completely, just feed for a few more days to see how the cat gets on and of everything goes well, you can just start rotating. 
That's what I used to do when my boy was younger and it worked just fine


----------



## Skye&Phoebe

Hi all! This is a great thread, thank you. 
I have two little kittens (8 weeks old) that were eating Royal Canin Kitten wet food for a week and a half but now refusing to even look at it. They have diarrhea and one of them vomited this morning. 
Any advice on what to feed them, please? I’ve seen some horrible reviews regarding Royal Canin food now that I’ve looked. Thank you!


----------



## Arny

Skye&Phoebe said:


> Hi all! This is a great thread, thank you.
> I have two little kittens (8 weeks old) that were eating Royal Canin Kitten wet food for a week and a half but now refusing to even look at it. They have diarrhea and one of them vomited this morning.
> Any advice on what to feed them, please? I've seen some horrible reviews regarding Royal Canin food now that I've looked. Thank you!


Plain cooked chicken or white fish for now till things are back on track, it'll help rest the stomach.
If things don't start to improve over a few days it might be worth having a vet trip.
It seems to be a pretty common complaint with kittens that move home early.


----------



## anotheruser

Afternoon

Can anyone recommend any foods I can try with my little one?

He's been used to the Bozita boxes and fed around 200g a day (ish!), which I don't really like as it means leaving the boxes open (yes, I could put them in a tub but I don't).
Tried Feringa but he didn't really like that. Tried Catessy but I've had a few damaged and he isn't too keen on those. Thinking I will just stick to Bozita but are there any others I can try?


----------



## 1507601

anotheruser said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Can anyone recommend any foods I can try with my little one?
> 
> He's been used to the Bozita boxes and fed around 200g a day (ish!), which I don't really like as it means leaving the boxes open (yes, I could put them in a tub but I don't).
> Tried Feringa but he didn't really like that. Tried Catessy but I've had a few damaged and he isn't too keen on those. Thinking I will just stick to Bozita but are there any others I can try?


I used the Bozita boxes until my cats decided they don't like wet food anymore (yeah... fun). Didn't have any problems with the boxes being opened, just covered them tightly in clingfilm and kept them in the fridge.


----------



## SbanR

anotheruser said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Can anyone recommend any foods I can try with my little one?
> 
> He's been used to the Bozita boxes and fed around 200g a day (ish!), which I don't really like as it means leaving the boxes open (yes, I could put them in a tub but I don't).
> Tried Feringa but he didn't really like that. Tried Catessy but I've had a few damaged and he isn't too keen on those. Thinking I will just stick to Bozita but are there any others I can try?


If you rip the cartons along the perforation you should be able to fold the top down and close the carton easily. It'll keep perfectly ok like that in the fridge for a day.


----------



## anotheruser

He's okay with the open boxes - but I'm worried about getting various flavours of this food again and he'll then get hooked on it and not want any other sort of food (like pate).


----------



## Chelsea Hogg

Hiya everyone, 

I've been reading up on cat food and I having a really hard time getting a food my cat likes, so far she's only sticking to applaws but I understand that this can lead to problems in the future. I should add she had complete biscuits always so I thought paring it with that would be okay. I just want to know what are the best affordable brands of cat food that are complete and have chunks/bits in as she does not like patè either. I'm sorry to be a pain but I really need to get her something that's good for her and she enjoys without taking out a mortgage to pay for it thank you in advance xx


----------



## GrimBladder

Claude is the same, we tried most of the popular varieties on Zooplus but they were too pate-like and "Offally". The brand that he does like is Wild Freedom which is more meaty and chunky.


----------



## ZenArcade

Does anyone have experience with Almo digestive help wet food from Zooplus? is it complete or supplementary?


----------



## SbanR

ZenArcade said:


> Does anyone have experience with Almo digestive help wet food from Zooplus? is it complete or supplementary?


This one? Complete.


----------



## UnderThePaw

Wow this thread is amazing! Just been reading through zooplus with my calculator out and then found this, it’s wonderful! Thanks for all the work all


----------



## jousis

Hi all,

how confident are you with zooplus and their brands/subsidiaries (ex. feringa and others from Matina GMBH) ?
I'm trying to find more info (metabolizable energy*) as a test. Manufacturer never contacted back and zooplus says "will ask & get back" for months.


Are those companies legit, do you trust them ?
If something serious happens, who should we contact ?
Am I being paranoid ?

I mean, their claims are awesome, but has anyone verified anything they say ?

Thanks !



*yes, we can calculate using guaranteed but a manufacturer can easily answer that based on their typical analysis.


----------



## HRay

What a fantastic resource! Thanks everyone for contributing your thoughts to this thread, it's been a great resource. We've had our boys for just over a month now, and they're currently eating Purina One Junior. All of the information in this thread, and the guidance given by Jackson Galaxy, has led me to order some of the Smilla Tender Poultry tins for Shadow and Smokey. I just hope these aren't the products that Zooplus are talking about when they mention certain items no longer being available - as I can see they come from Germany. These, the Animonda and the Bozita all seemingly get similar reviews with similar constituents at roughly the same low price point. If anyone else has any other suggestions should these stop being available, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Sadar90

Thank you for this analysis, very helpful. We have two kittens with loose stool (for a while now, working with the vets on that), now proper diarrhea with frequent visits to the toilet during the last week. We have moved them to PetBalance Medica Dietetique (turkey based dry kibble) so they have something highly digestible. As morning wet food we give one kitten the same brand but chicken based (also digestive), the other kitten we give her Hill's gastro biome (Hillspet - gastro biome wet food).

I was wondering it anyone knew about the latter? its prescription diet food-like, meant to help with the loose stool but I was wondering if anyone knew about it or had any thoughts. Conscious that it seems to have quite a bit of carbs and cats usually dont do well with that... hence seeking some opinions on this forum


Thanks a lot!


----------



## wollygobble

HRay said:


> . . . certain items no longer being available - as I can see they come from Germany.


My worst fears are confirmed - Miamor Paté is no longer listed, and it's one of the few foods that my cats will eat. Heigh-ho!


----------



## Arny

wollygobble said:


> My worst fears are confirmed - Miamor Paté is no longer listed, and it's one of the few foods that my cats will eat. Heigh-ho!


I wouldn't take too much notice of that just yet. Zooplus has a habit of removing things when just out of stock for a while.
Sometimes you even message them for them to say yes they've stopped selling it only for it to appear again a few weeks later.


----------



## wollygobble

Oh, thanks. I'll keep looking then.


----------



## Spangeworthy

Hi all

My cat eats smilla/bozita/feringa usually. However....For times when you just haven't got yourself sorted and ordered from Zooplus in time so need to nip into local supermarket to tide your cat over for a day or two until the next box load arrives, can anyone advise which is the least awful high street brand out of Felix and Whiskas?

I seem to remember, and from looking at their packaging, that Felix is worst because they put sugar in so Whiskas is mildly better? (I'm talking cans of wet food)


----------



## Charity

Spangeworthy said:


> Hi all
> 
> My cat eats smilla/bozita/feringa usually. However....For times when you just haven't got yourself sorted and ordered from Zooplus in time so need to nip into local supermarket to tide your cat over for a day or two until the next box load arrives, can anyone advise which is the least awful high street brand out of Felix and Whiskas?
> 
> I seem to remember, and from looking at their packaging, that Felix is worst because they put sugar in so Whiskas is mildly better? (I'm talking cans of wet food)


Have you thought of getting some of the supermarket's own brands, some aren't too bad and better than Felix or Whiskas. If pushed, I would say Felix is better than Whiskas.


----------



## QOTN

A quick look tells me both brands list the vague term 'various sugars.' That could mean anything from sugar colouring the food to things like Fructo-oligosaccharides which are added as a prebiotic. You could contact them to ask for clarification if it concerns you.


----------



## Nealh

I use pouches or the small tins which is dearer but I hate large cans of more the 200g that don't get eaten quickly enough and go off. For 400g tin size one is limited to an extent so read the ingredient's first and as said pay attention to additives like sugar and carbohydrates fillers like tapioca,potato and rice etc,etc as all these invariably at some stage will involve the process of turning it to sugar.
For supermarket bought my two are keen on Sainsburys grain/sugar free recipes complete pouch food, fish only four types. Tuna & mackeral are the favoured ones however if I add 5 mls of boiling water to the food and mix it in properly the others are willingly eaten.
Hi life or blink are other grain free.
Also have a look in pets at home as they have a good range, but be wary of how much non complete food is fed.


----------



## Caseyy

Need a little nutrition help if possible from you knowledgeable cat owners

I have two picky(ish) cats- one 1 year and one 10 months. 
When the older boy was on his own, I was feeding him mainly feringa kitten and he was pretty good on it, variety of flavours and sometimes he turned his nose up at some and then liked them again a few days later. I also fed him some canagan, but it’s just so expensive, and blink and Attu (which I found in waitrose and seemed to have a good nutrient profile) which he quite liked. When I got kitten #2, he ate everything as a growing boy! 

they went off the feringa, so I tried Animonda carny kitten - had an order from
Zooplus for both so mixed it up, they seem to prefer the change. I got some blink which they used to love and seemed to be reasonably priced and not too bad.

the last few months they have gone off everything to the point I’ve been cooking a little chicken or fish as a topper to get them to eat the rest which sort of worked (but I know it’s not got what they need in it) 

I ran out of my zooplus order and didn’t get more as they seemed to hate it and as an emergency got some Felix as good as it looks from the local supermarket…. Which seemed to be the best thing they have ever tasted. 

I don’t want to be buying food and keep throwing it away as it’s costing a lot and I don’t want to ideally be feeding them on Felix as I know it’s full of rubbish… 

I’ve tried various things (sainsburys own brand - hate it, iams- sometimes eat it, nuud- they like this at the moment, I can’t remember what else…)
had anyone got any suggestions for something that’s got a reasonable meat content and decent nutrient profile for a reasonable cost I can try, possibly from UK shops (supermarket or pet store) or zooplus. 

Thanks for advice


----------



## Spangeworthy

I'm interested in a reply to the above post too!


----------



## Nealh

What works for one owner doesn't work for another.
Tbh once past the 12/14 weeks stage one can offer adult food.
I have all sorts of brands from ZP and supermarkets for my Tigger who now at 4 months is being a little more picky with her food.
Thrive which I bought wasn't touched , now a little success with it being a complete food that is good.
The one she would guarantee to eat is out of stock and has been for some time I had six tins but all gone now and that was Cosma Nature Kitten she loved it and the fine couscous like nature of it and given as a treat with complete was working.
Cosma nature Tuna & beef is also working as a treat food.

We had a good spell with combining Smilla sterilised pouches with Animonda Vom feistein kitten, but that is slowly going out of the window for now.
The dearer Sainsburys recipes was another we were really doing well with but again not as of late.

Foods which I thought I was on a winner with are no longer the in thing so will keep them and try again with rotation in a month or two.

It can all be a bit of a game from month to month even with plenty of variation.
My issue is she doesn't eat much at one sitting and will take her time over a couple of hours to eat, all the time she is in play mood she barely eats. Only when resting I offer her some food to eat and she will eat 50 odd grams before having enough and this can be repeated a couple of hours later.


----------



## Charity

Caseyy said:


> Need a little nutrition help if possible from you knowledgeable cat owners
> 
> I have two picky(ish) cats- one 1 year and one 10 months.
> When the older boy was on his own, I was feeding him mainly feringa kitten and he was pretty good on it, variety of flavours and sometimes he turned his nose up at some and then liked them again a few days later. I also fed him some canagan, but it's just so expensive, and blink and Attu (which I found in waitrose and seemed to have a good nutrient profile) which he quite liked. When I got kitten #2, he ate everything as a growing boy!
> 
> they went off the feringa, so I tried Animonda carny kitten - had an order from
> Zooplus for both so mixed it up, they seem to prefer the change. I got some blink which they used to love and seemed to be reasonably priced and not too bad.
> 
> the last few months they have gone off everything to the point I've been cooking a little chicken or fish as a topper to get them to eat the rest which sort of worked (but I know it's not got what they need in it)
> 
> I ran out of my zooplus order and didn't get more as they seemed to hate it and as an emergency got some Felix as good as it looks from the local supermarket…. Which seemed to be the best thing they have ever tasted.
> 
> I don't want to be buying food and keep throwing it away as it's costing a lot and I don't want to ideally be feeding them on Felix as I know it's full of rubbish…
> 
> I've tried various things (sainsburys own brand - hate it, iams- sometimes eat it, nuud- they like this at the moment, I can't remember what else…)
> had anyone got any suggestions for something that's got a reasonable meat content and decent nutrient profile for a reasonable cost I can try, possibly from UK shops (supermarket or pet store) or zooplus.
> 
> Thanks for advice


I understand your frustration as I have a very picky girl and a lot of food goes in the bin so money gets wasted.

I personally think, from experience, that the more different foods you try, the pickier they seem to become and, being the artful creatures they are, they can refuse one dish knowing you will then give them another which I have done for years until recently when, if my cat turns her nose up and walks away now, I just leave it there and often she will go back and eat it later.

Do yours have a preference for a particular type of food? Mine only likes flaky type food like Thrive or Sainsburys Delicious, she won't touch anything red meat. The only food she would eat all the time is tuna but obviously that's not a good idea due to the mercury contamination.

Have you thought about perhaps feeding a small part dry food if they like that. Mine does so she gets a small midday meal of dry every day now so at least it makes sure she is eating something.

It's hard to recommend good quality, high meat content foods because of the price so you are really looking at average quality with less meat if cost is an issue. My guide would be grain free, sugar free, over 50-60% meat content, proper meat, not meat derivatives etc.

This might help you though it doesn't contain all the food on the market
www.petfoodexpert.co.uk

Here's a list of what's in my cat food cupboard at the moment, thankfully, my other cat will eat anything he's given

Canagan
Cheshire Cat's Garden
Nature Menu
Thrive
Hi Life
Simpsons
Rosie's Farm
Wild Freedom


----------



## baubbles

Great post thank you! My 2 love Anamonda Raffine in jelly from Zooplus which I can still get, but can't get the miamor in jelly or the Catessay in jelly, which I believe is coming back in stock in June (Catessay that is) but they'll have to get used to it all over again I think knowing them. They don't get on well with beef or anything in sauce or gravy as a bit sensitive tummies. Always on the look out for new brands to try and definitely ordering some Cheshire Cat Garden and Canagan, never heard of these before so very grateful for this info.


----------



## Nealh

Another choice of food from Lidl, my favourite corner shop. It is for me as I can cycle round there and load up two panniers with £30 worth of shopping.
This time I found Coshida Selection boxes at £2.19, one meat and one fish both in jelly. 12 x 85g pouches.
No added sugar, no added cereals or no added flavorings/colouring and from the analytical's only 0.7% carbs, Protein 10%, fat 5%, Ash 2%, Fibre 0.3% & moisture 82%.
Meat & animal derivatives 39%, fish and meat derivatives 41%.

Fish is Salmon, Pollack, Cod & Whitefish.
Meat is Beef, Game, Turkey & Chicken.

For the price yet another at least worth a try.


----------



## Cully

Nealh said:


> Another choice of food from Lidl, my favourite corner shop. It is for me as I can cycle round there and load up two panniers with £30 worth of shopping.
> This time I found Coshida Selection boxes at £2.19, one meat and one fish both in jelly. 12 x 85g pouches.
> No added sugar, no added cereals or no added flavorings/colouring and from the analytical's only 0.7% carbs, Protein 10%, fat 5%, Ash 2%, Fibre 0.3% & moisture 82%.
> Meat & animal derivatives 39%, fish and meat derivatives 41%.
> 
> Fish is Salmon, Pollack, Cod & Whitefish.
> Meat is Beef, Game, Turkey & Chicken.
> 
> For the price yet another at least worth a try.


Is it similar to any of the usual supermarket brands i.e. Felix/Sheba? For that price it's worth a try, if I can get there.


----------



## RobM24

Hi everyone, Was sure I used to have an account on here when I first got my rescue cat Domino around 5 years but apparently not!

I've fed Domino on Natures Menu for years (wet and dry) but the Company is consistently winding me up (rebranding, having different online stores for different ranges etc) but the final straw is Domino is no longer keen on the food following their most recent change to the tins.

I'm starting to try and slowly move him over to a new food and want to give him the best quality cat food I can. I've narrowed it down to three brands but everything seems to have pros/cons and I can't decide which to go for.

Wild Freedom - Started introducing some food from a trial pack I got. No split between meat/offal. Doesn't specifically state its sugar free. No salmon oil
Rosies Farm - Looks ok from an ingredients point of view but plenty of negative reviews on Zooplus about cats refusing it or being sick after and Domino can be a bit sensitive.
Catz Finefood - Plant additives (are these really necessary?)

Maybe I'm overthinking it but I just want to try move him onto whatever the best is from a nutritional point of view for him. I've read through plenty of pages on this thread and seen all the above mentioned plus other brands but any further input would be appreciated!


----------



## maisiecat

Since my full time return to cat feeding I have made the following observations which I hope will be of help to those who are working through the many brands and textures, I think all these have been sold by Zooplus at some time:

*Rosie's Farm* - I had no problems with this, no sickness as mentioned by others, not in a rush to buy again but would consider it. Firm pate in trays.

*Lily's Kitchen* - I didn't find this to be as good as it said it was, solid and unappetising looking lump in a tray and with the comments from others about bits of bone in it, I won't be buying it again, there are much more attractive foods available.

*Scrumbles* - I bought this as a stop gap while waiting for my order, it was a decent food, pate again, and would buy it again in the same circumstances.

*Thrive* - Shredded bits in gloop, but that was the kitten variety which was bought at the rescue shop when we collected kitty in case there were issues with eating, it was the best on offer at the time, other stuff was all random stodge at the time we were there. She had been on whatever was donated and my plan was for the best I could give her. I am happy to buy Thrive as a brand although tins are 75g and a bit pricey. (I am just about to order a few for a change).

*Natures Menu* - used to like this as a brand, in pouches and with Country Hunter flavours (I think) to add variety. Had to resort to Pets At Home for a quick shop and picked up a box, being aware it had been updated, but didn't realise how much it had changed. I found I had a box of tins and not the nice soft pate in pouches, it turned out to be tins of solid paste. The last one I opened didn't look or smell very nice. I will not be buying this again after many years.

*Blink* - a good, honest pouch of shredded food, fish or chicken or mixed, barely touches the sides and a nice change from all the pates. I will buy this again but probably only when I go to the shops due to availability.

*Meowing Heads* - I was about to buy this, having previously bought it, put off by the price and not sure of the texture any more, I thought it was shredded like Blink but not sure, so if anyone can confirm it still is??

*Smilla* - still reliable, good quality, high meat content pate in various sizes. One of my orders in larger quantities along with *Animonda Carny* which I used to buy in assorted boxes of pouches, now buy cans as I know they will be used up and more cost effective.

*Complementary/Supplementary/Treat* shredded/flaked foods that are not a balanced diet, like *Applaws,* *Encore, Almo, Porta Cosma *and a few others. I no longer buy these as I see no point when complete food is available, and I consider them to be a rip-off, many of them do not make it clear that they are not complete and you have to search the packaging to find out. I have just done this in the search for something like Blink which is complete. Confusing as I seem to recall Applaws produced a pate that was complete but all flavours contained pork. I am not sure if this is still the case.

I have looked at *Catz Finefood* and* Feringa* and am not convinced about the added plantlife/vegetation although I am not against adding vegetables to food but some of these contain diuretics and I would check very carefully before purchasing.

I have some *Miamor* which I bought in case of refusal, my last couple of cats would accept it when they were ill and refused everything else. It is accepted happily but is not the best food produced and I won't feed it once the pack is finished.

I experimented with *Butchers* as no cat had ever eaten it in this house, no cat even licked it. This one will eat anything, and bravely attempted Butchers before giving up and putting herself to bed leaving an almost full bowl.

*Bozita *- another one that no-one would touch, not in any flavour at all and some of them smelt awful, I recall a fish in gravy flavour but not the details as I tried to wipe it from memory. Chunks of 'stuff' in gloop, packaged in tetra packs, some people have success with this, I never did and am not going to try again.

Needless to say, there is no *Felix* or *Whiskas* in the house due to lack of meat content and carbs. *Gourmet *- I have only used this with sick cats as the mousse can be smooshed up with water and popped on the nose or in a syringe in emergencies.

I looked for *Om Nom Nom* and *Grau* which I remember from the old days but they seem to have gone.

I was hesitating over *Wild Freedom*, not helped by the stupid names for each flavour as I kept having to refer back to the ingredients so have finally called it a day on that and going for ones that don't try to be something they are not by calling it something ridiculous. I want good cat food, not an 'experience' or 'journey' and am not led by fantasy.

I have probably missed some and am always looking for good stuff...

Search filters on Zooplus are hit & miss, I try to search using their options for grain free, sugar free etc. which might help you @RobM24 , if you can get it to work but otherwise you just have to wade through all the ingredients lists and if necessary look on Google for more information which is what I do, sometimes a close up of the packet can provide information that is not offered elsewhere.

UPDATE.
I gave in and ordered *Wild Freedom* which smells good and vanished at the speed of light. I only got the small cans, mixed pack, but have made another purchase to add to rotation. It smells good and looks good.

I also ordered *Feringa*, have posted about it in chat. Reviews mentioned it had changed but I don't recall buying it in the past so gave it a go as this time I was looking for vegetable content that wasn't potato or anything diuretic. It stinks, and not in a good way. I think I have the only cat in my history of cat feeding that would eat it and I could tell it was accepted rather than enjoyed. I will not buy it again and will probably donate it to someone desperate. It is a solid lump with some other lumps in.


----------



## GingerNinja

Rosie's farm - ingredients look good, it looks and smells nice but unfortunately my cats vomited soon after eating it. This was a few years ago 

Mjamjam from Amazon, flavours are hit and miss here but my two are really fussy. They love the duck. It is pricey but pouches are 120/125g and feeds two cats if you do several meals a day. Other flavours are eaten if they are hungry.

Smilla fine trays are loved by one of mine has a sensitive tum so not fed more than a couple of times a week


----------



## Nealh

Some recipes on wet foods from 5 years ago may have changed a little and one may find some dry matter basis (DMB) comparisons might have changed.


----------



## Nealh

To get a dry matter basis ( DMB) of wet food to compare with dry food, as an approx. figure devide the wet food resulting % by 0.2 for a result.
Generally any wet food % before conversion needs to be 2% or less to be less then 10% DMB.


----------



## maisiecat

Nealh said:


> Some recipes on wet foods from 5 years ago may have changed a little and one may find some dry matter basis (DMB) comparisons might have changed.


A good point to mention, and I had discounted the early posts on this thread due to the age of it when I began reading (I knew from the old days that it was an old thread, others may miss it). An edit to the title or first post might be in order so that people are aware in case they miss the date.


----------



## Nealh

It's a pain staking job for anyone to go thru the whole menu list and adjust the figures, for most is is easy to do the sums on a particular food to see if anything has changed.
As mentioned in #499 as long as the wet food carb % is 2 or less then the food will be at or lower then 10% on a dry matter basis as this is how the original list has been worked out.

The reason why a lot of the supermarket foods aren't included is because of the addition of carbs via sugars, cereals, rice, potatoe, cassia gum and some god awful E's like E449. These will be pretty high up the carb scale and likely not too far off dry food carb %'s.


----------



## PopcornandMittensmum

Can anyone tell me the best wet food which is similar to Felix shreds in gravy please? Mittens is not being filled up on Felix and I'd love to buy him a more healthier filling alternative but he only does things in gravy!


----------



## Nealh

Does he not like sauce ?
I haven't seen anything that looks quite like Felix Shreds, the nearest to it I have seen are the Sainsburys recipes in tin form in a fairly thick sauce either fish or chicken, again price is dearer but the quality is better also. The Chicken is fine shredded and the fish is flakes/chunks .

One could look at Bozita tetra packs in sauce approx. 6-8mm chunks of meat in a thick jelly type sauce. I found the 370g to large for feeding one cat esp if they get bored of the same meal to often so have ordered the 170g packs to try.

As an aside Mr Tom has surprised me in the last couple of months, a boy who is a Felix/Sheba junkie has found a taste for Blink food, though more dearer then the junk stuff it is better health wise and free of most rubbish ingredients. For a year I have been feeding Tigger on all manner of brands and food types which he ignores until recently with the Blink.


----------



## Nealh

The Sainsburys tins are £8 for 12 so quite dear and are only 85g each. If you know someone who works there then one could get a box for £6.40 if they are willing to oblige.
It may be worth a try to see if he will like it or not.


----------

